# New motorway projects (see new thread!)



## MichiH

Upps, I've forgot the S10 hno:


----------



## italystf

What about A4, H5 and H6 in Slovenia?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Expressways are not yet included. Is the A4 really u/c (or was it ever u/c and stopped now - when has the works been started)?


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> ^^ Expressways are not yet included. Is the A4 really u/c (or was it ever u/c and stopped now - when has the works been started)?


Wikipedia says opening in 2015. However Slovenian forumer will know more.

But you asked:


MichiH said:


> ^^ Thanks. I will add Denmark and Sweden after completion of the current list - and expressway adding (cz, de, pl, hu, sk).
> 
> Are there any *expressways *currently u/c in Austria, Belgium, Bosnia, Bulgaria, Luxembourg, Serbia, *Slovenia*, Srpska, Switzerland or The Netherlands?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A4 in Slovenia is not under construction. It will likely be constructed between 2015 and 2018 (source)

http://www.dars.si/Dokumenti/O_avtocestah/AC_in_HC_v_gradnji_354.aspx


----------



## Coccodrillo

MichiH said:


> I think I've arranged it right with type "1" (= one carriageway instead of "12" = two carriageways) b/c all u/c A16 sections have at least one 1x2 part.
> 
> I could ignore the little mistake or I could split the sections in 1 and 12 parts. I would need detailed information (1-/12-section lengths) from you. But up to now I even have no information about the total section length (and no information about construction start......) .


I'm sorry, I don't know anything more.

You can find something for Choindez-Tavannes section in the PDFs I linked in the Swiss thread though.


----------



## Verso

italystf said:


> What about A4, H5 and H6 in Slovenia?


Only H6 Koper-Izola is u/c.


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> Only H6 Koper-Izola is u/c.


H5 and A4 lead both to HR and they're the last missing pieces. Coincidence or Balkan nationalism?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Bulgaria:
*A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 12 4.9km (August 2013 to August 2015) – project – map

I will post more information like map tomorrow if nobody else would have not. Good night!


----------



## MichiH

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> Bulgaria:
> *A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 12 4.9km (August 2013 to August 2015) – ? – map
> 
> I will post more information like map tomorrow if nobody else would have not. Good night!


Thanks . I've already added it. Are there any official (or nonofficial) project pages?


----------



## marius_NE

*Switzerland*

A16 lot 2B Bure - Chevenez - Porrentruy West 8,8 km, opening date august 2014

A16 lot 8 Delémont East - Choindez 4,9 km, opening date 2016

A16 lot 10A Court - Loveresse 8,8 km, opening date 2016

http://www.a16.ch/12tr.htm


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

MichiH said:


> Thanks . I've already added it. Are there any official (or nonofficial) project pages?


There is no official or unofficial site for A2, A4 Svilengrad bypass and A4 Generalovo - Kapitan Andreevo(except for skyscrapercity dedicated threads). But there are sites for other sections since they are financed by EU. Only in BG through.

*Bulgaria*

*A3:* Sandanski – Kulata 12 15.0km (April 2012 to March 2014) – project – map
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 12 31.4km (October 2011 to 2nd half-year 2014) – project – map
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 12 34.2km (July 2011 to 2nd half-year 2014) – project – map
*A4:* Svilengrad bypass 2 8.9km (Spring 2011 to 2nd half-year 2014) – ? – map
*A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 12 5.4km (November 2011 to 2nd half-year 2014) – ? – map
*A3:* Dupnitsa – Blagoevgrad 12 37.0km (July 2013 to May 2015) – project – map
*A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 12 4.9km (August 2013 to August 2015) – ? – map

===================================
I have a question. Why is construction of motorways in Germany such a lengthy process?


----------



## MichiH

Thanks 



PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I have a question. Why is construction of motorways in Germany such a lengthy process?


Lack of money and poor policy...


----------



## MichiH

I've updated the Slovakian project list.

Why is there no project page for that section? :?
*D1:* Hubova – Ivachnova 12 15.3km (November 2013 to May 2017) – project – map


----------



## grykaerugoves

Kosovo
- R7 ( Completed)
- R6 ( U/C starting January 2014)
- M9 (U/C)
- M2 (U/C)

Albania

- A1 ( Completed)

- A2 (U/C)

- A3 (U/C)


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks . But I need more detailed information... Do you have links to project pages or at least wikipedia articles (language doesn't matter) containing the required information (section, length, construction start date, completion date)?


----------



## MichiH

*Current status of available data (motorways and expressways)*

Data available (I've already checked all motorway *and expressway* projects and I've prepared the list - at least on my computer )
Data not yet checked

List of all European countries with existing or u/c motorways or expressways (I don't want to add countries like Andorra, Faroe,...):

Albania
Austria
Belarus
Belgium
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Bulgaria
Croatia
Cyprus
Czech Republic
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
France
Germany (expressway list "u/c")
Greece
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Kosovo
Latvia
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Macedonia
Moldova
Montenegro
Norway
Poland (expressway list "u/c")
Portugal
Romania
Serbia (A1/A4 incomplete; no expressways)
Slovakia
Slovenia
Spain
Srpska
Sweden
Switzerland
The Netherlands
Ukraine
United Kingdom

I guess I have not caught all projects so I will need your help after adding the "new" countries (maybe next weekend).
But there are still a lot of incomplete data in the available list in the first post of this thread (e.g. Bosnia, Croatia, Romania, *Serbia*, Switzerland,...). I would be glad if anyone could complete the data.

I would also be glad if anyone could give me (detailed) information about the u/c motorway and expressway projects of the red-colored countries.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Preliminary data: approximately 1300 kilometers of new motorway opened to traffic in Europe in 2013. The European motorway & expressway network is 92,977 km long with current data, but may increase a bit if the UK and Italian expressway networks are recalculated (both are based on 2012 data).

If current trends continue, Europe will overtake the United States freeway network by 2020-2022. 

Poland, Spain and Romania opened the most new motorways & expressways in 2013, accounting for roughly half the motorway length growth in Europe.


----------



## Agent 006

*Norway*

List of motorways u/c or where construction starts later this year:


E18 Gulli - Langåker, 24 km (2010 - july 2014)

E6 Minnesund - Labbdalen, 22 km (2012 - november 2014)

Rv4 Lunner border - Jaren, 9 km (2013 - 2016)

E18 Knapstad - Retvet, 6 km (fall 2013 - 2016) 

E18 Bommestad - Sky (Larvik bypass), 7 km (fall 2013 - 2017)

E39 The Eiganes tunnel (Stavanger), 4,5 km (april 2014 - 2019)

E39 Svegatjørn - Rådal (Bergen - Os), 15 km (fall 2014 - 2019)

E16 Sandvika - Wøyen, 3,5 km (fall 2014 - 2019)


----------



## mcarling

MichiH said:


> I don't want to add countries like Andorra ....


No reason to. Andorra doesn't have any motorways or expressways.


----------



## ariskop

Greece

A1: Spercheios - Roditsa 12 4km (2006, suspended due to constructor financial issue, works restarted with new constructor, to Spring 2015) map

A1:Ag. Marina - Raches 12 19,2km (2007, suspended due to constructor financial issue, works restarted with new constructor, to Spring 2015) map

A1: Evangelismos - Skotina 12 ~30Km (2008, suspended, new contract signed, to December 2015) - project - map

A3: Lamia (A1) - Panagia (A2) 12 174km (2008, suspended, new contract signed, works restarted only in section Xyniada-Trikala (90km) with deadline December 2013, rest of parts temporary postponed for at least 3 years) - project - (with blue dotted line) map1 - map2 -map3 - map4 -map5

A5: Antirrio - Kefalovryso 12 43km (2008, suspended, new contract signed, to December 2015) - project - map

A5: Kouvaras - Sellades 12 53km (2008, suspended, new contract signed, to December 2015) - project - map

A5: Filippiada - Ioannina (A2) 12 50km (2008, suspended, new contract signed, to December 2015) - project - map

A52: Ambraktia (A5) - Aktio 12 49Km (2009, delays due to contructors financial issues, currently works restarted, 1st section expected in end of 2014, in total Summer 2015) - project - map

A7: Kalamata Bypass 12 11km (, to Summer 2014) - map 

A71: Leuktro (A7) - Sparti 12 46Km (to end of 2014) - project - map

A8: Korinthos - Patra 12 120Km (2008, suspended, new contract signed, to December 2015) - project - map (red part)

A9: Patra - Tsakwna (A7) 12 164Km (2008, still suspended, new contract expected to signed during following months, to 2016/7) - project - map (purple& yellow parts)

A29: Koromilia - Krystalopigi (ALBANIA) 12 15Km (2012, to Spring 2015) - project - map (green part)

A27: Florina - Niki (FYROM) 12 14.5Km (2011, to end of 2014) - project - map (green)

A25: Strymoniko - Chrisos & Sidirokastro - Petritsi 12 31km (, to end of 2014) - project - map(green parts)


----------



## Ingenioren

Agent 006 said:


> *Norway*
> 
> E6 Minnesund - Espa 22 km, opening date fall 2014
> 
> E18 Gulli - Langåker 24 km, opening date fall 2014
> 
> E18 Knapstad - Retvet 6 km, opening date 2016
> 
> E18 Larvik bypass 7 km, opening date 2017
> 
> E39 The Eiganes tunnel (Stavanger) 4 km, 2018
> 
> E39 Bergen - Os (Svegatjørn - Rådal) 15 km, 2014 - 2019
> 
> E16 Sandvika - Wøyen 3,5 km, 2014 - 2019


+ Rv4 Gran - Jaren 9 km 2013 - 2016.


----------



## MichiH

ariskop said:


> Greece


Thank you for the excellent compilation .

I've adopted the data to my formatting:

*A3:* Trikala – Ekkara 12 ~65km (2008 to Early 2014) – project – map
*A7:* Thouria – Kalamata-East 12 11km (? to Summer 2014) – ? – map
*A71:* Gefira – Sparti 12 46km (? to Late 2014) – project – map
*A27:* Niki – Florina 12 14.5km (2011 to Late 2014) – project – map
*A25:* Kato Christos – Strymoniko 12 ~21km (? to Late 2014) – project – map
*A25:* Neo Petritsi – Kamaroto 12 ~10km (? to Late 2014) – project – map
*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 12 15km (2012 to Spring 2015) – project – map
*A1:* Roditsa – Anthili 12 4km (2006 to Spring 2015) – ? – map
*A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 12 19.2km (2007 to Spring 2015) – ? – map
*A1:* Skotina – Evangelismos 12 ~30km (2008 to December 2015) – project – map
*A5:* Kefalovryso – Antirrio 12 43km (2008 to December 2015) – project – map
*A5:* Sellades – Kouvaras 12 53km (2008 to December 2015) – project – map
*A5:* Ioannina (A2) – Filippiada 12 50km (2008 to December 2015) – project – map
*A3:* Kalambaka – Trikala 12 ~25km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map
*A3:* Panagia (A2) – Kalambaka 12 ~33km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map
*A3:* Ekkara – Xyniada 12 ~16km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map
*A3:* Xyniada – Lamia (A1) 12 ~35km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map

Correct?



ariskop said:


> A25: Strymoniko - Chrisos & Sidirokastro - Petritsi 12 31km (, to end of 2014) - project - map(green parts)


What will happen to the existing 4.2km A25 branch b/n Kato Christos and Lefkonas, will it be rededicate to a normal road classification or even closed or will it get a new number?



ariskop said:


> A3: Lamia (A1) - Panagia (A2) 12 174km (2008, suspended, new contract signed, works restarted only in section Xyniada-Trikala (90km) with deadline December 2013, rest of parts temporary postponed for at least 3 years) - project - (with blue dotted line) map1 - map2 -map3 - map4 -map5


I am not sure if I got you right. Are my sections correct? Any information about the section lengths?

"Xyniada-Trikala (90km) with deadline December 2013": I guess it is postponed and will be opened in early 2014?



ariskop said:


> A52: Ambraktia (A5) - Aktio 12 49Km (2009, delays due to contructors financial issues, currently works restarted, 1st section expected in end of 2014, in total Summer 2015) - project - map


Not yet in the list above. Where is the first section? All in all two sections?



ariskop said:


> A8: Korinthos - Patra 12 120Km (2008, suspended, new contract signed, to December 2015) - project - map (red part)


Not yet in the list above. Are there sections or will it be opened at once?



ariskop said:


> A9: Patra - Tsakwna (A7) 12 164Km (2008, still suspended, new contract expected to signed during following months, to 2016/7) - project - map (purple& yellow parts)


Not yet in the list above. Are there sections or will it be opened at once?


----------



## ariskop

MichiH; said:


> Thank you for the excellent compilation .
> 
> I've adopted the data to my formatting:
> 
> *A3:* Trikala – Ekkara 12 ~65km (2008 to Early 2014) – project – map
> *A7:* Thouria – Kalamata-East 12 11km (? to Summer 2014) – ? – map
> *A71:* Gefira – Sparti 12 46km (? to Late 2014) – project – map
> *A27:* Niki – Florina 12 14.5km (2011 to Late 2014) – project – map
> *A25:* Kato Christos – Strymoniko 12 ~21km (? to Late 2014) – project – map
> *A25:* Neo Petritsi – Kamaroto 12 ~10km (? to Late 2014) – project – map
> *A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 12 15km (2012 to Spring 2015) – project – map
> *A1:* Roditsa – Anthili 12 4km (2006 to Spring 2015) – ? – map
> *A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 12 19.2km (2007 to Spring 2015) – ? – map
> *A1:* Skotina – Evangelismos 12 ~30km (2008 to December 2015) – project – map
> *A5:* Kefalovryso – Antirrio 12 43km (2008 to December 2015) – project – map
> *A5:* Sellades – Kouvaras 12 53km (2008 to December 2015) – project – map
> *A5:* Ioannina (A2) – Filippiada 12 50km (2008 to December 2015) – project – map
> *A3:* Kalambaka – Trikala 12 ~25km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map
> *A3:* Panagia (A2) – Kalambaka 12 ~33km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map
> *A3:* Ekkara – Xyniada 12 ~16km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map
> *A3:* Xyniada – Lamia (A1) 12 ~35km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map
> 
> Correct?


All Correct except from the 5 records regarding A3. I confused you. I describe them later. Also for A71 the correct starting point is Leuktro not Gefira. Gefira is the village close to highway start but the place is known as Leuktro (and the name of highway exit). 



MichiH; said:


> What will happen to the existing 4.2km A25 branch b/n Kato Christos and Lefkonas, will it be rededicate to a normal road classification or even closed or will it get a new number?


I am not totally sure. Road numbering in Greece is a total mess. I guess that it will be degraded in a normal road classification and will be used as an access road to the new highway.




MichiH; said:


> I am not sure if I got you right. Are my sections correct? Any information about the section lengths?
> 
> "Xyniada-Trikala (90km) with deadline December 2013": I guess it is postponed and will be opened in early 2014?


Sorry for confusing you. December 2013 was a typing error. December 2015 is the correct. Let me summarize again:

A3: Anthili (A1 - close Lamia) - Xuniada 12 ~35km (2008, >2016)*
* Still under negotiation to deliver first section (~8km Anthili - Stavros intechange with 38 N.Road Lamia - karpenisi) until December 2015

A3: Xyniada - Trikala 12 90Km (2008, December 2015)

A3: Trikala - Panagia 12 ~50Km (2008, >2016)





MichiH; said:


> A52: Ambraktia (A5) - Aktio 12 49Km (2009, delays due to contructors financial issues, currently works restarted, 1st section expected in end of 2014, in total Summer 2015) - project - map
> Not yet in the list above. Where is the first section? All in all two sections?


A52: Ambraktia (A5) - Loutraki 12 13Km (2009, December 2014)
A52: Loutraki - Aktio 12 35Km (2009, Summer 2015) 



MichiH; said:


> Originally Posted by ariskop
> A8: Korinthos - Patra 12 120Km (2008, suspended, new contract signed, to December 2015) - project - map (red part)
> Not yet in the list above. Are there sections or will it be opened at once?


There are no clear sections as the project refers in upgarding existing road with small toatlly new sections (e.g. tunnels etc). Works exist along the route with an overall deadline December 2013 



MichiH; said:


> Originally Posted by ariskop View Post
> A9: Patra - Tsakwna (A7) 12 164Km (2008, still suspended, new contract expected to signed during following months, to 2016/7) - project - map (purple& yellow parts)
> Not yet in the list above. Are there sections or will it be opened at once?


It is not clear yet as negotiation on work restarting is still on going. It is excluded from the project of Olympia Odos (A8&A9) and it will be continued as a public project. On the next months, it will be decided whether A9 will be constructed in one project or will be divided in several sections (most probably). But it is decided to be completed until 2016/7.


----------



## MichiH

*Current status of available data (motorways and expressways)*

The project list has been entirely revised.
The list does also include expressways now. Cyprus, Denmark, Greece, Iceland, Kosovo, Moldova, Norway, Sweden and United Kingdom have been added.

Data available
No data available. Please help to complete!

List of all European countries with existing or u/c motorways or expressways (I don't want to add countries like Andorra, Faroe,...):

Albania
Austria
Belarus
Belgium
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Bulgaria
Croatia
Cyprus
Czech Republic
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hungary
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Kosovo
Latvia
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Macedonia
Moldova
Montenegro
The Netherlands
Norway
Poland
Portugal
Romania
Serbia (A1/A4 incomplete; no expressways)
Slovakia
Slovenia
Spain
Srpska
Sweden
Switzerland
Ukraine
United Kingdom


I guess I have not caught all projects so I *need your help*. Please check your country's project list and response corrections.
There are still a lot of incomplete data in the available list (e.g. Bosnia, Croatia, *Serbia*, Switzerland, United Kingdom,...). I would be glad if anyone could complete the data.

I would also be glad if anyone could give me (detailed) information about the u/c motorway and expressway projects of the red-colored European countries or other countries all over the world.

Note: Please post regular updates only in the responding country thread of the project.


----------



## MichiH

Length of u/c motorways and expressways per country (>100km only):

1. Greece 823.7km
2. Poland 393.3km
3. Germany 307.9km
4. Romania 176.8km
5. Bulgaria 149.3km
6. Hungary 141.1km
7. Serbia 134.8km
8. Slovakia 115.1km

Well, this list is misleading b/c the construction time is very different (Poland low, Germany/Greece very high,...), the Serbian list is incomplete, Spain missing,... etcetera.


----------



## gogo3o

*Bulgaria:*

Botevgrad-Vidin expressway: Montana bypass 12 12.5 km (2013 to 2015) – project – map


----------



## gogo3o

*Serbia:*

All sections of *A4* that are u/c: http://koridorisrbije.rs/en/project-east


----------



## gogo3o

I didn't know that Greece has so many km of highways u/c. Incredible number!


----------



## Kemo

Added project websites and corrected some dates.


*Poland* (map)

*S8:* Lask – Roza (S14) 12 9.2km (2011 to March 2014) – *project* – map
*S8:* Roza (S14) – Lodz-South 12 20.7km (2011 to March 2014) – *project* – map
*S14:* Dobron – Roza (S8) 12 3.3km (2011 to March 2014) – *project* – map
*S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (2011 to *June* 2014) – *project* – map
*S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (2011 to *June* 2014) – *project* – map
*S3:* Gorzow-South − Skwierzyna-West 12 18.5km (2011 to May 2014) – project – map
*S3:* Skwierzyna-West − Miedzyrzecz-North 12 19.1km (2011 to May 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Wloclawek-West – Kowal 12 21.0km (June 2010 to May 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Swierklany – Mszana 12 7.2km (November 2007 to May 2014) – project – map
*S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 12 33.6km (2012 to May 2014) – *project* – map
*S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (2013 to June 2014) – *project* – map
*S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 12 9.1km (2011 to June 2014) – *project* – map
*S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (2012 to August 2014) – *project* – map
*S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (2012 to September 2014) – *project* – map
*S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (2011 to September 2014) – *project* – map
*A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to November 2014) – project – map
*A4:* Rzeszow-East – Jaroslaw-West 12 41.2km (September 2010 to December 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Lodz-North – Tuszyn 12 38.6km (March 2013 to June 2015) – project – map
*S8:* Warsaw-Powazkowska – Warsaw-Modlinska 12 4.6km (2013 to October 2015) – *project* – map
*S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (2010 to *2014*) – *project* – map
*S69:* Bielsko-Biala -Mikuszowice – Zywiec 12 15.6km (2010 to *2014*) – *project* – map

I would also add this one:

*S61:* Szczuczyn bypass 1 8.0km (October 2012 to 2015) – *project* – map


PS

this one
S8: Warsaw-Powazkowska – Warsaw-Modlinska
is actually an overhaul of an existing highway (that is not officially signed as "S" road yet)


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

gogo3o said:


> *Bulgaria:*
> 
> Botevgrad-Vidin expressway: Montana bypass 12 12.5 km (2013 to 2015) – project – map


I think that our administration is just at the beginning of the process of introducing a new class of road. My opinion is that they currently lack the money and necessary paperwork to complete it.

Do you have any proof that the speed limit would be 120kmh?


----------



## Luki_SL

gogo3o said:


> I didn't know that Greece has so many km of highways u/c. Incredible number!


I could be wrong, but most of these u/c. highways may be suspended because of financial crisis in Greece.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Correct, see previous posts. But many projects were retendered and the new contracts are already signed. I guess at least 500km should be really u/c (soon). The suspension causes the long Greek construction times (but the long German construction times have other reasons ).


----------



## MichiH

gogo3o said:


> *Bulgaria:*
> 
> Botevgrad-Vidin expressway: Montana bypass 12 12.5 km (2013 to 2015) – project – map


Thanks . What kind of designation will this road get? I/1?


----------



## MichiH

gogo3o said:


> *Serbia:*
> 
> All sections of *A4* that are u/c: http://koridorisrbije.rs/en/project-east


I couldn't find detailed information about construction start, estimated completion and section limits (also A1). The project pages could not help me . I am hoping a "real expert" would create a detailed list .


----------



## mcarling

There is no motorway or expressway construction currently going on in Lithuania. The next project will be the A5 between Kaunas and Marijampole (part of the Via Baltica), but no one knows exactly when it will begin.


----------



## gogo3o

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> I think that our administration is just at the beginning of the process of introducing a new class of road. My opinion is that they currently lack the money and necessary paperwork to complete it.
> 
> Do you have any proof that the speed limit would be 120kmh?


The bypass is 2x2, grade-separated, with design speed of 100 km/h (motorways have design speed 120 km/h). It will be shame if they don't set the speed limit to 120 km/h (motorways have 140 km/h speed limit). Also the bypass is part of the expressway, which soon will get detailed designs for a major part of its sections. Indeed there is lack of money to complete the expressway, because another project is a top priority.

@*MichiH* Expressways are defined in the legislation, but still no designations are decided. The current road is signed "1"


----------



## MichiH

gogo3o said:


> *Bulgaria:*
> 
> Botevgrad-Vidin expressway: Montana bypass 12 12.5 km (2013 to 2015) – project – map


Thanks. I've added it (I-1). The construction has been started on 19th September. The construction time is 16 month therefore completion in January 2015.

I've also modified the Polish and the Lithuanian list.


----------



## bogdymol

Regarding Romanian Motorways development, please check *Romanian Motorways - Index and Statistics* thread. There is the updated status of all the _planned / tendered / u/c / opened_ motorways in Romania.


----------



## mcarling

Estonia doesn't have any motorways or expressways, nor even a legal classification of road type for motorways or expressways. There are grade separated dual carriageways, but they are not restricted access.


----------



## Kemo

Added the beginning dates (and corrected it for Szczuczyn bypass, it was August, not October as I previously wrote).
Also added Polish letters to the names, if you don't mind 

S8: Łask – Róża (S14) 12 9.2km (October 2011 to March 2014)
S8: Róża (S14) – Łódź-South 12 20.7km (October 2011 to March 2014)
S14: Dobroń – Róża (S8) 12 3.3km (October 2011 to March 2014)
S3: Gorzów Wielkopolski-South − Skwierzyna-West 12 18.5km (July 2011 to May 2014) 
S3: Skwierzyna-West − Międzyrzecz-North 12 19.1km (July 2011 to May 2014) 
S8: Sieradz-South – Łask 12 33.6km (January 2012 to May 2014) 
S11: Poznań-Rokietnica – Poznań-Tarnowo Podgórne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to June 2014)
S17: Jastków – Lublin-Sławinek (S19) 12 9.1km (June 2011 to June 2014)
S17: Lublin-Sławinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to June 2014) 
S17: Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to June 2014) 
S8: Złoczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to August 2014) 
S5: Kaczkowo – Korzeńsko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 2014) 
S69: Bielsko-Biała-Mikuszowice – Żywiec 12 15.6km (August 2010 to 2014)
S8: Wieluń – Złoczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to September 2014)
S61: Suwałki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to September 2014)
S61: Szczuczyn bypass 1 8.0km (August 2012 to 2015)
S8: Warsaw-Powązkowska – Warsaw-Modlińska 12 4.6km (October 2013 to October 2015)


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> Added the beginning dates.


Thanks . I've updated the list.



Kemo said:


> Also added Polish letters to the names, if you don't mind


Well... I am a stupid German... I started reading the names on OSM and typewriting them (with my German keyboard)... Thus the first countries were w/o special characters... I've remove them also for other countries like Poland and Greece where I only had to copy the names...



Kemo said:


> S61: Suwałki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to September 2014)


Ok. December 2012 instead of 2011.


----------



## MichiH

bogdymol said:


> Regarding Romanian Motorways development, please check *Romanian Motorways - Index and Statistics* thread. There is the updated status of all the _planned / tendered / u/c / opened_ motorways in Romania.


I've corrected both section lengths Nadlac-Arad and one completion date. Is there any further mistake?

I've also added a link to your brilliant summary .

PS: My source for the section length of Lugoj-Deva lot 2-4 is _wikipedia_.


----------



## begleca

*A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 12 5.4km (November 2011 to 2nd half-year 2014) – ? – map
This section is alredy finished but still not opened for traffic, cause its not connected to the Border check point, so it will probably be opened in the 1Q of 2014 and here is a link to a picture of some part of the project http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=41.721746&lon=26.344743&z=15&m=b&show=/1790291/Kapitan-Andreevo-Border-Crossing/photo/3604241


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *) Type: 12 = two carriageways, 1 = 1st carriageway, 2 = 2nd carriageway, 21 = 2nd carriageway with rededication of 1st carriageway to motorway


What about one more category:
22 = upgrade of an existing dual carriageway to motorway standard
?


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> What about one more category:
> 22 = upgrade of an existing dual carriageway to motorway standard
> ?


That's a simple rededication:

*A448:* rededication AD Bochum-West – AS Altenbochum (West) 12 7,8km (2017) - project – map


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

According to the words of the head of our road agency in this article(in bg):

Bulgaria's *A3* motorway Sandanski – Kulata opening date is pushed back with 90 days meaning it would open in June 2014.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks . I've updated the list.

But please post updates like that in the bg-thread (to avoid subsequent discussion in this thread (like "why this delay", "do you have pics",... which belong to the bg-thread). Thanks). I am also reading the bg-thread .


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I stuck the thread (or did I stickyfied it?  )

Here are some projects in France;

* A150 Barentin - Yvetot: 18 km (March 2013 - 2015) project
* A304 Charleroi-Mézières - Belgian border: 31 km (July 2011 - late 2016) project
* A466 Les Chères - Quincieux (A6-A46 link): 4 km (2015) project
* A507 Marseille east belt: 5 km (phase I: 2015) project


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Belgium:

* A8 Halle (2018?) project
* A11 Brugge - Westkapelle 2x2 12 km (2014-2016) project


----------



## makaveli6

Do 2x1 expressway standard roads count too?


----------



## MichiH

makaveli6 said:


> Do 1x1 expressway standard roads count too?


1x1? I guess you mean 1x2 or 1+1 (or 2+1). This kind of expressway is type "1" in the list (1st carriageway) but I only want to add these projects if a 2nd carriageway is also planned to be built (part of any official future plan).

Are there any motorway or expressway projects currently u/c in Latvia?


----------



## makaveli6

Yeah, spelling mistake.
Theoretically, you could add A12, which is U/C currently, though the second carriageway wont be built soon, due to very low traffic intensity (1816 vehicles in 24 hours). 

But, here it is: *A12*: Ludza - Terehova 1 32.7km (2007 to Fall 2014) – project – map

Some parts of the road near Terehova are 2+1.


----------



## marmurr1916

*Ireland*

*M11:* Rathnew - Arklow 12 16.5km (June 2013 to August 2015) - project – map

Official project website: http://www.n7n11.ie/n11-update/

Detailed discussion here: http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055983737


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks . Is it currently the only u/c motorway or expressway project in Ireland?


----------



## marmurr1916

MichiH said:


> ^^ Thanks . Is it currently the only u/c motorway or expressway project in Ireland?


Yes, there are several motorway and dual-carriageway (expressway in SSC lingo) projects that have been planned (M18/M17 from Gort to Tuam, M20 from Cork to Limerick, M/N11 Enniscorthy bypass) but there's no funding for them yet.


----------



## MichiH

- Belarus, Ireland, Latvia, Macedonia and Montenegro added
- Serbian A4 added

> click <


----------



## Viriatuus

Well, in Portugal, because of the crisis, only one highway* is in the building process. Additionally there are two suspended projects**, both of which might be relaunched this year.

*A13 Almalaguês (Condeixa) - Coimbra 7 km due to open in April 2014

**A4 Padronelo - Vila Real (Parada de Cunhos) 25,4 km (includes Marão tunnel with a legth of some 5.6 km) to be opened by the end of 2015 
**A26 Sines - São Brissos (Beja) 94Km some parts of it may be downgraded to an expressway 2x1 in the first phase


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks . The A4 and A26 works have been started and are suspended now, aren't they? When has the construction of the three projects been started?

A26: Five sections u/c (> click <)? Which sections will feature 2x2?


----------



## Viriatuus

The A4 project is ready from Vila Real (Parada de Cunhos) to the Spanish Border, last openings occuring in 2013, the Padronelo to Vila Real (Parada de Cunhos) is suspended, more or less 60% is already built, and the government promised to begin works again in 2014 to finish it in 2015. As to the A26 I believe only the first section in building, São Torpes to Santo André, is to be fully duplicated, the rest is to open for now as an 2x1 expressway. All the projects building began in 2009/2010.


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> Sorry, I think I've already read it in the Italian thread but I cannot remember . Will the existing motorway be closed? If yes, what's the length of the discontinuation section?


No part of current A1 will be closed. Both alignments will be used.



> Does the section end at the i/c Barberino (6km) or south of the i/c (see OSM)?
> I think there is also a realignment north of the i/c thus it should be type 12?


It ends in Barberino. In this section current motorway will be re-adapted to be future north carriageway, while the section in construction will be new south carriageway.



> Does the section begin at the i/c or north of it (see OSM)?
> Does the section end at the i/c Badia Polesine or at the SS434?


It's Albettone-Barbarano interchange to SS434.




> Is the numbering A36 confirmed? Many scattered parts?
> Type 12 (2x2)?


Numbering confirmed, 2x2. A36 will consist of its main route and two far away addenda, tangenziali of Varese (Morazzone-Cantello) and Como (Casnate-Como)



> Where does this section end? According to the project page there are two sections a 6km!?


Not sure actually.



> Will the SS35 be rededicated after A36 completion?


The renovated section should be. But works on the SS35 didn't start yet.



> Does the section begin at the S103 i/c or at the A36 i/c Melzo?


It should be SP103-SP14(Variante di Liscate)




> This section is about 9km, isn't it?
> This section is about 17km, isn't it?
> This section is about 9km, isn't it?


Not sure about these, I get the numbers from official sources. Maybe lots are defined differently from different sources.


----------



## rpc08

MichiH said:


> *A13:* Coimbra – Almalagues 12 7km (2009/10 to April 2014) – ? – map
> *A4:* Padronelo – Vila Real 12 25.4km (2009/10 to Late 2015) – ? – map
> *A26:* Sao Torpes – Santo Andre 12 15.8km (2009/10 to ?) – ? – map
> *A26:* Santo Andre – Roncao 1 15.8km (2009/10 to ?) – ? – map
> *A26:* Roncao – Grandola-South (A2) 1 22.7km (2009/10 to ?) – ? – map
> *A26:* Grandola-South (A2) – Figueira dos Cavaleiros 1 18.5km (2009/10 to ?) – ? – map
> *A26:* Figueira dos Cavaleiros – Sao Brissos 1 26.5km (2009/10 to ?) – ? – map
> 
> Is it correct?
> 
> I have doubts about the first two A26 sections. Both 15.8km? I guess the 2nd section has only a length of about 6km!? The first section is parallel to the existing road from Sines to Santiago do Cacem (Sao Torpes is south of it)?


Some corrections: São Torpes - Santo André belongs to A26-1, that is a branch of A26 (quite weird denomination), and it will have a length of approximately 10.8 km. But all works in A26 and A26-1 are suspended, and most of the stretches of A26 have possibly been abandoned definitely.

What means that "1" before the length?

I would write this:

*A13:* Coimbra – Almalaguês 12 7km (April 2012 to April 2014) – ? – map
*A4:* Amarante (Padronelo) – Vila Real 12 25.4km (June 2009 to 2016) – ? – map
*A26-1:* São Torpes (A26) – V. N. Santo André 12 10.8km (September 2010 to ?) – ? – map
*A26:* Santiago do Cacém – Roncão 1 15.8km (September 2010 to ?) – ? – map
*A26:* Roncão – Grandola-South (A2) 1 22.7km (September 2010 to ?) – ? – map
*A26:* Grandola-South (A2) – Figueira dos Cavaleiros 1 18.5km (September 2010 to ?) – ? – map
*A26:* Figueira dos Cavaleiros – Sao Brissos 1 26.5km (September 2010 to ?) – ? – map

Expressways:

*IP2:* Évora bypass 12 12km (2011 to ?) – ? – map


----------



## Innsertnamehere

MichiH said:


> With or w/o median? Grade-separated at intersections (except of rural crossroads)?


no median (as it is a single carriageway), though they typically have a wider line painting than normal with a rumble strip as passing is not allowed other than in designated passing lanes.
100% grade seperated.

The A-50 in Quebec is a good example: https://maps.google.ca/?ll=45.65893...=Aw6FHUvmO4eH8n33BhMQfw&cbp=12,292.38,,0,-1.8


----------



## Kanadzie

are there any "2 lane autobahn" like that in Ontario? I know there are some that are sort of, like "17A" around Kenora, but there is no overpasses, it is just there are no roads or driveways that actually there


----------



## Innsertnamehere

sudbury bypass is sort of like that, it has a couple of interchanges but also has some lights. there is also a very short section in St. Thomas, as well as in Hamilton. (highway 6) They are much more prominent in Quebec and Atlantic Canada. the Caledonia highway 6 bypass may also qualify but not really, its a little too short. There aren't any significant sections of super 2 if that is what you are wondering.


----------



## MichiH

g.spinoza said:


> Not sure about these, I get the numbers from official sources. Maybe lots are defined differently from different sources.


Well, the list does not show when the construction is completed but when the road is opened. Thus I don't care the length of a lot (for the building company) but the distance b/n the interchanges.

A12: The distance b/n Tarquinia-Tuscania-Viterbo (OSM) to the current A12 end is 14.5km. But it includes an existing SS1 part!? Where is the northern begin of the construction?


----------



## MichiH

rpc08 said:


> Some corrections: São Torpes - Santo André belongs to A26-1, that is a branch of A26 (quite weird denomination), and it will have a length of approximately 10.8 km. But all works in A26 and A26-1 are suspended, and most of the stretches of A26 have possibly been abandoned definitely.


Thx .



rpc08 said:


> What means that "1" before the length?


The 1st carriageway is u/c. I only want to list these projects if a 2nd carriageway is also planned to be built (part of any official future plan).


I guess the A26 section Santo Andre – Roncao has not a length of 15.8km but about 6km only!? :?



rpc08 said:


> Expressways:
> *IP2:* Évora bypass 12 12km (2011 to ?) – ? – map


The IP2 south of Evora is a simple 1x2 road. Will the bypass really feature 2x2? If not, is it officially planned to add a 2nd carriageway, the current construction does already include space-reservation, wide bridges etcetera? If not I would not list this project .


----------



## MichiH

g.spinoza said:


> SS76: Serra San Quirico-Albacina 2 11km (begin 2009-currently suspended) -project  -map
> SS76: Cancelli di Fabriano-Fossato di Vico 2 7km (begin 2009-currently suspended) -project -map


Type 2? I think it is 12, isn't it?



g.spinoza said:


> SS318: Valfabbrica-Pianello 12 8.5km (2009-spring 2014) -project -map


There will be still a 6km gap from Valfabbrica to Sospertole?



g.spinoza said:


> SS640: Agrigento-Canicattì 2 8km (marzo 2009-2014) -project -map


This part is type 12 and has a length of 2.5km only? :?


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> Type 2? I think it is 12, isn't it?


No, only one carriageway is in construction, the current one will be adapted to be the other.




> There will be still a 6km gap from Valfabbrica to Sospertole?


No, 8,5 is the total length to close the gap.




> This part is type 12 and has a length of 2.5km only? :?


I have 8km as a figure, don't know where you found 2.5...


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> Well, the list does not show when the construction is completed but when the road is opened. Thus I don't care the length of a lot (for the building company) but the distance b/n the interchanges.
> 
> A12: The distance b/n Tarquinia-Tuscania-Viterbo (OSM) to the current A12 end is 14.5km. But it includes an existing SS1 part!? Where is the northern begin of the construction?





> L’intervento autostradale ha inizio in corrispondenza delle attuali rampe di connessione tra la SS1 Variante Aurelia e la SP102 Via Aurelia Vecchia, a nord di Tarquinia, (Progr. 0+000), che vengono dismesse. Esso consiste nell’adeguamento dell’asse stradale esistente, sia per il primo tratto, di circa 5 km, ove la SS1 Variante Aurelia è a due corsie per senso di marcia, fino all’allacciamento con la SP102 Via Aurelia Vecchia, a Sud di Tarquinia, sia per il secondo tratto, di circa 10 km, ove l’attuale SS1 Aurelia è a una corsia per senso di marcia, fino all’allacciamento con l’inizio dell’attuale A12 a nord di Civitavecchia (Progr.14+647)


SS1 is going to be converted to full autostrada. Northern terminus of this intervention is connection SS1-SP102 north of Tarquinia.


----------



## MichiH

g.spinoza said:


> No, only one carriageway is in construction, the current one will be adapted to be the other.


Ok.



g.spinoza said:


> No, 8,5 is the total length to close the gap.


http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=4...;1325225;629775;1361274;672320;1395606;728627



g.spinoza said:


> I have 8km as a figure, don't know where you found 2.5...


http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=3...=o&gz=0;137154650;373730220;0;0;219511;120721


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ I wouldn't take OSM as a reference...


----------



## MichiH

^^ I've only measured the length............


----------



## MichiH

g.spinoza said:


> No, 8,5 is the total length to close the gap.


Is there no gap b/n Sospertole and Valfabbrica?


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> ^^ I've only measured the length............


I know, but you have no guarantee that the "in construction" section, as marked in OSM, really reflects what's going on in real life. It can be shorter, longer, curvier...


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> Is there no gap b/n Sospertole and Valfabbrica?


Mmm let me see. Here they say Valfabbrica-Pianello is in construction, 8.5 km. Maybe Valfabbrica-Sospertole adds another 6 km, but I can't find more detailed news.


----------



## MichiH

g.spinoza said:


> SP103 Cassanese: Pioltello-Melzo 21 6.8km (2008-2015) -project -map


Does it end at Melzo w/o the connection to the A58 or is there a 2nd part like at the S14 (2 and 12)?



g.spinoza said:


> SP14 Rivoltana: Segrate-Vignate 21 6.7km (2010-2014) -project -map


Will it be grade-separated w/o roundabouts?

Is the list complete now?


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> Does it end at Melzo w/o the connection to the A58 or is there a 2nd part like at the S14 (2 and 12)


It ends with connection to a58. Sp14 also ends to a58 but last part is variante (12).



> Will it be grade-separated w/o roundabouts?


Full blown superstrada afaik



> Is the list complete now?


No but there should not be many other works around.


----------



## MichiH

The list has been updated:
- Italy added (The list is incomplete. Please help to complete!)
- Norway: E18 modified
- Portugal: A4, A13, A26 and A26-1 modified

> click <


Next steps:
- Spain
- Finland
- Canada
- Ukraine ?
- ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I want to make an attempt at Spain. However, I am not aware of any project websites, and completion dates are highly unreliable, many projects are stopped for some time. All projects are build with 2x2 lanes.

* A-2: Sils - Caldes de Malavella: 7 km - 2014?
* A-7: Taramay - Lobres: 10 km - mid 2014
* A-7: La Gorgoracha - El Puntalón: 6.5 km - 2015
* A-7: El Puntalón - Carchuna: 4.5 km 02-2014
* A-7: Carchuna - Castell de Ferro: 8.5 km - 2015
* A-7: Castell de Ferro - Albuñol: 13.5 km - 12-2014
* A-8: Unquera - Pendueles: 12 km - 12-2014
* A-8: Mondoñedo - Carreira: 14 km: 2014
* A-11: La Mallona - El Burgo de Osma: ? km - 2015
* A-11: Aranda de Duero bypass: 15 km - 2015
* A-12: Hormilla - Hervías: 11 km - 2014
* A-12: Viana - Logroño: 5 km - 2015
* A-14: A-2 - Roselló: 6 km - ?
* A-15: A-2 - Radona: 13 km - 2014
* A-21: Sigüés - A-1601: 2.5 km - ?
* A-21: Puente de la Reina de Jaca - A-23: 16,2 km
* A-22: Siétamo - A-23: 13.2 km - ?
* A-23: Nueno - Jaca: 48 km - 2014?
* A-27: El Morell - Valls: 14 km - 2014
* A-32: Linares - Torreperogil: 42 km - 2014/2016
* A-33: Jumilla - A-31: 13 km - 2016?
* A-38: Cullera - Favara: 10 km - 2014
* A-38: Benissa-Norte - Benissa-Sur: 4 km - 2014
* A-54: Lavacolla - Lugo: ? km - 2014/2017
* A-60: Santas Martas - Puente Villarente: 20 km - 2015?
* A-62: Fuentes de Oñoro - Portugal border: 4 km? - 2016
* A-63: La Espina - Cornellana: 2.4 km - 2014
* A-63: Cornellana - Salas: 7.3 km - 2014
* A-66: Benavente - Zamora: 49 km - 23-09-2013 - 2015


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> I want to make an attempt at Spain.


Thanks . Are all projects already u/c or are there also projects not yet u/c in your list? Are all projects of type "12" or are there also some "2" projects?



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-2: Sils - Caldes de Malavella: 7 km - 2014?


That means probably to be opened in 2014?



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-7: El Puntalón - Carchuna: 4.5 km 02-2014


To be opened in February 2014?



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-32: Linares - Torreperogil: 42 km - 2014/2016


To be opened in 2014 or 2016 (varying sources) or formerly planned to be opened in 2014, new opening date 2016?



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-54: Lavacolla - Lugo: ? km - 2014/2017


To be opened in 2014 or 2017 (varying sources) or formerly planned to be opened in 2014, new opening date 2017?

(according to wikipedia 6 out of 8 sections are u/c)



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-66: Benavente - Zamora: 49 km - 23-09-2013 - 2015


U/C since September 2013, to be completed in 2015?

Is the Spanish wikipedia up-to-date and reliable?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> Thanks . Are all projects already u/c or are there also projects not yet u/c in your list? Are all projects of type "12" or are there also some "2" projects?


Yes these are all under construction, but some segments may have been stopped or delayed, so not all projected opening dates are reliable.



> That means probably to be opened in 2014?
> 
> To be opened in February 2014?


Yes, but again, it is not sure how reliable these opening dates are. Maybe Spanish forumers could clarify some of these dates.



> To be opened in 2014 or 2016 (varying sources) or formerly planned to be opened in 2014, new opening date 2016?


It could open in phases from 2014 to 2016, but it is unclear which segment will open when.



> Is the Spanish wikipedia up-to-date and reliable?


As far as I can tell it varies. The highly erratic pattern of Fomento to cancel or award new contracts for existing projects is a problem. Sometimes they have a project tendered, but then cancel the project due to lack of money. This occurred extensively in 2010-2012, making earlier projected opening dates (years) unclear.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> I want to make an attempt at Spain. However, I am not aware of any project websites, and completion dates are highly unreliable, many projects are stopped for some time. All projects are build with 2x2 lanes.


I'd better ask in the Spanish subforum. So far, about E07 (A-23) I know the sections are as follow:
Nueno-Isuela gorge: Southbound is open (Currently two way road signed as N-330), Northbound is under reconstruction.
Isuela gorge-Arguis: Started but halted.
Arguis-Monrepos pass: Southbound tunnel open (Currently two way, signed as N-330), Northbound under reconstruction
Monrepos pass-Caldearenas: U/C
Caldearenas-Lanave: U/C
Lanave-Jabarrella reservoir: Still at planning stages AFAIK.
Jabarrella reservoir-Sabinanigo South: Actually works started on this section, but the following morning they got stopped due to builder going bankrupt.
Sabinanigo South-East: U/C
Sabinanigo East-West: Still at planning stages.
Sabinanigo West-Jaca East: Open.
Jaca East-West: Still at planning stages. This is notable as it will change from A-23 to A-21 halfway through.

The last section of A-22 is still at planning stages.


----------



## Reivajar

More for Spain:

CA-35: barrio Río San Pedro CA-36 - Cádiz (new access to Cádiz through La Pepa Bridge): 4,75 km - 2015
SE-40: A-376 interchange - eastern end of the new tunnels under the Guadalquvir river: 8,1 km - ????
M-509: Majadahonda - Villanueva del Pardillo: 5,1 km - 2014


----------



## solchante

an updated *map* of Spain:

from *here *(spanish and english):













pd:
also lot of info for train lovers
http://www.geotren.es/blog


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> I want to make an attempt at Spain.


Some questions............



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-2: Sils - Caldes de Malavella: 7 km - 2014?


Is this section already u/c? The government has approved the contract on 27th Dec 2013.......



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-8: Unquera - Pendueles: 12 km - 12-2014
> * A-8: Mondoñedo - Carreira: 14 km: 2014


Is the section Solares – Torrelavega also u/c? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovía/Autopista_del_Cantábrico#A-8



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-11: Aranda de Duero bypass: 15 km - 2015


Estimated opening in 2014? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovía_del_Duero#Tramos

Is the section Burgo de Osma – Aranda de Duero also u/c?



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-32: Linares - Torreperogil: 42 km - 2014/2016


Is the section Torreperogil – Villanueva del Arzobispo also u/c? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovía_Linares-Albacete#Tramos

Is the section Ubeda – Villanueva del Arzobispo a realignment or just adding 2nd carriageway? (21)



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-33: Jumilla - A-31: 13 km - 2016?


I guess it is just adding a 2nd carriageway (21)? Is the northern beginning at i/c Jumilla-North?



ChrisZwolle said:


> * A-62: Fuentes de Oñoro - Portugal border: 4 km? - 2016


Really u/c? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovía_de_Castilla#Tramos




CNGL said:


> I'd better ask in the Spanish subforum.


Do you mean the international thread or the subforum in Spanish language? I don't speak Spanish but if you could give me a link to a convenient thread I could ask there in English...



CNGL said:


> So far, about E07 (A-23) I know the sections are as follow:


The "wikipedia section lengths" are really strange (Sabiñánigo - Nueno 45.4km, but I guess it is about 35km)! For instance Lanave – Caldearenas shall have a length of 14.4km. I guess the section is only 4.4km long?



CNGL said:


> The last section of A-22 is still at planning stages.


Thanks. I have removed it from the list.




Reivajar said:


> SE-40: A-376 interchange - eastern end of the new tunnels under the Guadalquvir river: 8,1 km - ????


Is it the section b/n A4 and A376? Is the tunnel already u/c?


----------



## CNGL

MichiH said:


> Some questions............
> Do you mean the international thread or the subforum in Spanish language? I don't speak Spanish but if you could give me a link to a convenient thread I could ask there in English...


I meant Spanish forum. You can ask in this thread, a general thread about roads and motorways. Don't be worried about asking in English, you're welcome.



MichiH said:


> The "wikipedia section lengths" are really strange (Sabiñánigo - Nueno 45.4km, but I guess it is about 35km)! For instance Lanave – Caldearenas shall have a length of 14.4km. I guess the section is only 4.4km long?


That figure include the whole Sabinanigo bypass, which is quite lenghty (In fact coming from the South the motorway doesn't start _before_ Sabinanigo, but _after_ you have bypassed that town). So the figure for Lanave-Caldearenas is correct. That section is quite weird: Northbound, the motorway will use a new roadway, while southbound it will go on the current road, which is much longer.


----------



## arctic_carlos

MichiH said:


> Is this section already u/c? The government has approved the contract on 27th Dec 2013.......


A-2: Sils - Caldes de Malavella: Works started in 2008 or 2009 but were stopped due to the crisis. Contract to finish the works was awarded on 24/10/2012 and it is under construction, expected opening this year.

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1279139 (in Spanish, it says the section is 6,6 km long and its cost is of €32,4 million).



MichiH said:


> Is the section Solares – Torrelavega also u/c? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovía/Autopista_del_Cantábrico#A-8


Yes, estimated opening in 2015.




MichiH said:


> Is the section Torreperogil – Villanueva del Arzobispo also u/c? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovía_Linares-Albacete#Tramos


Works started but then they were stopped and have not been resumed between Torreperogil and Villanueva del Arzobispo. Expected opening of Linares - Ibros (11,6 km) and Úbeda - Torreperogil (16,3 km) is 2015.




MichiH said:


> Really u/c? http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autovía_de_Castilla#Tramos


No, the contract is open for bidding but it has not been awarded yet. 

http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/201.../licitan-ultimo-tramo-entre-201401111206.html (also in Spanish, sorry)




MichiH said:


> Is it the section b/n A4 and A376? Is the tunnel already u/c?


Works have not been resumed in the tunnel.


----------



## MichiH

arctic_carlos said:


> No, the contract is open for bidding but it has not been awarded yet.


I guess works will been started soon (will there be an official groundbreaking ceremony or will there be a press release / news article / post on SSC whereby I could be triggered to add it to the list) .



arctic_carlos said:


> Works have not been resumed in the tunnel.


Resume? So the works were already started and are suspended now?


----------



## arctic_carlos

^^ Yes, you can see it in Google Maps, works started in the Guadalquivir tunnels section but they were later suspended. In fact, works also started on the section between A-49 and the Guadalquivir tunnels, but they were also suspended.

The next section of SE-40 that will be opened is between A-376 and A-4, but that won't happen until 2017. This article published 2 weeks ago might help you: 

http://www.diariodesevilla.es/artic...lones/las/obras/kilometros/la/autovia/se.html

It says that the contract to resume the works of the section between A-376 and A-4 (plus another section until the eastern entrance of the river tunnels to grant access to the harbor) will be awarded in June and then the works will last for 3 years and 4 months. It has a map explaining the status of all the sections of SE-40 (green = in service; dotted green = open for bidding; red = works suspended; dotted red = sections that have not been started)


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks . I've added it to the preliminary list.


----------



## MichiH

*F*

The list has been updated:
- Finland added (The list is incomplete. Please help to complete!)
- Spain added (The list is incomplete. Please help to complete!)
- Bosnia and Herzegovina: A1 modified
- Germany: B2 modified
- Greece: A1 modified 

> click <


Next steps:
- Completing existing country lists (e.g. Finland, France, Italy, Serbia(?), Spain)
- Canada
- Ukraine ?
- ...


----------



## definitivo

...turkey motorways ???


----------



## MichiH

^^ Yes, why not. You could start creating a list...


----------



## xrtn2

Today:

*Brazil to auction off 5 new highway concessions*










In 2013:


----------



## MichiH

The list has been updated:
- Croatia: A5 modified
- Finland: E6 removed
- France: D222 added
- Hungary: list sorted
- Italy: A35 modified
- United Kingdom: M8 modified

> click <


----------



## Nikolaj

Denmark:

PR-18: Brande By-pass
Length: 7 km
Construction period: 2012-June 2014
Addding one carriageway, and reconstruction of old carrigeway to motorway standard (adding width and hard shoulders)]

Map: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=55.940644&lon=9.183712&z=13&m=o

Project: http://www.vejdirektoratet.dk/da/vejprojekter/brande omfartsvej/Sider/default.aspx#.Uu9V1vl5Ph4


----------



## MichiH

The list has been updated:
- Denmark: PR-18 added
- Spain: A8 opened; A23 and A33 modified; AS17 added

> click <


----------



## Nikolaj

Denmark:
PR-15: Haarup-Laasby is 11,7 km
PR-15: Funder-Haarup is 17,5 km

Source: http://www.vejdirektoratet.dk/DA/vi...jekt - supplerende VVM-redegørelse rap333.pdf


----------



## marty88

Turkey:

*O33- Istanbul-Izmir*













> The starting point of the Project is at Gebze and the Motorway will pass İzmit bay which is located between Dilovası and Hersek through a Suspension Bridge of about 3 km in length, will extend to Orhangazi and Gemlik and be connected to existing Bursa Ring road at Ovaakça interchange. When the Project is completed, İzmit Bay Crossing Bridge will be one of the longest bridges in the world. The new motorway to be constructed will re-start from (Bursa – Karacabey) Interchange of the existing Bursa Ring Road, pass through north of Susurluk and reach to Balıkesir. Then it will continue to the south at the west of Balıkesir, pass closer to Savaştepe, Soma, Kırkağaç districts, extend to the west near Turgutlu, continue in parallel to İzmir-Uşak State Highway and be connected to Anadolu High School Interchange on İzmir Ring Road.
> 
> The Project shall be realized in two phases in line with construction and financing program. In respect to responsibilities for construction works, it has been divided into 7 separate sections, namely; Gebze-Orhangazi, Orhangazi-Bursa, Bursa-Susurluk, Susurluk-Balıkesir, Balıkesir-Kırkağaç, Kırkağaç-Manisa and Manisa-İzmir, and the construction programme is staged into 2 phases as stated below.
> 
> Phase I: is between Gebze and İznik Southern Interchange (Km:58+300) which Gebze-Orhangazi (Section 1) and 9 km from Orhangazi to İznik Southern Interchange,
> 
> Phase II: is between İznik Southern Interchange and İzmir and consists of sections İznik Southern Interchange-Bursa, Bursa-Susurluk, Susurluk-Balıkesir, Balıkesir-Kırkağaç, Kırkağaç-Manisa and Manisa-İzmir.
> 
> It is targeted to complete Phase I in 2015 and Phase II within 7 years Construction Period defined in the Implementation Contract.
> 
> Following the works commenced after signature of the contract mainly Design, Mobilization and preliminary with equity support of the sponsors, the loan agreements were executed and works were accelerated by 15 March 2013 as the day of the Contract came into effect.
> 
> Based on the proposal submitted to KGM, the project is 421 km in length in total, consisting of 377 km motorway and 44 km approach roads. As the bidding scope of the Project, it shall be constructed a Suspension Bridge, Southern Approach Viaduct, 29 viaducts in total 18.212 m long, 2 Tunnels in total 5.142 m long, 199 bridges, 20 Toll Collection areas, 25 Interchanges, 6 Motorway Maintenance and Operation Centers, 2 Tunnel Maintenance and Operation Centers, 18 double sided Service Areas (2 of them are Type and 4 Type B, 5 Type C and 7 Type D).
> 
> However, the Project has been re-designed as total 427 km length consisting of 384 km motorway and 43 km connection roads in line with the additional design works arising out of necessity due to soil instability problems encountered along the route. The project data in numbers for the design works in progress are as follows.:
> 
> Route Length (to be constructed): 384 km
> Bursa Ring Road (not included in construction scope and open to traffic): 22 km
> Total Main Body: 406 km
> Connection Roads: 43 km
> Intersection Branches: 65 km
> Existing Motorway, State or Province Highway Arrangement: 31 km
> Side Roads: 136 km


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated:*

> click <

- Denmark (source):
*PR-15:* Harup – Lasby 12 ? --> 11.7km (2010 to 2015) – project – map
*PR-15:* Funder – Harup 12 ? --> 17.5km (2010 to 2016) – project – map

- Finland (source; E18 renamed to 7):
*E18 --> 7:* Loviisa – Ahvenkoski 12 ?km (November 2011 to Late 2014) – project – map
*E18 --> 7:* Pyhtää – Kotko-West 12 ?km (November 2011 to Late 2014) – project – map
*E18 --> 7:* Hamina-Lankamalmi – Hamina-East 12 15.7km (Early 2012 to Early 2015) – project – map
*NEW* *8:* Masku – Raisio 21 ?km (February 2014 to Late 2016) – ? – map

Poland (source):
*A1:* Swierklany – Mszana 12 7.2km (November 2007 to June 2014 --> May 2014) – project – map
*S8:* Lask – Roza (S14) 12 9.2km (October 2011 to March 2014 --> July 2014) – project – map
*S14:* Dobron – Roza (S8) 12 3.3km (October 2011 to March 2014 --> July 2014) – project – map
*S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 12 33.6km (January 2012 to May 2014 --> December 2014) – project – map
*S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 2014 --> >= 2014) – project – map
*S69:* Bielsko-Biala -Mikuszowice – Zywiec 12 15.6km (August 2010 to 2014 --> >= 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Rzeszow-East – Jaroslaw-West 12 41.2km (September 2010 to December 2014 --> >= 2015) – project – map
*S61:* Szczuczyn bypass 1 8.0km (August 2012 to 2015 --> >= 2015) – project – map
*A1:* Lodz-North (A2) – Tuszyn 12 38.6km (March 2013 to June 2015 --> >= 2016) – project – map


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S14:* Dobron – Roza (S8) 12 3.3km (October 2011 to March 2014 --> July 2014) – project – map


This one will be opened together with S8 section Róża - Rzgów (which is part of section Róża - Łódź South on Your list) - probably in March.



MichiH said:


> *S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 2014 --> >= 2014) – project – map


The contract will be signed very soon, which makes the completion date October 2014.



MichiH said:


> *S69:* Bielsko-Biala -Mikuszowice – Zywiec 12 15.6km (August 2010 to 2014 --> >= 2015) – project – maphttp://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=51.720648&lon=19.637375&z=11&m=o


The contract may be signed in March or April. The contractor will then have 4 months to finish the section Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice - Buczkowice (6km) and 9 months to finish the rest (Buczkowice - Żywiec, 9,6km)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Sri Lanka*

Sri Lanka projects;

* E01 Southern Expressway: Galle - Matara, 35 km (2012 - 03-2014)
* E02 Outer Circular Highway: Kottawa - Kaduwela, 11 km (2009 - 03-2014)
* E02 Outer Circular Highway: Kaduwela - Kadawatha, 8 km (18-02-2012 - 01-2015)
* E02 Outer Circular Highway: Kadawatha - Kerawalapitiya, 10 km (02-2014 - 09-2017)

All projects are dual carriageway.


----------



## 896334

You can add the A1(M) Leeming - Barton section to the UK list:

UK
*A1(M):* Leeming - Barton 12 19.3km (February 2014 - Mid 2017) - Project - Map


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> This one will be opened together with S8 section Róża - Rzgów (which is part of section Róża - Łódź South on Your list) - probably in March.


The map seems to be inaccurate .



Kemo said:


> The contract may be signed in March or April. The contractor will then have 4 months to finish the section Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice - Buczkowice (6km) and 9 months to finish the rest (Buczkowice - Żywiec, 9,6km)


I guess the 6km section should be opened in Summer 2014 (if the i/c is part of this section) and the 9.6km section should be opened in Early 2015. Correct?


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> The map seems to be inaccurate .


It shows contract boundaries. S8 Łask - Róża and S14 Róża - Dobroń is one contract and the given date is accurate. But the S14 section is almost finished and the S8 section is not. So S14 will be opened earlier than the rest of the contract.
Most of the dates on the map come from this list anyway, so you should refer to it instead.



> I guess the 6km section should be opened in Summer 2014 (if the i/c is part of this section) and the 9.6km section should be opened in Early 2015. Correct?


Yes, it is plausible.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

> click <

- Hungary:
*M43:* Mako – Nagylak 12 23.1km (October 2012 to September 2014 --> 30th September 2014) – project – map (source)

- Poland:
*S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to >= 2014 --> October 2014) – project – map (source)
*S14:* Dobron – Roza (S8) 12 3.3km (October 2011 to July 2014 --> March 2014) – project – map (source)
*DEL S69:* Bielsko-Biala -Mikuszowice – Zywiec 12 15.6km (August 2010 to >= 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 12 6.0km (August 2010 to Summer 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW S69:* Buczkowice – Zywiec 12 9.6km (August 2010 to Early 2015) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia:
*D1:* Hubova – Ivachnova 12 15.3km (November 2013 --> February 2014 to May 2017) – project – map (source)

- United Kingdom:
*NEW A1(M):* Barton – Leeming 12 19.3km (February 2014 to Mid 2017) – project – map (source)


----------



## MichiH

Innsertnamehere said:


> Basic Canada list. I'll start with Ontario for now as its the province with the most going on and do the other provinces later. (I may miss some western projects, but for anything for the eastern portion of canada i should get)


I'd like to add Canada to the list but I think the first step should also contain some projects from further provinces. Where can I find more information about the projects of the other provinces (or could you - or anyone else - try to complete the list )?


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

> click <

- Bulgaria:
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 12 34.2km (July 2011 to 2nd half-year 2014 --> November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Macedonia:
Map added
*NEW A2:* Kichevo – Ohrid 12 56km (February 2014 to 2017) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW A4:* Miladinovci (A1) – Stip 12 47km (February 2014 to 2018) – ? – map (source; source)

- Poland:
Summary added

- Slovakia:
*D1:* Hricovske Podhradie – Lietavska Lucka 12 11.3km (January 2014 --> February 2014 to January 2018) – project – map (source)


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

> click <

- France:
*NEW A50:* Tunnel de Toulon 23.2km (September 2007 to 18th March 2014) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A719:* Gannat-East – Vichy 1213.8km (August 2011 to 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW A89:* Brive-North – Saint-Germain-les-Vergnes 21~5km (? to ?) – ? – map (source)

- Germany:
*A30:* AS Bad Oeynhausen-North – AS Dehme 12 1,6km (September 2008 to Spring 2014 --> March 2014) - project – map (source)
*A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-West – AS Hessisch Lichtenau-Center 12 2,2km (April 2008 to Spring 2014 --> Mid 2014) - project – map (source)
*NEW B85:* Piendling – Untertraubenbach 2 3,2km (March 2014 to October 2017) - project – map (source)
*A98:* AD Hochrhein – AS Rheinfelden-Karsau 12 2,5km (March 2009 to 2017 --> 2020) - project – map (source)

- Macedonia:
*A4:* Miladinovci (A1) – Stip 12 47km (February 2014 to 2018) – ? --> project – map

- Poland:
*S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Knoten Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to June 2014 --> Fall 2014) – project – map (source)

- Romania:
*A1:* Cunta – Saliste 12 22.1km (2011 to September 2014 --> Late 2014) – project – map (source)

- Serbia:
*A1:* Caricina dolina – Vladicin han 2 14.3km (2013 --> September 2013 to ? --> March 2016) – project – map (source)

- Spain:
*A7:* El Puntalon – Carchuna 12 6.1km (? to February 2014 --> March 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Sweden:
List sorted


----------



## g.spinoza

9 km of Italian A31 are going to open next July, between current south terminus of Albettone-Barbarano Vicentino to Agugliaro:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/45.3619/11.5973

source: http://online.stradeeautostrade.it/notizia/100014031299005 (Italian)

EDIT: I'm a bit skeptical about this. Albettone/Agugliaro was the section where works were behind schedule the most, plus I didn't find this news anywhere else.


----------



## JackFrost

just out of curiosity: is there a uniformed map of todays European motorway and expressway network? i mean its always mapped only country by country.

thats the cloesest i found to what i am looking for

http://electro-sites.blogspot.hu/2012/04/motorway-networks-in-central-and.html

but unfortuntely this map doesnt consider expressways. and its very outdated as well.

(the E-road network map doesnt meet the criteria too)


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think "Clinched Highway Mapping" has usually up-to-date maps (Example --> select Display map: "Europe"). Blue (dark and bright blue) should be motorways and expressways. There are also the sources mentioned at the bottom. Maybe you can find it there.


----------



## Reivajar

^^ I hate the projection used by all those new internet maps... it deforms a lot the northernmost latitudes... just ugly... :lol:


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

> click <

- Belgium:
*NEW A11:* Brugge (N31) – Westkapelle 12 12km (March 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria:
*NEW ?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 12 3.0km (September 2012 to July 2014) – project – map (source)

- Croatia:
*NEW D2:* Osijek (A5) – Osijek (Z4091) 2 12.1km (September 2011 to 2014) – ? – map (source)

- France:
*A50:* Tunnel de Toulon 2 3.2km (September 2007 to 18th March 2014 --> 19th March 2014) – ? – map (source)
*NEW N7:* Saint-Prix – Saint-Martin-Estreaux 12 9.5km (2007 to 19th March 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Germany:
*A30:* AS Bad Oeynhausen-North – AS Dehme 12 1,6km (September 2008 to March 2014 --> 12th March 2014) - project – map (source)
*A30:* AS Gohfeld – AS Bad Oeynhausen-North 12 5,3km (September 2008 to 2016 --> Early 2017) [discontinuation: 1,4km] - project – map (source)
*A30:* AS Dehme – AS Bad Oeynhausen-East 12 1,9km (September 2008 to 2016 --> Early 2017) - project – map (source)

- Greece:
*A7:* Thouria – Kalamata-East 12 11km (? to Summer 2014 --> December 2014) – ? – map (source)
*A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 12 46km (? to Late 2014 --> December 2014) – project – map (source)
*A27:* Niki – Florina 12 14.5km (2011 to Late 2014 --> December 2014) – project – map (source)
*A25:* Kato Christos – Strymoniko 12 ~21km (? to Late 2014 --> December 2014) – project – map (source)
*A25:* Neo Petritsi – Kamaroto 12 ~10km (? to Late 2014 --> December 2013) – project – map (source)
*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 12 15km (2012 to Spring 2015 --> June 2015) – project – map (source)
*A52:* Aktio – Loutraki 12 35km (2009 to Summer 2015 --> July 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Poland: (source)
*S8:* Roza (S8) – Lodz-South 12 20.7km (October 2011 to March 2014 --> April 2014) – project – map
*S14:* Dobron – Roza (S8) 12 3.3km (October 2011 to March 2014 --> April 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Wloclawek-West – Kowal 12 21.0km (June 2010 to May 2014 --> July 2014) – project – map
*S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to August 2014 --> October 2014) – project – map
*S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 12 6.0km (August 2010 to Summer 2014 --> September 2014) – project – map
*S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to September 2014 --> October 2014) – project – map
*S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to October 2014 --> September 2014) – project – map
*S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 12 33.6km (January 2012 to December 2014 --> March 2015) – project – map
*S69:* Buczkowice – Zywiec 12 9.6km (August 2010 to Early 2015 --> May 2015) – project – map
*S61:* Szczuczyn bypass 1 8.0km (August 2012 to >= 2015 --> June 2015) – project – map

- Switzerland:
*A5:* Neuchatel Serrieres North – Neuchatel Serrieres South 12 1.7km (April 2008 to March 2014 --> 10th March 2014) – project – map (source)

PS: Sorry for the delay, I was very busy during the last few weeks. The update is also incomplete (and I am not sure about the Poland update). The missing modifications will be part of the next update.


----------



## g.spinoza

g.spinoza said:


> 9 km of Italian A31 are going to open next July, between current south terminus of Albettone-Barbarano Vicentino to Agugliaro:
> 
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/45.3619/11.5973
> 
> source: http://online.stradeeautostrade.it/notizia/100014031299005 (Italian)
> 
> EDIT: I'm a bit skeptical about this. Albettone/Agugliaro was the section where works were behind schedule the most, plus I didn't find this news anywhere else.


This seems confirmed, there was a news item in a local newspaper (length figure is a bit different though).
So:

6.6 km of A31 (Albettone-Barbarano / Agugliaro) is going to open next July. It seems that another stretch of A31 (25 km between Badia Polesine and Noventa Vicentina) can be opened before the end of the year, but that's still uncertain.

I was wrong about the section where works are behind schedule the most: that is Agugliaro/Noventa Vicentina, for which the deadline is end 2015.


----------



## stickedy

This ist wrong:

Greece:
A9: Patra-Mintilogli – Tsakwna (A7) 12 164km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map

That motorway war renumbered to A5 several years ago. The signing around Patra was changed also several years ago.


----------



## MichiH

stickedy said:


> This ist wrong:
> Greece:
> A9: Patra-Mintilogli – Tsakwna (A7) 12 164km (2008 to > 2016) – project – map
> That motorway war renumbered to A5 several years ago. The signing around Patra was changed also several years ago.


Thanks . I am a little bit astonishes that _ariskop_ was wrong but wikipedia seems to confirm it too.


----------



## stickedy

MichiH said:


> Thanks . I am a little bit astonishes that _ariskop_ was wrong but wikipedia seems to confirm it too.


Belive me I saw the signs  And I even took a photo 

Here's another source: http://motorways-exitlists.com/europe/gr/a5.htm

Edit: And look here and below: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89529674&postcount=1352


----------



## g.spinoza

New more precise dates for Italian A36 openings:

- Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) *1st September 2014*
- Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) *30th April 2015*


----------



## fpga123

Please see the previous post for corrected information. The 143km track is the one which is being constructed, it was mentioned in two of the latest progress reports but 243km is the full length of the section as mentioned in NHA's February 2012 report. The maps are linked to bigger versions, 5 times the size shown here.


----------



## MichiH

*Pakistan*



fpga123 said:


> Please see the previous post for corrected information.


Thank you . Do you agree with this final list?

*E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map
*M8:* Khori – Qubo Saeed Khan 1 143km (October 2004 to December 2014) – ? – map
*M4:* Faisalabad – Multan 12 241km (August 2009 to 2015) – ? – map
*M8:* Gwadar – Hoshab 1 193km (September 2004 to _suspended_) – ? – map

PS: Please keep us up-to-date with new information .


----------



## CNGL

MichiH said:


> *A23:* Congosto de Isuela – Nueno 2 4.4km (2012 to 2014) – ? – map


This one is almost ready, so I expect a late June or early July opening. Actually it's the first profile which has been refurbished.


----------



## fpga123

MichiH said:


> Thank you . Do you agree with this final list?
> 
> *E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map
> *M8:* Khori – Qubo Saeed Khan 1 143km (October 2004 to December 2014) – ? – map
> *M4:* Faisalabad – Multan 12 241km (August 2009 to 2015) – ? – map
> *M8:* Gwadar – Hoshab 1 193km (September 2004 to _suspended_) – ? – map
> 
> PS: Please keep us up-to-date with new information .


The first entry of M-8 could be Khuzdar - Ratodero 1 243km, though some sub sections are somewhat built, the authority uses them internally, publicly the three main sections of M-8 are the ones of significance. 

Whichever format you may choose, I'll follow it for future updates. The government has invited bids from interested firms for two new motorway and expressway projects recently.
Also M-4 is displayed in some maps and satellite imagery (OSN Map and Yahoo Satellite have the most sections visible), if you can highlight it somehow in the linked maps, that would be more visible. The same for M-8 Khuzdar - Ratodero section can be done, if Google hybrid map is selected as source in Wikimapia.


----------



## g.spinoza

ITALY
A31: Albettone/Barbarano – Agugliaro 12 6.6km (September 2005 to July 2014)

Opening day is 30 June 2014.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- *NEW* Algeria: (source; source)
*NEW A1:* Boughalboune – El Harrouche 12 16km (2007 to 27th January 2014) – project – map
*NEW A1:* El Harrouche – El Ghadir 12 7km (2007 to 10th April 2014) – project – map
*NEW A1:* Zighoud Youcef – Boughalboune 12 8km (2007 to ?) – project – map
*NEW A1:* Drean/Ain Allam – Raml Souk 12 ?km (2007 to ?) – project – map

_The list is incomplete. Please help to complete!_


- *NEW* Canada: (source)
*NEW ON404:* Keswick-Ravenshoe Road – Newmarket-Green Lane 12 12.7km (2010 to 2014) – ? – map
*NEW ON401:* Windsor-Ojibway – Windsor-Howard Avenue 12 11km (August 2011 to Late 2014) – project – map
*NEW ON407:* Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 12 22km (2013 to Late 2015) – project – map
*NEW ON407-WDL:* Whitby (ON407) – Whitby (ON401) 12 10km (2013 to Late 2015) – project – map
*NEW ON400:* Murdock River Road (ON637) – north of French River (ON607) 12 20km (Summer 2012 to Summer 2016) – project – map

_The list is incomplete. Please help to complete!_


- *NEW* Equatorial Guinea: (source)
*NEW ?:* Bata – Bolondo 12 ?km (2012 to February 2016) – ? – map

- Germany:
*B535:* OU Schwetzingen (2nd carriageway L597 to L543) 2 1,9km (December 2010 to 2015 --> Mid 2016) - project – map (source)

- Hungary:
*M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1 1.8km (December 2013 --> January 2014 to Mid 2015 --> June 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Italy:
*A31:* Albettone/Barbarano – Agugliaro 12 6.6km (September 2005 to July 2014 --> 30th June 2014) – project – map (source)
*A59 --> A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 12 11.6km (2010 to 2014) – project – map (source)
*A60 --> A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 12 9.4km (2010 to 2014 --> Fall 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- Latvia:
*A12:* Ludza – Terehova --> Ludza - Nirza 1 32.7km --> 17.8km (2007 --> 2008 to Fall 2014 --> October 2014) – project – map --> map (source)

- *NEW* Morocco: (source; source; source)
*NEW A4:* Khouribga – Beni Mellal 12 95km (April 2010 to 17th May 2014) – ? – map
*NEW A4:* Berrechid (A7) – Khouribga 12 75km (April 2010 to Early 2015) – ? – map
*NEW ?:* Rabat-East (A2) – Sale El Jadida 21 5.1km (2010 to Late 2015) – ? – map
*NEW ?:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 12 36.0km (2010 to Late 2015) – ? – map
*NEW A5:* El Jadida – Safi 12 143km (April 2013 to 2016) – ? – map

- Norway:
*NEW E16:* Slomarka – Kongsvinger 12 16.5km (2011 to Fall 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- *NEW* Pakistan: (source; source; source)
*NEW E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map
*NEW M8:* Khuzdar – Ratodero 1 243km (October 2004 to December 2014) – ? – map
*NEW M4:* Faisalabad – Multan 12 241km (August 2009 to 2015) – ? – map
*NEW M8:* Gwadar – Hoshab 1 193km (September 2004 to _suspended_) – ? – map

- Poland:
*S8:* Lask – Roza (S14) 12 9.2km (October 2011 to 13th June 2014 --> 4th July 2014) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to July 2014 --> >= July 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- Spain:
*A23:* Congosto de Isuela – Nueno 2 4.4km (2012 to 2014 --> Early July 2014) – ? – map (source)

- *NEW* Sri Lanka: (source; source; source)
*NEW E02:* Kaduwela – Kottawa (E01) 12 11.0km (2009 to 8th March 2014) – project – map
*NEW E01:* Galle – Matara 12 35km (2012 to 15th March 2014) – project – map
*NEW E02:* Kadawatha – Kaduwela 12 8.9km (February 2012 to January 2015) – project – map
*NEW E02:* Kerawalapitiya (E03) – Kadawatha 12 9.3km (February 2014 to September 2017) – project – map


Upcoming openings (June/July 2014):

*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Josanica – Butila 12 5.7km (October 2007 to 26th June 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Butila – Vlakovo 12 3.9km (July 2013 to 26th June 2014) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 12 5.4km (November 2011 to 30th June 2014) – ? – map
*Hungary M86:* Szombathely – Vat 12 9.2km (September 2009 to 30th June 2014) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Albettone/Barbarano – Agugliaro 12 6.6km (September 2005 to 30th June 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to June 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to June 2014) – project – map
*The Netherlands N33:* Veendam-South – Zuitbroek (A7) 2 11km (February 2013 to June 2014) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 12 10.1km (April 2012 to June 2014) – project – map
*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to 1st July 2014) – ? – map
*Poland S8:* Lask – Roza (S14) 12 9.2km (October 2011 to 4th July 2014) – project – map
*A23:* Congosto de Isuela – Nueno 2 4.4km (2012 to Early July 2014) – ? – map
*Italy A58:* Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) – Comazzo 12 7km (June 2012 to 22th July 2014) – project – map
*Italy A35:* Melzo (A58) – Brescia 12 62km (Summer 2009 to 22nd July 2014) – project – map
*Bulgaria ?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 12 3.0km (September 2012 to July 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to >= July 2014) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## CNGL

CNGL said:


> This one is almost ready, so I expect a late June or early July opening. Actually it's the first profile which has been refurbished.


It has opened today! Source (Spanish)


----------



## FMK94

- Russia:
*ZSD*: Central section 12 11,7 km (March 2013 --> 2016) - project – map
*M11*: MKAD - Solnechnogorsk (15-58 km ) 12 43,1 km (September 2011 --> Late 2014) - project – wikimapia scheme
*M11*: Vyshny Volochyok bypass (258-334 km) 12 66 km (Early 2012 --> Late 2014) - project – wikimapia scheme


----------



## marty88

marty88 said:


> Turkey:
> 
> *O33- Istanbul-Izmir*


Idk why you didnt add this one to the list.


----------



## marty88

O33: Istanbul-Izmir – 390 km (November 2010 - 2016)


----------



## MichiH

FMK94 said:


> - Russia:
> *ZSD*: Central section 12 11,7 km (March 2013 --> 2016) - project – map
> *M11*: MKAD - Solnechnogorsk (15-58 km ) 12 43,1 km (September 2011 --> Late 2014) - project – wikimapia scheme
> *M11*: Vyshny Volochyok bypass (258-334 km) 12 66 km (Early 2012 --> Late 2014) - project – wikimapia scheme


Thanks. Does your list already contain all u/c Russian motorway and expressway projects or is it still incomplete?


----------



## MichiH

marty88 said:


> Idk why you didnt add this one to the list.


Sorry, I always had Turkey in my mind but I usually want to add "complete" lists, not just one project. I've recently asked about a list in the Turkish thread:



MichiH said:


> Which motorways or expressways are currently u/c in Turkey?


Unfortunately, I don't understand the posted maps. I even think they are contradictory.



Edil Arda said:


> ^^
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:OtobanHaritasi.png





marmurr1916 said:


> Source: http://www.turkiyegezirehberi.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/bölünmüşyol2013-1024x482.jpg


I've googled a couple of times but I could not find any proper source. Wikipedia is usually a good base but I was not able to create a list out of the information .

I don't add projects only, I usually list all sections with individual beginning and opening date.



marty88 said:


> O33: Istanbul-Izmir – 390 km (November 2010 - 2016)


If I got it right, there are two phases: Gebze - Iznik-South and Iznik-South - Izmir. Are both u/c? Have the works began in 2010 on both sections? Will both sections be completed in 2016 or will there be individual openings?

Nevertheless, I will add the Russian and Turkish projects with the next update of the list .


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil

Minas Gerais state:

Red: new tolls









Future projects under development:


----------



## FMK94

MichiH said:


> Thanks. Does your list already contain all u/c Russian motorway and expressway projects or is it still incomplete?


It isn't complete, but i haven't found full information about other projects yet.


----------



## CNGL

CNGL said:


> It has opened today! Source (Spanish)


Correction: Still not full motorway, as all traffic has returned to the previously existing but now improved road. It will become a motorway in Late September. However, is now signed as A-23, not N-330.


----------



## MichiH

FMK94 said:


> It isn't complete, but i haven't found full information about other projects yet.


Ok. I will add the "_The list is incomplete. Please help to complete!_" :cheers:


----------



## MichiH

xrtn2 said:


> Brazil
> Future projects under development:


Thank you very much. I would really generate a Brazilian list but I am not familar with the projects . Please provide a list with all required information of the currently u/c motorway or expressway projects and I promise you, I am going to add the Brazilian projects in the first post of this thread !


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^^^^^

*Brazil*

BR-040 – Juiz de Fora-Brasilia – *936,8 Km* ( 2014 to 2019 ) Project and Map
BR-060/BR-153/BR262 – Brasilia/Belo Horizonte/ São Paulo border – * 1.176,5 Km* ( 2014 to 2019 ) Project and Map
BR-050 – Cristalina-Delta – *436,6 Km *( 2014 to 2019 ) Project and Map 
BR-163 – Mato grosso state border-Parana state border – *847,2 Km* ( 2014 to 2019 ) Project and Map
BR-153 – Anápolis (GO)-Aliança do Tocantins (TO) – *628,8 km * 2014 to 2019 ) Project 
BR-163 – Sinop-Mato grosso do sul border – * 850,9 Km* ( 2014 to 2019 ) Project and Map
BR-101 – Rio de Janeiro border-Mucuri – * 475,9 Km *( 2014 to 2020 ) Project and Map
BR-101 – Mucuri-Feira de Santana – * 772,3 Km * ( 2015 to ? ) Project
BR-116 – Bahia state border- Rio de Janeiro border – * 816,7 Km *( 2015 to ? ) Project
BR-364 – Jatai-Br-153 – *439,2 km* – ( 2015 to ? ) Project and Map
BR-476/153/282/480 - Parana State- Santa Catarina State – *493,9 KM* – ( 2015 to ? ) Project and Map 
BR-364 - Rondonopolis-Goiânia – *703,7 Km* – ( 2015 to ? ) Proejct and Map
BR-163/230 - Sinop-Porto Mirituba – *976 Km* – ( 2015 to ? )Project and Map


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are these really motorways? Most of them seem to be divided highways, not necessarily with controlled access (i.e. grade-separated interchanges only, no U-turns)>


----------



## xrtn2

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are these really motorways? Most of them seem to be divided highways, not necessarily with controlled access (i.e. grade-separated interchanges only, no U-turns)>


They'll be partially separated or_ classe 1-a_. (_Classe 0_ is full grade-separated)

These projects under countruction (2014 ) = no U-turns (they'll be eliminated). 

Barrier:

<9 meters = New jersey barrier
>9 meters = no barrier 

These projects not under construction (2015 ) = no U-turns in cities and road-junction ( except in some rural areas )

Barrier:

<9 meters = New jersey barrier
>9 meters = no barrier


First works:


----------



## CNGL

Since it starts a new page, I quote my own post despite being the previous one.


CNGL said:


> The Nueno-Isuela gorge section of Spanish A-23 keeps getting me (us) crazy. The info is correct, one carriageway open and signed as A-23... but they have diverted traffic (again) onto the new tunnel! :nuts: Actually the section is completed, they are just waiting for those suckers to get their photo :bash:.


Finally it will become full motorway tomorrow (30 July 2014)!


----------



## CNGL

Per the latest news reports,


MichiH said:


> *Spain* (map)
> *A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 2 3.2km (2012 to 2014 => October 2014) – ? – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Albania: (source)
*A3:* Tirana – Elbasan --> Mushqeta - Elbasan 12 31.2km --> ~14km (April 2011 to December 2014 --> 31th July 2014) – ? – map
*NEW A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta 12 ~17km (April 2011 to December 2014) – ? – map

- Algeria:
*NEW ?:* Chiffa – Berrouaghia 12 125km (Mid 2012 to 2015/16) – project – map (source)

- Austria:
*S10:* Freistadt-North – Freistadt-South 12 5.9km (Summer 2011 to Fall 2014 --> Mid November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to Late July 2014 --> > July 2014) – project – map (source: data has passed)
*A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to Late July 2014 --> > July 2014) – project – map (source: data has passed)

- Bulgaria:
*?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 12 3.0km (September 2012 to July 2014 --> February 2015) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 12 5.4km (November 2011 to >= July 2014 --> > July 2014) – ? – map (source: data has passed)

- Croatia:
*A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to >= July 2014 --> > July 2014) – ? – map (source: data has passed)

- Germany:
*A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3,6km (September 2013 to September 2014 --> August 2014) – ? – map (source)
*A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4,1km (April 2009 to Late September 2014 --> 29th September 2014) - project – map (source)
*B243:* AS Bad Lauterberg – AS Bad Sachsa 12 8,6km (October 2008 to August 2014 --> 5th September 2014) - project – map (source)

- Poland: (source)
*S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to Late August 2014 --> 10th September 2014) – project – map
*S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to September 2014 --> 11th September 2014) – project – map
*S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to September 2014 --> 12th September 2014) – project – map
*S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to September 2014 --> 15th September 2014) – project – map

- Spain:
*A23:* Congosto de Isuela – Nueno 2 3km (2012 to Late September 2014 --> 30th July 2014) – ? – map (source)
*A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 2 3.2km (2012 to 2014 --> October 2014) – ? – map (source)


Upcoming openings (August/September 2014):

_*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to > July 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to > July 2014) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 12 5.4km (November 2011 to > July 2014) – ? – map
*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to > July 2014) – ? – map_
*Poland DW902:* Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica – Zabrze-Guido 12 2.7km (May 2012 to 9th August 2014) – project – map
*Switzerland A16:* Bure – Porrentruy-East 1 8.8km (? to 21st August 2014) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to August 2014) – project – map
*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3,6km (September 2013 to August 2014) – ? – map
*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to 1st September 2014) – project – map
*Germany B243:* AS Bad Lauterberg – AS Bad Sachsa 12 8,6km (October 2008 to 5th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Poland S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to 11th September 2014) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to 12th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A66:* AS Neuhof-South – AS Neuhof-North 12 4,6km (October 2005 to 13th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 1 11,6km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014) [directionCologne]- project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 2 11,6km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12,6km] - project – map
*Germany A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4,1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) - project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11,8km (May 2007 to September 2014) [discontinuation: 12,6km] - project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 2 8km (March 2009 to Summer 2014) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## medicu' de garda

You need to add a few more U/C motorway sections for Romania .

- A10 Aiud - Decea (lot 3 of the whole Sebes-Turda motorway) 12 12,45 km (July 2014 to April 2016 ??) - ?? - map
- A10 Decea - Turda (lot 4) 12 16,3 km (July 2014 to April 2016)- ?? - map
- A3 Gilau - Nadaselu (part of Transilvania motorway near Cluj) 12 8,7km (July 2014 to ?? )- ?? - map

Also, you should change the completion date for A3 BucharestRing- Bucharest to "unknown", since the contract was recently cancelled and requires retendering for finishing the last 2km of the motorway.


----------



## MrAronymous

Don't know if it's been discussed here before, but does the new Koning Willem-Alexandertunnel in Maastricht (Netherlands) not count? It's basically a new bit of A2 motorway replacing the N2 expressway, but in a 2.5 km double-deck tunnel linking the already existing A2 sections.


----------



## jlin

I guess it does!


----------



## jlin

MrAronymous said:


> Don't know if it's been discussed here before, but does the new Koning Willem-Alexandertunnel in Maastricht (Netherlands) not count? It's basically a new bit of A2 motorway replacing the N2 expressway, but in a 2.5 km double-deck tunnel linking the already existing A2 sections.


I guess it does


----------



## MichiH

MrAronymous said:


> Don't know if it's been discussed here before,


It hasn't.



MrAronymous said:


> but does the new Koning Willem-Alexandertunnel in Maastricht (Netherlands) not count? It's basically a new bit of A2 motorway replacing the N2 expressway, but in a 2.5 km double-deck tunnel linking the already existing A2 sections.


Yep. Well, Chris provided the list, I have no idea about the Dutch projects (I can only remember that I've read an article about the N2 upgrade in early 2009). According to OSM it seems to be an at-grade road which is to be replaced by a grade-separated road. Access-controlled, two carriageways with each minimum 2 lanes, rededication,....

Do you have more information; when have the works been started, estimated completion date and project page link?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A2 Maastricht: Kruisdonk - Europaplein, 4x2 lanes (double-deck tunnel), 3 km, 2010 - late 2016 project


----------



## g.spinoza

Completion date of Italian "Variante di Nova Siri", under construction as part of SS106, has been postponed to October 2014.


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to September 2014 --> 12th September 2014) – project – map


No way. Late 2014.



Kemo said:


> *DK1:* Tychy (within city limits) 12 6.9km (September 2011 to 1st August 2014) – project – map


Ok, so according to the information I gathered, it is access-controlled. And it was "opened" (2x2 without obstructions) on 1st August.



Kemo said:


> New contract for S7 signed:
> S7: Radom-South – Skarzysko-Kamienna-North 12 22.0km (August 2014 to April 2017) – project – map





MichiH said:


> Have the works already began?





MichiH said:


> Most likely in July or August? I could modify the date afterwards if the works will be began with a little delay.


The construction area was handed over to the contractor. Does it really matter when first excavator appears?


----------



## hofburg

del


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I guess you can use contracting dates as the start of the project, as long as they are not design-build contracts. Those tend to start later due to the design process taking place before construction, although some projects are partially designed while construction is already underway (especially with PPP projects).


----------



## MichiH

^^ I guess "construction area handed over" should be ok in this case. "building contract signed" is difficult/complicated. It's country-specific.


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> The construction area was handed over to the contractor. Does it really matter when first excavator appears?


What's about S5 Korzensko-Zmirod, S7 Igolomska-Rybitwy, S8 Zambrow-East - Mezenin, S19 Sokolow-Stobierna and S19 Swilcza-Rzeszow?

Are all contracts signed, are the construction areas handed over and will the works begin there "soon" (or are already on-going)? If yes, I should add them too...


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> What's about S5 Korzensko-Zmigrod, S7 Igolomska-Rybitwy, S8 Zambrow-East - Mezenin, S19 Sokolow-Stobierna and S19 Swilcza-Rzeszow?
> 
> Are all contracts signed, are the construction areas handed over and will the works begin there "soon" (or are already on-going)? If yes, I should add them too...


Red - "build" contracts, purple - "optimise and build" (so the works won't start right after signing the contract).

PS
I'm not sure how will the "Żmigród" junction be named. Probably "Żmigród South" but at the moment it is "Krościna".


----------



## MichiH

^^

Thanks, I have to add S7 Igolomska-Rybitwy and S8 Zambrow-East - Mezenin too.

You've already provided the S8 data: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116360093&postcount=12374.
Could you also provide the S7 data? Thanks in advance .


----------



## Kemo

^^ You already have it on Your list - the last position


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Acording to this source http://haskovo.info/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=28371&Itemid=2 A4 section Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo is going to be opened next week.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to > July 2014 --> 15th August 2014) – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria:
*A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 12 5.4km (November 2011 to > July 2014 --> Mid August 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Germany:
*A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 1 11,6km --> 12.9km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014) [direction Cologne]- project – map (source)
*A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 2 11,6km --> 12.9km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12,6km --> 12.8km] - project – map (source)
*A71:* temp. AS B85 near Etzleben – AS Sömmerda-East 12 11,4km (June 2010 to Summer 2015 --> August 2015) - project – map (source)
*B49:* Deponie Beselich – Beselich/Merenberg 12 3,4km (May 2011 to December 2016 --> Late 2017) - project – map (source)

- Italy:
*SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to August 2014 --> October 2014) – project – map (source)

- The Netherlands:
*NEW A2:* Maastricht-Kruisdonk – Maastricht-Europaplein 12 3km (2010 to Late 2016) – project – map (source)

- Poland:
*S8:* Lask – Roza (S14) 12 9.2km (October 2011 to 2014 --> 8th August 2014) – project – map (source)
*DW902:* Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica – Zabrze-Guido 12 2.7km (May 2012 to 9th August 2014 --> 8th August 2014) – project – map (source)
*S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to 11th September 2014 --> 10th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to 12th September 2014 --> Late 2014) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Rzeszow-East – Jaroslaw-West 12 41.2km (September 2010 to >= 2015) [contract canceled] – project – map (source)
*S61:* Szczuczyn bypass 1 8.0km (August 2012 to >= 2015) [contract canceled] – project – map (source)
*S8:* Rzgow – Lodz-South (A1) 12 4.7km (October 2011 to >= 2016) [opening with A1] – project – map (source)
*A1:* Lodz-North (A2) – Tuszyn 12 38.6km (March 2013 to >= 2016) [contract canceled] – project – map (source)
*NEW DK1:* Tychy-Wartoglowiec (DK86) – Tychy-Cielmice 12 6.4km (September 2011 to 1st August 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW S8:* Zabrow-East – Mezenin 12 15.4km (August 2014 to December 2016) – ? – map (source)
*NEW S7:* Radom-South – Skarzysko-Kamienna-North 12 22.0km (July 2014 to April 2017) – ? – map (source; source; source)

- Romania:
*A3:* Bucharest-Gherghitei Street – Bucharest Ring Road 12 6.5km (April 2012 to Late 2014 --> >= 2015) [contract canceled] – ? – map (source)
*A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 12 16.7km (October 2011 to Late 2014 --> >= 2015) [contract canceled] – project – map (source)
*A1:* Nadlac – Pecica 12 22.2km (October 2011 to December 2014 --> Mid 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 12 35.6km (Early 2014 --> 2011 to Late 2015) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 12 8.7km (July 2014 to Late 2015) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 12 16.3km (July 2014 to April 2016) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A10:* Decea – Aiud 12 12.5km (July 2014 to April 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Serbia: (source; source)
*A2:* Obrenovac – Ub 12 26.2km (December 2013 --> August 2014 to 2017) – project – map
*A2:* Lajkovac – Ljig 12 24.0km (December 2013 --> August 2014 to 2017) – project – map

- Spain:
*A8:* Pendueles – La Franca 12 7.8km (? to December 2014 --> 7th August 2014) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A8:* San Vitores – Solares 12 2.5km (? to 7th August 2014) – ? – map (source)
*A8:* Torrelavega – Solares --> Torrelavega - San Vitores 12 28.0km --> 25.5km (? to Late 2015) – ? – map --> map (source)


Upcoming openings (August/September 2014):

_*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to > July 2014) – project – map
*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to > July 2014) – ? – map_
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to 15th August 2014) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 12 5.4km (November 2011 to Mid August 2014) – ? – map
*Switzerland A16:* Bure – Porrentruy-East 1 8.8km (? to 21st August 2014) – project – map
*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to August 2014) – ? – map
*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to 1st September 2014) – project – map
*Germany B243:* AS Bad Lauterberg – AS Bad Sachsa 12 8.6km (October 2008 to 5th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A66:* AS Neuhof-South – AS Neuhof-North 12 4.6km (October 2005 to 13th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 1 12.9km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014) [direction Cologne]- project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 2 12.9km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12.8km] - project – map
*Germany A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) - project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to September 2014) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 2 8km (March 2009 to Summer 2014) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## Kemo

> S61: Szczuczyn bypass 1 8.0km (August 2012 to >= 2015) [contract canceled]


New contract signed. Completion date - December 2015


----------



## jlin

Hello the new A15 from Rotterdam-Vaanplein till Rotterdam-Maasvlakte with the nieuwe Botlekbrug ( New Botlekbridge) is not on the list yet the duel carrigeway will be upgraded till a highway and the work will be finished at the end of 2015


----------



## MichiH

^^ Not sure.... Chris, I need your help


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are some plans to renumber the N15 to A15. However, it is rather unclear when it will happen. It has been said that it is part of the A15 upgrade project (widening to 10 lanes), which will be completed next year. N15 is already a 100 km/h 2x2 controlled-access highway and this won't change. 

The stretch in question is 17 kilometers long: http://goo.gl/maps/b8zeW


----------



## cyberdude

Section from km 111 + 980 to km 117 + 345 of the Bulgarian A4 motorway has opened on 14.08.2014.

Source: http://www.api.bg/index.php/bg/patna-obstanovka/14-avgust-2014 (only in BG)


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to 15th August 2014 --> >= September 2014) – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria:
*A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 12 5.4km (November 2011 to Mid August 2014 --> 14th August 2014) – ? – map (source)
*A3:* Sandanski – Kulata 12 15.0km (April 2012 to 15th October 2014 --> Early 2015) – project – map (source)

- Finland:
*7:* Pyhtää – Kotko-West 12 ?km --> 14km (November 2011 to Late 2014 --> 12th August 2014) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to September 2014 --> Fall 2014) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map (source)

- Poland:
*S61:* Szczuczyn bypass 1 8.0km (August 2012 to >= 2015 --> December 2015) [contract canceled] – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (August/September 2014):

_*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to > July 2014) – project – map
*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to > July 2014) – ? – map_
*Switzerland A16:* Bure – Porrentruy-East 1 8.8km (? to 21st August 2014) – project – map
*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to August 2014) – ? – map
*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to 1st September 2014) – project – map
*Germany B243:* AS Bad Lauterberg – AS Bad Sachsa 12 8.6km (October 2008 to 5th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A66:* AS Neuhof-South – AS Neuhof-North 12 4.6km (October 2005 to 13th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 1 12.9km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014) [direction Cologne]- project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 2 12.9km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12.8km] - project – map
*Germany A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) - project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 2 8km (March 2009 to Summer 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to >= September 2014) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## g.spinoza

New superstrada construction in Italy:

*SS96 "Barese"*: Altamura – Toritto 2nd lot, 2 10km (December 2013 to December 2016)
*SS96 "Barese"*: Altamura – Toritto 1st lot, 2 5.4km (March 2010 to November 2014)
*SS96 "Barese"*: Toritto – Modugno, 2 9km (December 2013 to December 2017)

map:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=11/40.9361/16.6244


----------



## italystf

g.spinoza said:


> New superstrada construction in Italy:
> 
> *SS96 "Barese"*: Altamura – Toritto 2nd lot, 2 10km (December 2013 to December 2016)
> *SS96 "Barese"*: Altamura – Toritto 1st lot, 2 5.4km (March 2010 to November 2014)
> *SS96 "Barese"*: Toritto – Modugno, 2 9km (December 2013 to December 2017)
> 
> map:
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=11/40.9361/16.6244


Another provincial capital (Matera) will be linked to the motorway\expressway network!


----------



## MichiH

g.spinoza said:


> New superstrada construction in Italy:
> 
> *SS96 "Barese"*: Altamura – Toritto 2nd lot, 2 10km (December 2013 to December 2016)
> *SS96 "Barese"*: Altamura – Toritto 1st lot, 2 5.4km (March 2010 to November 2014)
> *SS96 "Barese"*: Toritto – Modugno, 2 9km (December 2013 to December 2017)
> 
> map:
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=11/40.9361/16.6244


Thanks . In total 24.4km but the distance is 30km b/n the 4-laned end west of Modungo and the 1st Altamura i/c. 

I guess the 9km section begins at the current 4-laned end. but lot 1 / lot 2.... Where are the sections, does lot 1 begin at Toritto and end at Melitto? Subsequent lot 2 until 5km north of Altamura? Or is even the bypass u/c and there is a gap north of Altamura?


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to >= September 2014 --> 25th August 2014) – project – map (source; source)
*A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to > July 2014 --> 10th September 2014) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Svilaj – Odzak 12 11.0km (November 2013 to November 2014 --> 2015) – project – map (source)

- Croatia:
*A5:* Sredanci (A3) – Bosnian border --> Sredanci (A3) – Zoljani 12 3.5km (September 2011 to 2014) – ? – map (source; source)

- Germany:
*A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to Fall 2014 --> Late October 2014) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map (source)

- Italy: (source)
*NEW SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 2 5.4km (March 2010 to November 2014) – ? – map
*NEW SS96 Barese:* Altamura – Mellitto 2 10km (December 2013 to December 2016) – ? – map
*NEW SS96 Barese:* Toritto – Modungo/Bitetto 2 9km (December 2013 to December 2017) – ? – map

- Switzerland:
*A16:* Bure – Porrentruy-East 1 8.8km (? --> 2007 to 21th August 2014 --> 21th August 2014) – project – map (source; source)


Upcoming openings (August/September 2014):

_*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to > July 2014) – ? – map_
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to 25th August 2014) – project – map
*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to August 2014) – ? – map
*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to 1st September 2014) – project – map
*Germany B243:* AS Bad Lauterberg – AS Bad Sachsa 12 8.6km (October 2008 to 5th September 2014) - project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A66:* AS Neuhof-South – AS Neuhof-North 12 4.6km (October 2005 to 13th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 1 12.9km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014) [direction Cologne]- project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 2 12.9km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12.8km] - project – map
*Germany A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) - project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 2 8km (March 2009 to Summer 2014) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## FMK94

- Russia:
*CKAD (TsKAD)*: M4 - A130 12 49.5 km (26th August 2014 --> 2018) - project – map scheme


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A103? A130 is in Karelia.


----------



## FMK94

A130 is a new number for A101 (it's also called Kaluga road).


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 12 6.5km (August 2010 to 25th August 2014 --> 25th August 2014) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to August 2014 --> > August 2014) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*B50:* AS Platten – Longkamp 12 19.9km (July 2009 to Mid 2016 --> 2018) - project – map (source)

- Romania:
*A1:* Cunta – Saliste 12 22.1km (2011 to > Late 2014 --> 15th November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Russia:
*NEW CKAD:* Chirikovo (A130) – Belye Stolby (M4) 12 49.5km (August 2014 to 2018) – project – map (source)

- Spain:
*A8:* La Franca – Unquera 12 5.2km --> 4.5km (? to Mid 2015 --> Late 2014) – ? – map (source)


Upcoming openings (September/October 2014):

_*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to > July 2014) – ? – map
*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to > August 2014) – ? – map_
*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to 1st September 2014) – project – map
*Germany B243:* AS Bad Lauterberg – AS Bad Sachsa 12 8.6km (October 2008 to 5th September 2014) - project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A66:* AS Neuhof-South – AS Neuhof-North 12 4.6km (October 2005 to 13th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 1 12.9km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014) [direction Cologne]- project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 2 12.9km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12.8km] - project – map
*Germany A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) - project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 2 8km (March 2009 to Summer 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to October 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to October 2014) - project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Latvia A12:* Ludza – Nirza 1 17.8km (2008 to October 2014) – project – map
*Pakistan E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 12 9.1km (June 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawinek-aleja Warszawska 12 5.8km (August 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland DW902:* Gliwice-Kujawska – Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica 12 3.2km (July 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Spain A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 2 3.2km (2012 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to Late October 2014) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## Aphelion

Update in Sweden:

*E18:* Hällamotet – Abylund 2 10km (2012 to 10th October 2014) – project – map


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> *Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to 1st September 2014) – project – map


It won't open today. The date isn't known yet, but it will probably be within this month.

EDIT: even though most of the section is already built, the junction with A9 is still incompleted and the electronic toll system hasn't been installed yet. The tender for the tolling system has been assigned this July and planning and installation will require long times. No official date is set.


----------



## Government in exile

MichiH said:


> *Finland*
> 
> *7:* Pyhtää – Kotko-West 12 14km (November 2011 to 12th August 2014) – project – map
> *7:* Loviisa – Ahvenkoski 12 ?km (November 2011 to Late 2014) – project – map


The whole project is finished and opened as today. kay:


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map
> 
> *S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 12 9.1km (June 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
> 
> *DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawin 12 5.8km (August 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
> 
> *S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 10th September 2014) – project – map


All these should be opened in September. No exact dates known, though (but not the first half of month).

(plus the second interchange on DK19 has a name Lublin - Sławin)




> *DW902:* Gliwice-Kujawska – Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica 12 3.2km (July 2012 to October 2014) – project – map


November 2014.


Despite it being an "optimise & build" contract, first works have started: 

*S5:* Korzeńsko – Krościna 12 15.0km (September 2014 to October 2017) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> All these should be opened in September. No exact dates known, though (but not the first half of month).


Thanks but the "official" new S17 deadline is 30th September now and it is delayed, isn't it? Source.


----------



## g.spinoza

italystf said:


> It won't open today. The date isn't known yet, but it will probably be within this month.
> 
> EDIT: even though most of the section is already built, the junction with A9 is still incompleted and the electronic toll system hasn't been installed yet. The tender for the tolling system has been assigned this July and planning and installation will require long times. No official date is set.


According to our Italian forumer SvenHassel, who apparently works in the field, the motorway won't open until after Christmas...


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> Thanks but the "official" new S17 deadline is 30th September now and it is delayed, isn't it? Source.


There are 3 sections of S17:

Section 2 (Jastków - Sławinek) - works completed, undertaking control procedure. It will be opened together with "DK19", which is also completed and undertaking control procedure. The procedures should tahe 2-3 weeks.

Section 3 (Sławinek - Rudnik) - works are still not completed and GDDKiA says that the new deadline is October.

Section 4 (Rudnik - Felin) - works completed, undertaking control procedure, but it will be opened after interchange "Rudnik" (part of section 3) gets completed. GDDKiA states that it may be opened by the end of September.

BTW this road was supposed to be completed in 2013 so all "official deadlines" have passed a long time ago


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> Section 3 (Sławinek - Rudnik) - works are still not completed and GDDKiA says that the new deadline is October.


Ok, three sections will probably be opened in September, one section in October



Kemo said:


> BTW this road was supposed to be completed in 2013 so all "official deadlines" have passed a long time ago


By one year only. It's a negligible delay (compared to my experience with German road projects) .


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

The planned opening of A4 in Netherlands has been moved forward from March 2015 to 24 November 2014. It is weather-dependent, the alternate date is 1 December 2014.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks. What's about the Serbian projects, e.g. the section near Vladicin han, any news? 

*M24:* Badnjevac – Gradac 12 3.0km (Late 2011 to 2014) – ? – map
*A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to Late November 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 12 10.1km (April 2012 to Late 2014) – project – map


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I think that A1 section Vladicin Han-Prevalac is going to be opened by the end of this year.A2 section Ub – Lajkovac is going to be opened for sure and i think that A4 section is going to be opened in November .I don't know about M24.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

edit


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Finland:
*7:* Loviisa – Ahvenkoski 12 ?km --> 15km (November 2011 to Late 2014 --> 1st September 2014) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to October 2014) - project --> project – map
*A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to > August 2014 --> Mid September 2014) – ? – map (source)
*B243:* AS Bad Lauterberg – AS Bad Sachsa 12 8.6km (October 2008 to 5th September 2014 --> 5th September 2014) - project – map (source)
*B266:* AS Bad Neuenahr (A573) – AS Bad Neuenahr-East 12 1.8km (February 2009 to December 2015 --> Mid 2016) - project – map (source)

- Italy:
*A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to 1st September 2014 --> >= 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- The Netherlands:
*A4:* Dinteloord – Tholen 12 14km (2011 to March 2015 --> 24th November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Poland:
*NEW S5:* Korzensko – Kroscina 12 15.0km (September 2014 to October 2017) – ? – map (source)
*S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to Late 2014 --> December 2014) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 10th September 2014 --> Late September 2014) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 12 9.1km (June 2011 to October 2014 --> Late September 2014) – project – map (source)
*DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawinek-aleja Warszawska 12 5.8km (August 2012 to October 2014 --> Late September 2014) – project – map (source)
*DW902:* Gliwice-Kujawska – Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica 12 3.2km (July 2012 to October 2014 --> November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Sweden:
*E18:* Hällamotet – Abylund 2 10km (2012 to November 2014 --> 10th October 2014) – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (September/October 2014):

_*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to > July 2014) – ? – map_
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A66:* AS Neuhof-South – AS Neuhof-North 12 4.6km (October 2005 to 13th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 1 12.9km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014) [direction Cologne]- project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 2 12.9km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12.8km] - project – map
*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to Mid September 2014) – ? – map
*Germany A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to Late September 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 12 9.1km (June 2011 to Late September 2014) – project – map
*Poland DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawinek-aleja Warszawska 12 5.8km (August 2012 to Late September 2014) – project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 2 8km (March 2009 to Summer 2014) – project – map
*Sweden E18:* Hällamotet – Abylund 2 10km (2012 to 10th October 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to October 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to October 2014) - project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Latvia A12:* Ludza – Nirza 1 17.8km (2008 to October 2014) – project – map
*Pakistan E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Spain A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 2 3.2km (2012 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to Late October 2014) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I have a question for you MichiH.Why don't you put the names of a companies that are building sections of a motorways?


----------



## Innsertnamehere

because that has little bearing on the project? not all projects are PPPs and listing the contractor seems silly.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Correct. I even don't add the costs b/c I've used they usually increase continuously.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to 10th September 2014 --> 16th September 2014) – project – map (source)

- Canada:
*ON-404:* Keswick-Ravenshoe Road – Newmarket-Green Lane 12 12.7km (2010 to 2014 --> 16th September 2014) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW QC-A85:* Cabano – Notre-Dame-du-Lac 12 6.0km (2012 to 10th September 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW QC-A85:* Degelis – New Brunswick border 12 8.5km (2012 to 10th September 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW QC-A85:* Note-Dame-du-Lac – Lac Martin 12 ~ 8km (2012 to Fall 2015) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*A66:* AS Neuhof-South – AS Neuhof-North 12 4.6km --> 3.7km (October 2005 to 13th September 2014 --> 13th September 2014) - project – map (source)

- Slovakia:
*NEW R2:* Zvolen-East – Pstrusa 12 7.8km (September 2014 to July 2016) – project – map (source; source)


Upcoming openings (September/October 2014):

_*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to > July 2014) – ? – map_
*Poland S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to 16th September 2014) – project – map
*Canada ON-404:* Keswick-Ravenshoe Road – Newmarket-Green Lane 12 12.7km (2010 to 16th September 2014) – ? – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 1 12.9km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014) [direction Cologne]- project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 2 12.9km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12.8km] - project – map
*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to Mid September 2014) – ? – map
*Germany A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to Late September 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 12 9.1km (June 2011 to Late September 2014) – project – map
*Poland DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawin 12 5.8km (August 2012 to Late September 2014) – project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 2 8km (March 2009 to Summer 2014) – project – map
*Sweden E18:* Hällamotet – Abylund 2 10km (2012 to 10th October 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to October 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to October 2014) - project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Latvia A12:* Ludza – Nirza 1 17.8km (2008 to October 2014) – project – map
*Pakistan E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Spain A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 2 3.2km (2012 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to Late October 2014) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## Daniel749

- Poland: New design&build contracts. Works have not started yet.

*NEW S5:* Kroscina – Marcinowo 12 19,3km (September 2014 to December 2017) – ? – map
*NEW S5:* Marcinowo – Wroclaw-North 12 13,8km (September 2014 to December 2017) – ? – map


----------



## MichiH

^^ They are design&build contracts, don't they? Have the works already begun?


----------



## Daniel749

^^ Yes, you are right, they are design&build contracts. Sorry for my mistake! I'll let you know, when first works have started.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

New updated list about deadlines of a motorway sections in Serbia:
First A1 sections:
Grabovnica – Grdelica, L=5,6 km-deadline is 25.11.2015,
Grdelica – Caričina Dolina, L= 11,8 km-deadline is 31.12.2015,
Caričina Dolina – Vladičin Han, L= 14,3km-deadline for lot 1 Caricina dolina-tunnel Manajle is 05.09.2016,deadline for lot 2 or tunnel Manajle is 05.09.2016,lot 3 tunnel Manajle -Vladicin Han is not U/C yet.
The deadline for section Vladicin Han-Prevalac L=10,1km- is 28.11.2015
The deadline for section Prevalac - Suvi Dol L=9,0km- is 12.09.2015
The deadline for section Suvi Dol-Donji Neradovac L= 7,2km -is 03.09.2015


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

New updated list about deadlines of a motorway sections in Serbia:
A4 sections:
Section Prosek - Crvena Reka L=22,5 km-deadline is 01.09.2015,
Section Crvena Reka – Čiflik L= 12,7 km-deadline is 31.10.2014,
Section Čiflik – Staničenje L= 12,07 km-deadline is 20.09.2015,
Section Staničenje – Pirot istok L= 16,64 km-deadline is 20.09.2015,
Section Pirot istok – Dimitrovgrad L= 14,3 km-deadline is 31.12.2015,
Dimitrovgrad bypass L= 8,6 km-deadline is 31.12.2015


----------



## MichiH

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> New updated list about deadlines of a motorway sections in Serbia:


Thanks 



Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Grdelica – Caričina Dolina, L= 11,8 km-deadline is 31.12.2015,


No, lot 3 (Predejane tunnel) is still September 2016.



Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> The deadline for section Vladicin Han-Prevalac L=10,1km- is 28.11.2015


Delayed by about one year.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Yes the old carriageway needs to be renovated,and they need to make an new hard shoulder.Also the asphalt on the new carriageway is almost done.


----------



## makaveli6

Precise opening date added: Latvia A12: Ludza – Nirza 1 17.8km (2008 to 28th October 2014)


----------



## Innsertnamehere

There is a highway I just realized that I missed for Canada. Its a pretty small project though, only 5km of highway and a single interchange. The 404 is also now finished so it can be taken off the list.

Also, while some portions of the QC-A85 are finished, there is still construction ongoing. Not sure exactly which parts though.



ON-417: Arnprior-Campbell Drive – Arnprior-Scheel Drive 12 5.3km (2014 to 2016) – ? – ?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A11: Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 12 8.5km is going to be opened next year that is what they have told me on Croatian sub forum.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

edit


----------



## Kemo

Just some corrections to junction names:


MichiH said:


> *S3:* *Gorzow-South* − Skwierzyna-West 12 18.5km (July 2011 to 15th May 2014) – project – map


*
Gorzow Wielkopolski-South
*


> S69: Buczkowice – *Zywiec* 12 9.6km (August 2010 to July 2015) – project – map


*Zywiec-Sola*



> *S8:* Paszkow – *Warsaw-Opacz* (S2)12 11.5km (March 2014 to December 2015) – project – map


Actually the name is just "*Opacz*"



> *S7:* Krakow-Igolomska – *Krakow-Christo Botewa* 12 4.5km (August 2014 to July 2017) – ? – map


*Krakow-Rybitwy


*and*
S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 
*S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 
*S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask

will probably be opened all together in November. Chances are ~90%


----------



## bigic

The Crvena Reka-Čiflik section of Serbian A4 leads from nowhere to nowhere, so unless an temporary connection with existing main road is made, the highway won't be opened in October 2014. And, from what I have seen (I live near the section), the section won't be finished on time.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Algeria:
*A1:* Drean/Ain Allam – Raml Souk 12 ?km (2007 to ?) [contract canceled] – project – map (source)

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 12 9.1km (October 2010 to 16th September 2014 --> 17th September 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- Canada:
*ON-404:* Keswick-Ravenshoe Road – Newmarket-Green Lane 12 12.7km (2010 to 16th September 2014 --> 17th September 2014) – ? – map (source)
*NEW ON-417:* Arnprior-Scheel Drive – Arnprior-Campbell Drive 2 5.3km (2014 to 2016) – ? – map (source)

_The list is incomplete. Please help to complete!_

- Croatia:
*A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to > July 2014 --> >= 2014) – ? – map (source: date has passed)
*A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 12 8.5km (2008 to 2014 --> 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Germany:
*A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 1 12.9km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014 --> 17th September 2014) [direction Cologne]- project – map (source)
*A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 2 12.9km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014 --> 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12.8km] - project – map (source)
*A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to October 2014 --> 29th October 2014) - project – map (source)
*B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 12 5.4km (May 2003 to Fall 2014 --> Late November 2014) - project – map (source)

- Latvia:
*A12:* Ludza – Nirza 1 17.8km (2008 to October 2014 --> 28th October 2014) – project – map (source)

- The Netherlands:
*NEW N31:* Leeumwarden-South (A32) – Leeumwarden-Drachtsterweg 2 2.5km (Late 2010 to 16th September 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Poland:
*S3:* Gorzow-South − Skwierzyna-West --> Gorzow Wielkopolski-South − Skwierzyna-West 12 18.5km (July 2011 to 15th May 2014) – project – map (source)
*S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 12 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014 --> 15th September 2014) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 12 9.1km (June 2011 to Late September 2014 --> 25th September 2014) – project – map (source)
*DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawin 12 5.8km (August 2012 to Late September 2014 --> 25th September 2014) – project – map (source: S17)
*S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to Late September 2014 --> 30th September 2014) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to October 2014 --> 5th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 12 6.0km (August 2010 to November 2014 --> 15th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to October 2014 --> November 2014) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to October 2014 --> November 2014) – project – map (source)
*S69:* Buczkowice – Zywiec --> Buczkowice – Zywiec-Sola 12 9.6km (August 2010 to July 2015) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Paszkow – Warsaw-Opacz (S2) --> Paszkow – Opacz (S2) 12 11.5km (March 2014 to December 2015) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Rzeszow-East – Jaroslaw-West 12 41.2km (September 2010 to >= 2015 --> May 2016) [contract canceled] – project – map (source)
*S7:* Krakow-Igolomska – Krakow-Christo Botewa --> Krakow-Igolomska – Krakow-Rybitwy 12 4.5km (August 2014 to July 2017) – ? – map (source)

- Serbia:
*A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to October 2014 --> > October 2014) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 12 10.1km (April 2012 to Late 2014 --> November 2015) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia: (source)
*D1:* Janovce – Levoca 12 9.0km (June 2011 to December 2014 --> >= December 2014) – project – map
*D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 12 16.5km (December 2011 to December 2014 --> >= December 2014) – project – map

- Spain: (source)
*SE40:* Espartinas (A49) – Almensilla 12 ?km (? to _suspended_ --> 2017) – ? – map
*SE40:* Almensilla – Coria del Rio 12 ?km (? to _suspended_ --> 2017) – ? – map

- Sweden: (source)
*E4:* Sundsvall-Gärdedalen – Njurundabommen --> Skönsmons - Myre 12 25km --> 16km (2010 to November 2015 --> 16th November 2014) – project – map --> map
*NEW E4:* Sundsvall-Gärdedalen – Skönsmons 12 3km (2010 to 18th December 2014) – project – map


Upcoming openings (September/October 2014):

*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to Mid September 2014) – ? – map
*Poland S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 12 9.1km (June 2011 to 25th September 2014) – project – map
*Poland DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawin 12 5.8km (August 2012 to 25th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 30th September 2014) – project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 2 8km (March 2009 to Summer 2014) – project – map
*Sweden E18:* Hällamotet – Abylund 2 10km (2012 to 10th October 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to October 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Pakistan E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to October 2014) – project – map
*Spain A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 2 3.2km (2012 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Latvia A12:* Ludza – Nirza 1 17.8km (2008 to 28th October 2014) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to 29th October 2014) - project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to Late October 2014) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to > October 2014) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Austria:
*S10:* Freistadt-North – Freistadt-South 12 5.9km (Summer 2011 to Mid November 2014 --> 15th November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Italy:
*A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 12 9.4km (2010 to Fall 2014 --> Late 2014) – project – map (source)
*A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 12 11.6km (2010 to 2014 --> Late 2014) – project – map (source)
*SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 2 8km (March 2009 to Summer 2014 --> June 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS640:* Cannemaschi – Caltanissetta (A19) 2 34km (April 2012 to 2016 --> July 2016) – project – map (source)

- Poland:
*S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 12 9.1km (June 2011 to 25th September 2014 --> 25th September 2014) – project – map (source)
*DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawin 12 5.8km (August 2012 to 25th September 2014 --> 25th September 2014) – project – map (source)

- Romania:
*A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 12 16.7km (October 2011 to >= 2015) [contract canceled] – project – map (source)

- Sweden:
*E18:* Hällamotet – Abylund 2 10km (2012 to 10th October 2014 --> 22nd September 2014) – project – map (source; source)


Upcoming openings (September/October 2014):

*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to Mid September 2014) – ? – map
*Germany A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen 12 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) - project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 30th September 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to October 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to October 2014) – project – map
*Pakistan E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to October 2014) – project – map
*Spain A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 2 3.2km (2012 to October 2014) – ? – map
*Latvia A12:* Ludza – Nirza 1 17.8km (2008 to 28th October 2014) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to 29th October 2014) - project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to Late October 2014) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to > October 2014) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 30th September 2014) – project – map


Early October



> *S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to 5th November 2014) – project – map


Late October


NEW:

*DK7:* Janki Małe (S8) – Sękocin Las 12 2.8km (September 2014 to December 2015) – project – map


EDIT
GDDKiA changed theit mind and now they say that section Rudnik - Felin will be opened in late October and section Sławinek - Rudnik in early November hno:


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bosnia and Herzegovina: (source)
*A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to October 2014 --> 7th October 2014) – project – map
*A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to October 2014 --> 7th October 2014) – project – map

- Bulgaria: (source)
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 12 34.2km (July 2011 to November 2014 --> Spring 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Svilengrad bypass 2 8.9km (Spring 2011 to 2nd half-year 2014 --> Spring 2015) – ? – map

- Finland:
*NEW Vt5:* Vuorela – Palvaranta 12 5km (October 2009 to September 2014) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*A281:* AS HB-Strom – AS HB-Neustädter Hafen --> AS Bremen-Seehausen – AS Bremen-Strom 12 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014 --> 29th September 2014) - project – map (source)

- Hungary:
*M3:* Vaja/Mateszalka – Vasarosnameny 12 11.9km (May 2013 to November 2014 --> Early October 2014) – project – map (source)

- Latvia:
*A12:* Ludza – Nirza 1 17.8km (2008 to 28th October 2014 --> 1st October 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- Morocco:
*NEW ?:* Casablanca-Route d'Azemmour – Casablanca-Lissafa (A5) 12 8km (? to 1st October 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Norway:
*NEW E18:* Momarken – Melleby 12 7.7km (? to 1st October 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Poland:
*S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to 30th September 2014 --> Late October 2014) – project – map (source; source)
*A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to October 2014 --> 31th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to November 2014 --> 10th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to November 2014 --> 10th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW DK7:* Janki Male (S8) – Sekocin Las 12 2.8km (September 2014 to December 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW S3:* Gorzow Wielkopolski-North – Gorzow Wielkopolski-South 2 11.7km (October 2014 to April 2017) – project – map (source)

- Serbia: (source)
*A2:* Ljig – Boljkovci 12 10.7km (2012 to 2015 --> August 2016) – project – map
*A2:* Boljkovci – Takovo 12 12.6km (2012 to 2015 --> August 2016) – project – map
*A2:* Takovo – Preljina 12 17.1km (2012 to 2015 --> August 2016) – project – map


Upcoming openings (October/November 2014):

_*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to *Mid September 2014*) – ? – map_
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to *7th October 2014*) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to *7th October 2014*) – project – map
*Hungary M3:* Vaja/Mateszalka – Vasarosnameny 12 11.9km (May 2013 to *Early October 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to *29th October 2014*) - project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to *Late October 2014*) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to *Late October 2014*) – project – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to *31th October 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to *October 2014*) – project – map
*Pakistan E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to *October 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 2 3.2km (2012 to *October 2014*) – ? – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to *> October 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to *5th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to *10th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to *10th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to *10th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 12 6.0km (August 2010 to *15th November 2014*) – project – map
*Austria S10:* Freistadt-North – Freistadt-South 12 5.9km (Summer 2011 to *15th November 2014*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Cunta – Saliste 12 22.1km (2011 to *15th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E4:* Skönsmons – Myre 12 16km (2010 to *16th November 2014*) – project – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Dinteloord – Tholen 12 14km (2011 to *24th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E20:* Northern link Stockholm 12 4km (2007 to *30th November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 1 4.6km (Summer 2006 to *Late November 2014*) [direction Stade]- project – map
*Germany B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 12 5.4km (May 2003 to *Late November 2014*) - project – map
*Serbia A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to *Late November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B174:* Chemnitz-Südring – Chemnitz outskirt 2 1.3km (September 2012 to *November 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 2 5.4km (March 2010 to *November 2014*) – ? – map
*Norway E6:* Labbdalen – Korslund 12 17km (2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Langset – Minnesund 12 2km (2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland DW902:* Gliwice-Kujawska – Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica 12 3.2km (July 2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## Luki_SL

MichiH said:


> - Norway:
> *NEW E18:* Momarken – Melleby 12 7.7km (? to 1st October 2014) – ? – map (source)
> [/COLOR]


Construction of this section started ~ 04.2012 : http://www.nrk.no/ostfold/na-er-nye-e18-apnet-1.11961488


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 12 10.2km (January 2013 to 7th October 2014 --> 7th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 12 10.1km (June 2012 to 7th October 2014 --> 7th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW ?:* Mahovljani – Prnjavor 12 35.3km (October 2014 to October 2017) – project – map (source)

- Canada:
*QC-A35:* Saint Jean sur Richelieu-South – Saint Sebastien (QC133) 12 24.5km (2011 to Fall 2014 --> 8th October 2014) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW QC-A73:* South of Vallee-Jonction – Saint-Joseph-de-Beauce 2 4.2km (August 2012 to 8th October 2014) – ? – map (source)
*QC-A5:* Wakefield – Wakefield (QC-A105) 12 7.5km --> 6.5km (2010 to 2015 --> 10th October 2014) – project – map (source)

- France:
*NEW N249:* Montourneau – Bressuire-West 12 11km (April 2012 to 3th October 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Hungary:
*M3:* Vaja/Mateszalka – Vasarosnameny 12 11.9km (May 2013 to Early October 2014 --> 10th October 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- Norway:
*E18:* Momarken – Melleby 12 7.7km (? --> 2012 to 1st October 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Poland:
*A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to 31th October 2014 --> 30th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 12 6.0km (August 2010 to 15th November 2014 --> 30th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Lodz-North (A2) – Tuszyn 12 38.6km (March 2013 to >= 2016 --> August 2016) [contract canceled] – project – map (source; source)
*S8:* Rzgow – Lodz-South (A1) 12 4.7km (October 2011 to >= 2016 --> August 2016) [opening with A1] – project – map (source)


- Spain:
*A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 2 3.2km (2012 to October 2014 --> 10th October 2014) – ? – map (source; source)


Upcoming openings (October/November 2014):

_*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to *Mid September 2014*) – ? – map_
*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to *29th October 2014*) - project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to *Late October 2014*) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to *Late October 2014*) – project – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to *30th October 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to *October 2014*) – project – map
*Pakistan E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to *October 2014*) – ? – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to *> October 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to *5th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to *10th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to *10th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to *10th November 2014*) – project – map
*Austria S10:* Freistadt-North – Freistadt-South 12 5.9km (Summer 2011 to *15th November 2014*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Cunta – Saliste 12 22.1km (2011 to *15th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E4:* Skönsmons – Myre 12 16km (2010 to *16th November 2014*) – project – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Dinteloord – Tholen 12 14km (2011 to *24th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 12 6.0km (August 2010 to *30th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E20:* Northern link Stockholm 12 4km (2007 to *30th November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 1 4.6km (Summer 2006 to *Late November 2014*) [direction Stade]- project – map
*Germany B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 12 5.4km (May 2003 to *Late November 2014*) - project – map
*Serbia A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to *Late November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B174:* Chemnitz-Südring – Chemnitz outskirt 2 1.3km (September 2012 to *November 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 2 5.4km (March 2010 to *November 2014*) – ? – map
*Norway E6:* Labbdalen – Korslund 12 17km (2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Langset – Minnesund 12 2km (2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland DW902:* Gliwice-Kujawska – Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica 12 3.2km (July 2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## verreme

Some Spanish projects that are not yet on the list:

*B40*: Olesa de Montserrat – Viladecavalls 12 14.4km (2007 to _suspended_) – project – map
*B24*: Vallirana bypass 12 ? km (2005 to _suspended_) – project – map
*A27*: Valls-Montblanc 12 7.3 km (2008 to _suspended_) – project – map
*A1501*: Roquetas de Mar bypass 12 8 km (2011 to _suspended_) – ? – map
*A334*: Albox bypass 12 8,7 km (2007 to _March 2015_) – project – map
*A316*: Mancha Real Northern bypass 12 8,5 km (? to _2015_) – project - map
*A316*: Baeza bypass 2 8 km (? to _2015_) – project - map
*A316*: Baeza - Puente del Obispo 12 4.5 km (? to _2015_) – project - map
*A316*: Puente del Obispo North- Puente del Obispo South 12 5.8 km (? to _2015_) – project - map
*A316*: Puente del Obispo South - Torrequebradilla 2 6.7 km (? to _2015_) – project - map
*A44*: Calicasas - Albolote 12 4.8 km (2006 to _suspended_) – project - map
*A44*: Albolote - Santa Fe 12 5.6 km (2007 to _suspended_) – project - map
*A44*: Santa Fe - Las Gabias 12 8.7 km (2009 to _suspended_) – project - map
*GR43*: Pinos Puente - Atarfe 12 9.7 km (? to _suspended_) – project - map
*A8009*: Section II 12 2.5 km (? to _2015_) – project - map

I'll continue tomorrow, there are still a lot of missing motorways in Spain.


----------



## verreme

Continuation of yesterday's post:

*EX-A1*: Coria Este – Coria Oeste 12 5 km (2009 to _July 2015_) – project – map
*EL-20*: Elche Eastern Ringroad 12 1.5 km (2007 to _2015_) – project – map
*AG-55*: Carballo - Berdoias 12 42 km (2011 to _2015_) – ? – map
*AG-51*: A-52 - PILSAN 12 4.5 km (2011 to _suspended_) – ? – map
*AG-42*: Tui (AP-9) - Tomiño 12 4 km (2011 to _?_) – ? – map
*AC-14*: As Lonzas - A Zapateira 12 4.2 km (2011 to _suspended_) – project – map
*A-56*: San Martiño - Barrela North junction 12 9.2 km (2008 to _suspended_) – project – map

There are a few more missing (CV-50 Vilamarxant-Benaguasil and CM-41 to Borox), but information is too scarce to be accurate, and they are anyway suspended in a very early construction stage.


----------



## FMK94

- Russia:

_Edit:_ *M11*: Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 12 43.1 km (September 2011 to *23rd December 2014*) - source
_New:_ *R242*: Lobanovo – Koyanovo 21 6.8 km (Late 2012 to 2015) - project - project map - map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Germany:
*A33:* AS Halle-Künsebeck – AS Bielefeld-Center 12 7.9km (September 2009 to Summer 2017 --> Late 2017) - project – map (source)
*A33:* AS Borgholzhausen – AS Halle-Künsebeck --> AS Borgholzhausen – AS Halle 12 12.6km --> 8.6km (December 2012 to 2019) - project – map --> map (source)
*NEW A33:* AS Halle – Halle-Künsebeck 12 4.0km (December 2012 to 2018) - project – map (source)
*A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbachtalbrücke 2 3.6km (September 2013 to Mid September 2014 --> Late September 2014) – ? – map (source)
*B33:* Waldsiedlung – AS Reichenau 12 0.9km (June 2014 to Late 2016 --> Late 2017) – ? – map (source)

- The Netherlands: (source)
*NEW N62:* Hoogedijk (N61) – Terneuzen-South (Sluiskil Tunnel) 12 4.8km (November 2011 to 23rd May 2015) – project – map
*NEW N62:* Heinkenszand (A58) – 's-Heerenhoek (N254) 12 5.3km (August 2014 to 2016) – project – map

- Poland:
*NEW S7:* Jedrzejow-East – Moczydlo 12 19.9km (October 2014 to May 2017) – ? – map (source)
*S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to 10th November 2014 --> 29th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to 10th November 2014 --> 29th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 12 13.0km (December 2011 to Late October 2014 --> 15th October 2014) – project – map (source)

- Russia:
*NEW M5:* Bronnitsy-West (A107) – Starnikovo 12 12.1km (March 2013 to 15th October 2014) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW M7:* Kushnarenkovo-West – Kushnarenkovo-South 12 11km (? to 16th October 2014) – ? – map (source)
*M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 12 43.1km (September 2011 to Late 2014 --> 23rd December 2014) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW P242:* Lobanovo – Koyanovo 21 6.8km (Late 2012 to 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain: (source; source)
*NEW A334:* Albox – Arboleas 12 8.7km (2007 to March 2015) – project – map
*NEW EX-A1:* Coria-West – Coria-East 12 5km (2009 to July 2015) – project – map
*NEW A316:* west of Mancha Real – north of Mancha Real 12 8.5km (? to 2015) – project – map
*NEW A316:* Torrequebradilla – Puente del Obispo-South 12 6.7km (? to 2015) – project – map
*NEW A316:* Puente del Obispo-South - Puente del Obispo-North 12 5.8km (? to 2015) – project – map
*NEW A316:* Puente del Obispo-North – Baeza-West 12 4.5km (? to 2015) – project – map
*NEW A316:* Baeza-West – Ubeda-West 12 8km (? to 2015) – project – map
*NEW EL20:* Elche-Nou Altabix – Elche-El Travalo 12 1.5km (2007 to 2015) – project – map
*NEW AG55:* Carballo-South – Berdoias 12 42km (2011 to 2015) – ? – map
*NEW A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-North – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 12 3km (? to Late 2015) – project – map
*NEW AG42:* Tui-South (AP9) – Tomino 12 4km (2011 to ?) – ? – map
*NEW A27:* Montblanc-East – Valls-North 12 7.3km (2008 to _suspended_) – project – map
*NEW A44:* Calicasas – Albolote (A92) 12 4.8km (2006 to _suspended_) – project – map
*NEW A44:* Albolote (A92) – Santa Fe (A92G) 12 5.6km (2007 to _suspended_) – project – map
*NEW A44:* Santa Fe (A92G) – Las Gabias (A338) 12 8.7km (2009 to _suspended_) – project – map
*NEW A56:* A Barrela-North (Estivada) – As Lamas (OU901) 12 8.8km (2008 to _suspended_) – project – map
*NEW A1051:* El Parador de las Hortichuelas-South – Cortijos de Marin 12 8km (2011 to _suspended_) – ? – map
*NEW AC14:* As Lonzas – A Zapateira 12 4.2km (2011 to _suspended_) – project – map
*NEW AG51:* Salvatera de Mino (AG55) – PLISAN 12 4.5km (2011 to _suspended_) – ? – map
*NEW B24:* Vallirana-West – Vallirana-East 12 2km (2005 to _suspended_) – project – map
*NEW B40:* Olesa de Montserrat – Viladecavalls (C16) 12 6km (2007 to _suspended_) – project – map
*NEW GR43:* Pinos Puente – Atarfe (A44) 12 9.7km (? to _suspended_) – project – map

- Sweden: (source)
*E22:* Listerlandet – Mörrum-West --> Listerlandet – Pukavik 12 15km --> 11km (December 2011 to December 2014 --> 3rd December 2014) – project – map --> map
*NEW E22:* Pukavik – Mörrum-West 12 4km (December 2011 to 16th October 2014) – project – map


Upcoming openings (October/November 2014):

*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to *29th October 2014*) - project – map
*Poland S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to *29th October 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to *29th October 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 12 11.8km (May 2007 to *Late October 2014*) [discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to *30th October 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to *October 2014*) – project – map
*Pakistan E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to *October 2014*) – ? – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to *> October 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to *5th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to *10th November 2014*) – project – map
*Austria S10:* Freistadt-North – Freistadt-South 12 5.9km (Summer 2011 to *15th November 2014*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Cunta – Saliste 12 22.1km (2011 to *15th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E4:* Skönsmons – Myre 12 16km (2010 to *16th November 2014*) – project – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Dinteloord – Tholen 12 14km (2011 to *24th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 12 6.0km (August 2010 to *30th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E20:* Northern link Stockholm 12 4km (2007 to *30th November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 1 4.6km (Summer 2006 to *Late November 2014*) [direction Stade]- project – map
*Germany B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 12 5.4km (May 2003 to *Late November 2014*) - project – map
*Serbia A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to *Late November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B174:* Chemnitz-Südring – Chemnitz outskirt 2 1.3km (September 2012 to *November 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 2 5.4km (March 2010 to *November 2014*) – ? – map
*Norway E6:* Labbdalen – Korslund 12 17km (2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Langset – Minnesund 12 2km (2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland DW902:* Gliwice-Kujawska – Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica 12 3.2km (July 2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to *November 2014*) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

verreme said:


> Some Spanish projects that are not yet on the list:


Thank you very much .

I've modified some details and added all projects to the list. Maybe you can check it.

- A316 Torrequebradilla – Puente del Obispo-South is not only adding a 2nd carriageway. The existing one is not yet grade-separated.
- A56 length is 8.8km according to the press release (not 9.2km).
- A1051 is the name on OSM. I guess A1501 is a typo, isn't it?
- B40 has a length of about 6km, not 14.4km.

What's about the TF-1, it's also motorway-like, isn't it? I'd like to add both sections (also the one which has been opened in 2014). Do you have all required data?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Wow,so many kilometars of motorways are suspended in Spain.


----------



## verreme

MichiH said:


> Thank you very much .
> 
> I've modified some details and added all projects to the list. Maybe you can check it.
> 
> - A316 Torrequebradilla – Puente del Obispo-South is not only adding a 2nd carriageway. The existing one is not yet grade-separated.
> - A56 length is 8.8km according to the press release (not 9.2km).
> - A1051 is the name on OSM. I guess A1501 is a typo, isn't it?
> - B40 has a length of about 6km, not 14.4km.
> 
> What's about the TF-1, it's also motorway-like, isn't it? I'd like to add both sections (also the one which has been opened in 2014). Do you have all required data?


Thanks for the corrections. You are right:

- A-316 is indeed more than building the second carriageway -the existing road is not grade-separated. However, it was unclear to me if the "2" standed for adding a second carriageway to an already grade-separated road or an existing alignment (not necessarily grade-separated). It's clear now 
- As for A-56, I might have mistakenly taken the length for the preliminary study. I recall seeing that 8.8 km figure somewhere else so I guess you're right.
- A-1051: it's a typo. The stretch that's already operational is indeed signed as A-1051 (street view).
- B-40: I don't remember where I took the length from, but it's clearly 6 kilometers -14.4 looks more likely to be the length of the whole road from Abrera to Terrassa.

The U/C stretch of TF-1 is a single-carriageway road, and I don't know if there are any plans to build a second carriageway. There's a picture of it here. The press release from the opening of the Icod de los Vinos - El Tanque stretch states this is a "carretera" (road), and later it says "vía rápida", which likely means this is a single-carriageway, grade-separated road restricted to motor vehicles. I don't know if this kind of roads are meant to be included on the list -in that case, there are quite a lot of them U/C in Spain, especially in Galicia.


----------



## mcarling

verreme said:


> The U/C stretch of TF-1 is a single-carriageway road, and I don't know if there are any plans to build a second carriageway. There's a picture of it here. The press release from the opening of the Icod de los Vinos - El Tanque stretch states this is a "carretera" (road), and later it says "vía rápida", which likely means this is a single-carriageway, grade-separated road restricted to motor vehicles.


The under construction section of the TF-1 appears (from my attempts to measure it on Google Earth) to be either 15m or 15.5m across the asphalt. That suggests two lanes in each direction, possibly with a concrete separation barrier.


----------



## verreme

mcarling said:


> The under construction section of the TF-1 appears (from my attempts to measure it on Google Earth) to be either 15m or 15.5m across the asphalt. That suggests two lanes in each direction, possibly with a concrete separation barrier.


It's a single-carriageway expressway. You can clearly see it in this leaflet from Canary Islands regional government. In this news article you can see a picture of the road. Plus, that and this one say clearly that it's a single-carriageway road:



> La nueva carretera ha supuesto una inversión de 123,2 millones, y cuenta con una calzada bidireccional, un enlace, tres intersecciones giratorias, tres puentes, 14 falsos túneles y un túnel de más de 1.200 metros cuadrados(...)


15 meters is good for a road that's mostly 2+1, with 3.5-meter lanes and shoulders. Which is the cross-section of this road.


----------



## MichiH

verreme said:


> However, it was unclear to me if the "2" standed for adding a second carriageway to an already grade-separated road or an existing alignment (not necessarily grade-separated). It's clear now


It should but it's even not consistent in my list.... I should check my list eventually....



verreme said:


> I don't know if this kind of roads are meant to be included on the list -in that case, there are quite a lot of them U/C in Spain, especially in Galicia.


No, only if it's (officially) planned to build a 2nd carriageway some day.


----------



## AbstractEntity

Would a RIRO (right in right out) freeway technically meet the official "motorway" designation here? (ie Highway 11 in Ontario north of barrie)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Acording to this article:http://www.beobuild.rs/read.php/701.html
A1 section Dobanovci-Ostruznica is maybe going to be opened in December.


----------



## MichiH

Autobahn-mann said:


> Why?





ChrisZwolle said:


> He means the '12' or '1' or '2' notation.
> Perhaps it could include [first carriageway] or [second carriageway] only when it is different from the regular motorway construction.


Correct .



Autobahn-mann said:


> But hey, it's MichiH's show


It's not a show......... hno:

Everyone can make a proposal to improve the list, everyone can provide a list of any country,.... I can't keep the list up-to-date without help!



AbstractEntity said:


> Would a RIRO (right in right out) freeway technically meet the official "motorway" designation here? (ie Highway 11 in Ontario north of barrie)


Hmmm.... https://www.google.com/maps/@44.451...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sEFB-tRy1gO1e6pv_yxF3cQ!2e0



> The pre-conditions to be added to the list are, that the future road:
> - must feature *2 carriageways with each 2 lanes*
> - must be *grade-separated*
> - should be *access-controlled*
> It doesn't matter if the future road will feature hard shoulders.
> A median is not mandatory but there must be a fixed barrier between the carriageways, for instance guard railing.


==> Yes! There is no common motorway standard all over the world. There are always little exceptions. It is an important transit route. I'd like to add 'important' projects too, for instance the Trans-Canada-Highway upgrade in BC.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

The Canada section could use some expanding if you allow low traffic at grade intersections.

The 4 laning through BC often doesn't have even have 2 carriageways, I honestly wouldn't count it. Its the dual carriageway roads with low traffic at grade intersections that may count.. (for example Highway 11/17 east of Thunder Bay)


----------



## MichiH

Innsertnamehere said:


> The Canada section could use some expanding if you allow low traffic at grade intersections.
> 
> The 4 laning through BC often doesn't have even have 2 carriageways, I honestly wouldn't count it. Its the dual carriageway roads with low traffic at grade intersections that may count.. (for example Highway 11/17 east of Thunder Bay)


No, without at-grade median crossing. What AbstractEntity called RIRO (right in right out) is ok. The latter is adequate to be put on the list.


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> *SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to October 2014) – project – map


Tomorrow 5 November the inauguration of Nova Siri Scalo bypass.

http://www.ilmetapontino.it/rubrich...nico-su-inaugurazione-variante-nova-siri.html (Italian)


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> *A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 12 9.4km (2010 to Late 2014) – project – map
> *A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 12 11.6km (2010 to Late 2014) – project – map
> *A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to >= 2014) – project – map


These three motorways should open in January 2015.
http://www.laprovinciadivarese.it/stories/Economia/tangenziale-aperta-a-gennaio-2015_1087186_11/
http://www.corrierecomo.it/index.ph...tura-a-gennaio&catid=257:reportage&Itemid=131
(Italian)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.gddkia.gov.pl/pl/a/16962/Umowa-na-budowe-obwodnicy-Inowroclawia-PODPISANA

This project could be included. It's a 19 km controlled-access 'class GP' 2x2 expressway around Inowrocław. The contract was signed today. As it is a design-build contract, it may take some time before actual construction begins. The deadline is 27 months plus 2 x 3 winter months (so basically summer 2017).


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks. I guess the works will begin in spring 2015!?


----------



## Kemo

Don't know. I'll keep an eye on this 

*DK15*: Latkowo - Markowice 12 18.9km (? to November 2017) – ? – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Albania:
*A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta 12 ~17km (April 2011 to December 2014 --> March 2015) – ? – map (source)
*SH4:* Kavaje – Rrogozhine 12 ~20km (2010 to Late 2014 --> August 2014) – ? – map (source)
*A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 12 22km (2013 to ? --> June 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Bulgaria:
*A3:* Sandanski – Kulata 12 15.0km (April 2012 to Early 2015 --> >= 2015) [contract canceled] – project – map (source; source; source)

- Canada: (source)
*QC-A85:* Degelis – New Brunswick border --> QC/NB border 12 8.5km (2012 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*NEW NB-2:* QC/NB border – north of Saint-Jacques 2 2.8km (2010 to 5th November 2014) – ? – map

- Czech Republic: (source)
*NEW I44:* Zvole – Vlachov 12 2.9km (April 2009 to 31th July 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW I35:* Lesna – Priluky 12 1.7km (November 2009 to 8th September 2014) – project – map
*NEW I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 12 6.7km (November 2012 to May 2015) – project – map
*NEW I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 12 9.8km (January 2009 to August 2015) – project – map
*R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 12 4.1km (May 2010 to 2015 --> October 2015) – project --> project – map --> map
*NEW I35:* Priluky – Mstenovice 2 0.7km (November 2009 to October 2016) – project – map
*D8:* Rehlovice – Bilinka 12 12.4km (November 2007 to 2016) – project --> project – map
*D11:* Praskacka – Hradek Kralove 12 ~4km (July 2014 to August 2017) – project --> project – map
*NEW I11:* Nebory – Oldrichovice 12 4.9km (August 2014 to September 2017) – project – map
*NEW I11:* Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 12 6.2km (August 2014 to February 2018) – project – map

- France:
*NEW A9:* Saint-Jean-de-Vedas – Saint Aunes 12 ~12km (October 2014 to Late 2017) [discontinuation: ~12km] – project – map (source)
*NEW N7:* Moiry – Maison-Rouge 12 3.5km (? to 30th October 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Germany:
*A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 1 11.8km (May 2007 to 30th October 2014 --> 30th October 2014) [direction Erfurt]- project – map (source; source)
*A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 12 5.7km (November 2011 to 29th October 2014 --> 29th October 2014) - project – map (source)
*A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 2 4.6km (Summer 2006 to Late 2020 --> Summer 2015) [direction Hamburg]- project – map (source)

- Greece:
*A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 12 46km (? to December 2014 --> 2015) – project – map (source)

- Italy:
*A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to >= 2014 --> January 2015) – project – map (source)
*A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 12 9.4km (2010 to Late 2014 --> January 2015) – project – map (source)
*A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 12 11.6km (2010 to Late 2014 --> January 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 12 5km (September 2011 to October 2014 --> 5th November 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- Poland:
*S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 12 19.0km (January 2012 to 29th October 2014 --> 29th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 12 19.6km (January 2012 to 29th October 2014 --> 29th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 12 34.8km (July 2010 to 30th October 2014 --> 30th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 12 9.6km (December 2011 to 31th October 2014 --> 31th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*DW902:* Gliwice-Kujawska – Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica 12 3.2km (July 2012 to November 2014 --> 5th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 12 6.0km (August 2010 to 30th November 2014 --> 6th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to 10th November 2014 --> 7th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 12 33.6km (January 2012 to March 2015 --> < March 2015) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Paszkow – Opacz (S2) 12 11.5km (March 2014 to December 2015 --> June 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW S19:* Lublin-Weglin – Lublin-Slawinek (S17) 12 10.8km (November 2014 to November 2016) – ? – map (source)
*NEW S7:* Milomlyn-North – Milomlyn-South 2 2.6km (November 2014 to April 2017) – ? – map (source)
*NEW S7:* Milomlyn-South – Ostroda-North 12 6.9km (November 2014 to April 2017) – ? – map (source)

- Russia:
*NEW A229:* Zaozerye – Kurgan 12 17km (? to 8th November 2014) – ? – map (source)
*NEW M5:* Travniki – west of Timiryazevskiy 12 11km (Summer 2012 to 2015) – ? – map (source)
*NEW M4:* Voronezh – Rogachevka 12 29km (April 2014 to 2016) – ? – map (source)
*NEW M7:* Vyazovka – Sheloksha 12 14.7km (2008/09 to 2016) – ? – map (source; source)

- Serbia:
*A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 2 ~10km (May 2014 to ? --> >= December 2014) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12 12.7km (October 2011 to > October 2014 --> May 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain: (source)
*A7:* El Puntalon – Carchuna --> El Puntalon (GR16) – Carchuna 12 6.1km (? to 29th March 2014) – ? – map
*NEW GR16:* Port of Motril – El Puntalon (A7) 12 2km (? to 29th March 2014) – ? – map
*A7:* Taramay – Lobres --> Taramay – Guadalfeo 12 10km --> 10.1km (? to 26th June 2014) – ? – map
*A7:* La Gorgoracha (A44) – El Puntalon 12 6.5km (? to 2015 --> April 2015) – ? – map
*A7:* Carchuna – Castell de Ferro 12 10.1km (? to 2015 --> September 2015) – ? – map


_Upcoming openings:

The list will be updated soon..._


----------



## Kemo

project website for S7: Krakow-Igolomska – Krakow-Rybitwy
(It may not work yet, but this is the address)
http://s7botewaigolomska.pl/

___
S61: Suwalki-South – Raczki
actually this was opened few minutes before midnight, so 6th November 2014 

___
S8: Sieradz-South – Lask
Possible opening date: 28th November 2014


----------



## MichiH

patakcze said:


> I guess this is what the czech list should look like:


I've modified it a little bit .



patakcze said:


> *R7:* I/C Vysocany – I/C Drouzkovice 12 9.4km (July 2010 to December 2013) – project – map
> *R7:* I/C Drouzkovice – I/C Nove Sporice 12 6.4km (June 2010 to December 2013) – project – map


The list begins on 1st January 2014.



patakcze said:


> *I/44:* Vlachov – Rajec 12 2.9km (April 2009 to June 2014) – project – map


31th July 2014 according to the project info and according to your post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116165587&postcount=2677 .



patakcze said:


> *R35:* Opatovice, completion of a flyover 12 1.1km (June 2010 to December 2015) – project – map


The u/c section cannot go in service after completion and will not extend the network.


patakcze said:


> *R49:* Hulin – Frystak 12 16.4km (September 2008 to August 2017) – project – map





Surel said:


> They "paused" it in autumn 2010 because of the finances, although there was not really much to be paused *just few demolitions happened*.


Preliminary works have been done only.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Croatia: (source)
*D2:* Osijek (A5) – Osijek (Z4091) --> Osijek (A5) – Osijek (Z4085) 2 12.1km --> 7.5km (September 2011 to Late 2014 --> Mid November 2014) – ? – map --> map
*NEW D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 2 4.6km (September 2011 to Late 2014) – ? – map
*A5:* Sredanci (A3) – Zoljani 12 3.5km (September 2011 to 2014 --> Late 2014) – ? – map

- Italy: (source; source; source)
*A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Badia Polesine (SS434) 12 25km (September 2005 to Late 2014 --> Late December 2014) – project – map
*SS77:* Colfiorito – Bavareto 12 9km (November 2009 to December 2014 --> Late December 2014) – project – map
*SS318:* Valfabbrica – Pianello 12 8.5km (2009 to 2014 --> >= 2014) – project – map
*SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 12 3.5km (September 2011 to December 2014 --> Mid 2015) – project – map
*SS318:* Casacastalda – Valfabbrica 12 6.8km (< 2007 to 2017 --> August 2015) – project – map
*SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 2 5.4km (March 2010 to November 2014 --> 2015) – ? – map

- Norway: (source)
*E6:* Labbdalen – Korslund 12 17km (2012 to November 2014 --> 13th December 2014) – project – map
*E6:* Langset – Minnesund 12 2km (2012 to November 2014 --> 13th December 2014) – project – map
*E16:* Slomarka – Kongsvinger 12 16.5km (2011 to Fall 2014 --> 27th November 2014) – project – map

- Pakistan: (source)
*M4:* Faisalabad – Multan --> Faisalabad – Gojra 12 241km --> 58km (August 2009 to 2015 --> Mid December 2014) – ? – map --> map
*NEW M4:* Khanewl – Multan 12 54km (August 2009 to Mid 2015) – ? – map

- Poland: (source)
*S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 12 13.0km (December 2012 to 7th November 2014 --> 6th November 2014) – project – map
*S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 12 33.6km (January 2012 to < March 2015 --> 28th November 2014) – project – map
*S7:* Krakow-Igolomska – Krakow-Rybitwy 12 4.5km (August 2014 to July 2017) – ? --> project – map

- Slovakia: (source)
*R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to >= November 2014 --> >= December 2014) – project – map

- Spain: (source)
*A15:* Radona – Medinaceli (A2) --> Radona – Huertas de Sincona 12 12.1km --> ~10km (? to 2014 --> Late 2014) – ? – map --> map
*NEW A15:* Huertas de Sincona – Medinaceli (A2) 12 ~2km (? to 2015) – ? – map


_Upcoming openings:

The list will be updated soon..._


----------



## Verso

Why do you still have roads in the first post that are already open, e.g. the Italian A35?


----------



## MichiH

^^ The list is not about the future only .



MichiH said:


> The subsequent definition describes the pre-conditions which must be fulfilled to add new projects:
> 
> New motorways and expressways are projects which are currently under construction or have been opened since 1st January 2014.


----------



## MichiH

Upcoming openings (November/December 2014):

_*Pakistan E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to *October 2014*) – ? – map_

*Austria S10:* Freistadt-North – Freistadt-South 12 5.9km (Summer 2011 to *15th November 2014*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Cunta – Saliste 12 22.1km (2011 to *15th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E4:* Skönsmons – Myre 12 16km (2010 to *16th November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 2 11.8km (May 2007 to *18th November 2014*) [direction Dresden; discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Dinteloord – Tholen 12 14km (2011 to *24th November 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E16:* Slomarka – Kongsvinger 12 16.5km (2011 to *27th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 12 33.6km (January 2012 to *28th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E20:* Northern link Stockholm 12 4km (2007 to *30th November 2014*) – project – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (A5) – Osijek (Z4085) 2 7.5km (September 2011 to *Mid November 2014*) – ? – map
*Germany A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 1 4.6km (Summer 2006 to *Late November 2014*) [direction Stade]- project – map
*Germany B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 12 5.4km (May 2003 to *Late November 2014*) - project – map
*Serbia A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to *Late November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B174:* Chemnitz-Südring – Chemnitz outskirt 2 1.3km (September 2012 to *November 2014*) – ? – map

*Denmark PR15:* Harup – Lasby 12 11.7km (2010 to *1st December 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E22:* Listerlandet – Pukavik 12 11km (December 2011 to *3rd December 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Labbdalen – Korslund 12 17km (2012 to *13th December 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Langset – Minnesund 12 2km (2012 to *13th December 2014*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Marssum (A31) – Leeumwarden-South (A32) 12 8km (Late 2010 to *18th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Sweden E4:* Sundsvall-Gärdedalen – Skönsmons 12 3km (2010 to *18th December 2014*) – project – map
*Russia M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 12 43.1km (September 2011 to *23rd December 2014*) – project – map
*Pakistan M4:* Faisalabad – Gojra 12 58km (August 2009 to *Mid December 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Badia Polesine (SS434) 12 25km (September 2005 to *Late December 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Colfiorito – Bavareto 12 9km (November 2009 to *Late December 2014*) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina ?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 12 3.5km (October 2010 to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B2:* AS Roth-Otto-Lilienthal-Kaserne – south of Untersteinbach 12 3.3km (October 2012 to *December 2014*) - project – map
*Greece A7:* Thouria – Kalamata-East 12 11km (? to *December 2014*) – ? – map
*Greece A27:* Niki – Florina 12 14.5km (2011 to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Greece A25:* Kato Christos – Strymoniko 12 ~21km (? to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Greece A25:* Neo Petritsi – Kamaroto 12 ~10km (? to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Greece A52:* Loutraki – Ambraktia (A5) 12 13km (2009 to *December 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 12 8km (? to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Pakistan M8:* Khuzdar – Ratodero 1 243km (October 2004 to *December 2014*) – ? – map
*Poland S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A7:* Castillo de Banos – Albunol 12 14.8km (? to *December 2014*) – ? – map

*Croatia D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Ozrna) 2 1.5km (? to *Fall 2014*) – ? – map
*Germany A524:* AS Duisburg-Huckingen – west of AK Duisburg-South 21 1.5km (February 2010 to *Fall 2014*) – ? – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 2 4.6km (September 2011 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Croatia A5:* Sredanci (A3) – Zoljani 12 3.5km (September 2011 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Canada ON-401:* Windsor-Ojibway – Windsor-Howard Avenue 12 11km (August 2011 to *Late 2014*) – project – map
*Russia M11:* Bologoye – Torzhok 12 66km (Early 2012 to *Late 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A15:* Radona – Huertas de Sincona 12 ~10km (? to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A2:* Sils – Caldes de Malavella 12 6.7km (2009 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A8:* La Franca – Unquera 12 4.5km (? to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Serbia M24:* Badnjevac – Gradac 12 3.0km (Late 2011 to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A33:* La Font de la Figuera (A35) – Caudete (A31) 12 12.5km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 2 10km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Benissa-North – Benissa-South 12 4km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain M509:* Villanueva del Pardillo – Majadahonda (M50) 12 5.1km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 2 ~10km (May 2014 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Janovce – Levoca 12 9.0km (June 2011 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 12 16.5km (December 2011 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to *>= 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy SS318:* Valfabbrica – Pianello 12 8.5km (2009 to *>= 2014*) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## fpga123

*Pakistan*

*E2: Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km*
- Section 1 - N-5 to Charsadda Road 7.6km - completed in September.
- Section 2 - Charsadda Road to Warsak Road 11.6km - work starts December 2014.
- Section 3a - Warsak Road to Nasir Bagh Road 5.5km - suspended due to land issues.
- Section 3b - Nasir Bagh Road to N-5 7.5km - contractor qualification underway.

*E-35: Mingora-M-1 12 110km (November 2014 - ?) *
- Section 1 - M-1 to Jari Kas 40km - construction started.
- Section 2 - Jari Kas to Sarai Saleh 19km - construction started.
- Section 3 - Sarai Saleh to Havelian 9km - land acquisition in progress.
- Section 4-6 - planned

*M4: Khanewl – Multan 12 54km* 
- Scheduled date of completion September 2015.

*M8: Khuzdar – Ratodero 1 243km *
- New scheduled completion in December 2015.

*M8: Gwadar – Hoshab 1 193km*
- Construction resumed, completion in April 2015.


----------



## MichiH

fpga123 said:


> *E2: Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km*


It's not motorway-like! It contains at-grade crossroads: https://maps.google.de/maps?ll=34.031976,71.606939&spn=0.001665,0.00327&t=k&z=19.



fpga123 said:


> *E-35: Mingora-M-1 12 110km (November 2014 - ?)*
> - Section 1 - M-1 to Jari Kas 40km - construction started.


*E35:* Hassan Abdal (M1) – Jharee Kas 12 40km (November 2014 to ?) – ? – map

Where is the interchange with M1, near Hassan Abdal? It's about 20km only....



fpga123 said:


> - Section 2 - Jari Kas to Sarai Saleh 19km - construction started.


*E35:* Jharee Kas – Sarai Saleh 12 19km (November 2014 to ?) – ? – map




fpga123 said:


> - Section 3 - Sarai Saleh to Havelian 9km - land acquisition in progress.


Please keep me up-to-date when the works will begin.



fpga123 said:


> *M8: Khuzdar – Ratodero 1 243km*
> *M8: Gwadar – Hoshab 1 193km*


Nevertheless, I will remove it from the list because it seems to be not motorway-like. Sorry!


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Algeria:
*NEW ?:* Batna – Khenchela 12 102km (November 2014 to ?) – ? – map (source)

- Austria:
*S10:* Freistadt-North – Freistadt-South 12 5.9km (Summer 2011 to 15th November 2014 --> 16th November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*NEW A1:* Klopce – Drivusa 12 2.5km (October 2014 to April 2017) – project – map (source)
*?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 12 3.5km (October 2010 to December 2014 --> May 2015) – project – map (source)

- Greece: (source)
*A7:* Thouria – Kalamata-East 12 11km (? to December 2014 --> 2015) – ? – map
*A25:* Kato Christos – Strymoniko 12 ~21km (? to December 2014 --> 2015) – project – map
*A25:* Neo Petritsi – Kamaroto 12 ~10km (? to December 2014 --> 2015) – project – map
*A27:* Niki – Florina 12 14.5km (2011 to December 2014 --> 2015) – project – map
*A52:* Loutraki – Ambraktia (A5) 12 13km (2009 to December 2014 --> 2015) – ? – map
*A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 12 46km (? to 2015 --> March 2015) – project – map
*A52:* Aktio – Loutraki 12 35km (2009 to July 2015 --> 2016) – ? – map

- Pakistan:
*M4:* Faisalabad – Gojra 12 58km (August 2009 to Mid December 2014 --> 15th December 2014) – ? – map (source)
*M4:* Khanewl – Multan 12 54km (August 2009 to Mid 2015 --> September 2015) – ? – map (source)
*DEL E2:* Peshawar Northern Bypass 12 32km (February 2010 to October 2014) – ? – map (source)
*DEL M8:* Khuzdar – Ratodero 1 243km (October 2004 to December 2014) – ? – map (source)
*DEL M8:* Gwadar – Hoshab 1 193km (September 2004 to _suspended_) – ? – map (source)

- Portugal: (source; source)
*A26-1:* Sao Torpes (A26) – Santo Andre 12 10.8km (September 2010 to > 2014 --> _suspended_) – ? – map
*A26:* Santo Andre – Roncao 1 15.8km (September 2010 to > 2016 --> _suspended_) – ? – map
*A26:* Roncao – Santa Margarida do Sado 1 ~ 30km (September 2010 to > 2016 --> _suspended_) – ? – map

- Romania:
*A1:* Cunta – Saliste 12 22.1km (2011 to 15th November 2014 --> 14th November 2014) – project – map (source; source)
*A1:* Nadlac – Pecica 12 22.2km (October 2011 to Mid 2015 --> June 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 12 16.7km (October 2011 to >= 2015 --> June 2015) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 12 35.6km (2011 to Late 2015 --> July 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A1:* Dumbrava – Cosevita 12 28.6km (2013 to Late 2015 --> May 2016) – project – map (source)
*A1:* Cosevita – Ilia 12 21.1km (2013 to Late 2015 --> May 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A1:* Ilia – Soimus 12 22.1km (2013 to Late 2015 --> May 2016) – ? – map (source)


Upcoming openings (November/December 2014):

*Sweden E4:* Skönsmons – Myre 12 16km (2010 to *16th November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 2 11.8km (May 2007 to *18th November 2014*) [direction Dresden; discontinuation: 12.6km] - project – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Dinteloord – Tholen 12 14km (2011 to *24th November 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E16:* Slomarka – Kongsvinger 12 16.5km (2011 to *27th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 12 33.6km (January 2012 to *28th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E20:* Northern link Stockholm 12 4km (2007 to *30th November 2014*) – project – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (A5) – Osijek (Z4085) 2 7.5km (September 2011 to *Mid November 2014*) – ? – map
*Germany A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 1 4.6km (Summer 2006 to *Late November 2014*) [direction Stade]- project – map
*Germany B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 12 5.4km (May 2003 to *Late November 2014*) - project – map
*Serbia A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to *Late November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B174:* Chemnitz-Südring – Chemnitz outskirt 2 1.3km (September 2012 to *November 2014*) – ? – map

*Denmark PR15:* Harup – Lasby 12 11.7km (2010 to *1st December 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E22:* Listerlandet – Pukavik 12 11km (December 2011 to *3rd December 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Labbdalen – Korslund 12 17km (2012 to *13th December 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Langset – Minnesund 12 2km (2012 to *13th December 2014*) – project – map
*Pakistan M4:* Faisalabad – Gojra 12 58km (August 2009 to *15th December 2014*) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Marssum (A31) – Leeumwarden-South (A32) 12 8km (Late 2010 to *18th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Sweden E4:* Sundsvall-Gärdedalen – Skönsmons 12 3km (2010 to *18th December 2014*) – project – map
*Russia M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 12 43.1km (September 2011 to *23rd December 2014*) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Badia Polesine (SS434) 12 25km (September 2005 to *Late December 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Colfiorito – Bavareto 12 9km (November 2009 to *Late December 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B2:* AS Roth-Otto-Lilienthal-Kaserne – south of Untersteinbach 12 3.3km (October 2012 to *December 2014*) - project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 12 8km (? to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A7:* Castillo de Banos – Albunol 12 14.8km (? to *December 2014*) – ? – map

*Croatia D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Ozrna) 2 1.5km (? to *Fall 2014*) – ? – map
*Germany A524:* AS Duisburg-Huckingen – west of AK Duisburg-South 21 1.5km (February 2010 to *Fall 2014*) – ? – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 2 4.6km (September 2011 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Croatia A5:* Sredanci (A3) – Zoljani 12 3.5km (September 2011 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Canada ON-401:* Windsor-Ojibway – Windsor-Howard Avenue 12 11km (August 2011 to *Late 2014*) – project – map
*Russia M11:* Bologoye – Torzhok 12 66km (Early 2012 to *Late 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A15:* Radona – Huertas de Sincona 12 ~10km (? to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A2:* Sils – Caldes de Malavella 12 6.7km (2009 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A8:* La Franca – Unquera 12 4.5km (? to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Serbia M24:* Badnjevac – Gradac 12 3.0km (Late 2011 to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A33:* La Font de la Figuera (A35) – Caudete (A31) 12 12.5km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 2 10km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Benissa-North – Benissa-South 12 4km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain M509:* Villanueva del Pardillo – Majadahonda (M50) 12 5.1km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 2 ~10km (May 2014 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Janovce – Levoca 12 9.0km (June 2011 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 12 16.5km (December 2011 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to *>= 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy SS318:* Valfabbrica – Pianello 12 8.5km (2009 to *>= 2014*) – project – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## belerophon

*B174*

Hello,

the trunk road from Chemnitz southern link to Chemnitz outskirt opened in several steps. Last part of the 2x2 road shall open in 2014 depending to the weather. "Before Christmas"

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/50.8.../@50.8065371,12.9685818,16z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0

Source: http://www.freiepresse.de/LOKALES/C...rasse-noch-2014-vierspurig-artikel9048713.php

What openes in 2015 (June) is the renewed old road, which is made smaller and used only for the residing people. It is parallel to the new over some length.

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/50.8...4/@50.805258,12.9690068,16z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e0

Greetz belerophon.
Thank you MichiH


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> I guess I've passed the test


Yes 



> Do the sections really begin at interchanges (Marcinowo and Kroscina)


Here are maps of these sections:
http://www.gddkia.gov.pl/userfiles/...ej-s-5_3218//documents/orientacja_s5_ark1.pdf
http://www.gddkia.gov.pl/userfiles/...ej-s-5_3218//documents/orientacja_s5_ark2.pdf

Northern section: Korzeńsko - km ~124
Middle section: km ~124 - km ~137
Southern section: km ~137 - Wrocław

so as you can see the contract boundaries are not located at interchanges



> or is it possible that the entire section length will get in service?


Of course it is possible, but I would say that it is unlikely 
Too early to say.


----------



## MichiH

brick84 said:


> Hi _Kemo_.
> In your first there is an error.
> *Italy's projects:*
> SS 640 *Agrigento*-Caltanissetta, not Cannemaschi.


Thanks. I don't know why but I'd like to defend _Kemo_'s fault 

The 34km sub-section begins near _Agrigento_ and ends at the A19 _Caltanissetta_ interchange. But it's not just adding a 2nd carriageway, it's partial even a new alignment.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bulgaria:
*A3:* Dupnitsa – Blagoevgrad 12 37.0km (July 2013 to March 2015 --> October 2015) – project – map (source)

- Canada:
*ON-401:* Windsor-Ojibway – Windsor-Howard Avenue 12 11km (August 2011 to Late 2014 --> Summer 2015) – project – map (source)

- Croatia:
*D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Ozrna) 2 1.5km (? to Fall 2014 --> 14th December 2014) – ? – map (source)
*D2:* Osijek (A5) – Osijek (Z4085) 2 7.5km (September 2011 to Mid November 2014 --> 28th November 2014) – ? – map (source)
*D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 2 4.6km (September 2011 to Late 2014 --> Spring 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Finland: (source; source)
*Vt7:* Hamina-Lankamalmi – Hamina-East --> Hamina-Lankamalmi – Hamina-Husulan 12 15.7km --> 6km (Early 2012 to Early 2015 --> >= November 2014) – project – map --> map
*NEW Vt7:* Hamina-Husulan – Hamina-East 12 10km (Early 2012 to >= December 2014) – project – map

- Germany:
*A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 1 4.6km (Summer 2006 to Late November 2014 --> 28th November 2014) [direction Stade]- project – map (source)
*A44:* AS Heiligenhaus – AS Heiligenhaus-Hetterscheidt 12 4.9km (April 2010 to December 2016 --> 2017) - project – map (source)
*A524:* west of AK Duisburg-South – west of AS Duisburg-Rahm 21 1.0km --> 1.9km (February 2010 to Early July 2014) – ? – map --> map (source)
*DEL A524:* AS Duisburg-Huckingen – west of AK Duisburg-South 21 1.5km (February 2010 to Fall 2014) – ? – map (source)
*NEW B31:* Immenstaad – Friedrichshafen/Waggershausen 12 7.1km (November 2014 to Late 2020) – project – map (source)
*B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 12 5.4km (May 2003 to Late December 2014 --> 15th December 2014) - project – map (source)
*B174:* Chemnitz-Südring – Chemnitz outskirt 2 1.3km (September 2012 to Early 2015 --> Mid December 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Italy:
*A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 12 15km (February 2010 to 4th December 2014 --> Late January 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW SS16:* Maglie – Otranto 12 14.1km (June 2013 to ?) – ? – map (source)
*SS77:* Colfiorito – Bavareto 12 9km (November 2009 to Late December 2014 --> Early 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS640:* Cannemaschi – Caltanissetta (A19) 2 --> 12 34km (April 2012 to July 2016) – project – map (source)
*NEW SR8:* Talsano-North – Pulsano-East 12 11km (August 2014 to August 2016) – ? – map (source)

- The Netherlands:
*A4:* Dinteloord – Tholen 12 14km (2011 to 24th November 2014 --> 24th November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Norway:
*E6:* Skaberud – Labdalen 12 8km (2012 to 24th November 2014 --> 24th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*E6:* Langset – Minnesund 12 2km (2012 to 27th November 2014 --> 27th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*E16:* Slomarka – Kongsvinger 12 16.5km (2011 to 27th November 2014 --> 27th November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Pakistan: (source; source; source; source)
*NEW E2:* Bakhshi Pull-Charsadda Road – Budai Village (N5) 12 7.6km (February 2010 to September 2014) – ? – map
*NEW E35:* Hassan Abdal (M1) – Jharee Kas 12 40km (November 2014 to ?) – ? – map
*NEW E35:* Jharee Kas – Sarai Saleh 12 19km (November 2014 to ?) – ? – map
*NEW E2:* Garhi Ameer Khan-Warsak Road – Bakhshi Pull-Charsadda Road 12 11.6km (December 2014 to ?) – ? – map

- Poland:
*S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 12 33.6km (January 2012 to 28th November 2014 --> 29th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW S8:* Marki – Drewnica (S17) 12 2.6km (December 2014 to July 2017) – ? – map (source)
*NEW S5:* Kroscina – Marcinowo 12 13.8km (November 2014 to December 2017) – ? – map (source)
*NEW S5:* Marcinowo – Wroclaw-North (A8) 12 19.3km (November 2014 to December 2017) – ? – map (source)

- Russia:
*M11:* Bologoye – Torzhok --> Bologoye – Torzhok-North 12 66km (Early 2012 to Late 2014 --> 28th November 2014) – project – map --> map (source; source)

- Serbia:
*A1:* Batajnica i/c 2 2.6km (< 2006 to Summer 2015 --> 29th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to Late November 2014 --> 30th November 2014) – project – map (source)

- Sweden:
*E20:* Northern link Stockholm 12 4km (2007 to 30th November 2014 --> 30th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*E22:* Listerlandet – Pukavik 12 11km (December 2011 to 3rd December 2014 --> 25th November 2014) – project – map (source)

- United Kingdom:
*M8:* Baillieston – Newhouse 12 9.7km (2014 to 2017) – ? --> project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (November/December 2014):

*Serbia A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to *30th November 2014*) – project – map
*Finland Vt7:* Hamina-Lankamalmi – Hamina-Husulan 12 6km (Early 2012 to *>= November 2014*) – project – map

*Denmark PR15:* Harup – Lasby 12 11.7km (2010 to *1st December 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B2:* AS Roth-Otto-Lilienthal-Kaserne – south of Untersteinbach 12 3.3km (October 2012 to *5th December 2014*) - project – map
*Norway E6:* Labdalen – Korslund 12 9km (2012 to *<= 13th December 2014*) – project – map
*Croatia D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Ozrna) 2 1.5km (? to *14th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Germany B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 12 5.4km (May 2003 to *15th December 2014*) - project – map
*Pakistan M4:* Faisalabad – Gojra 12 58km (August 2009 to *15th December 2014*) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Marssum (A31) – Leeumwarden-South (A32) 12 8km (Late 2010 to *18th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Sweden E4:* Sundsvall-Gärdedalen – Skönsmons 12 3km (2010 to *18th December 2014*) – project – map
*Russia M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 12 43.1km (September 2011 to *23rd December 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B174:* Chemnitz-Südring – Chemnitz outskirt 2 1.3km (September 2012 to *Mid December 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Badia Polesine (SS434) 12 25km (September 2005 to *Late December 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 12 8km (? to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A7:* Castillo de Banos – Albunol 12 14.8km (? to *December 2014*) – ? – map

*Croatia A5:* Sredanci (A3) – Zoljani 12 3.5km (September 2011 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A15:* Radona – Huertas de Sincona 12 ~10km (? to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A2:* Sils – Caldes de Malavella 12 6.7km (2009 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A8:* La Franca – Unquera 12 4.5km (? to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A33:* La Font de la Figuera (A35) – Caudete (A31) 12 12.5km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 2 10km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Benissa-North – Benissa-South 12 4km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain M509:* Villanueva del Pardillo – Majadahonda (M50) 12 5.1km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Finland Vt7:* Hamina-Husulan – Hamina-East 12 10km (Early 2012 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Roditsa – Anthili (A3) 12 4km (2006 to *>= December 2014*) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 2 ~10km (May 2014 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to *>= 2014*) – ? – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

MichiH said:


> Upcoming openings (November/December 2014):
> 
> *Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Badia Polesine (SS434) 12 25km (September 2005 to *Late December 2014*) – project – map


From the newspaper of today: http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/stories/Home/970679_la_valdastico_si_allunga_verso_sud/

*Italy A31*: Agugliaro - Noventa Vicentina 12 5,5km (open in *May 2015*)
Noventa Vicentina - Santa Margherita d'Adige 12 8,5km (open in *January 2015*)
Santa Margherita d'Adige - Badia Polesine (SS 434) 12 18km (open *15 December 2014*)

Italian Wikipedia was also updated http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostrada_A31#Tabella_percorso


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

New information about A2 in Serbia.
Secton Lajkovac-Ub is going to be opened tomorrow.
This is the post i found:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119714896&postcount=2791


----------



## MichiH

^^ A joke?


----------



## belerophon

Hello,

B174 Chemnitz will be opened at Friday. Source:
http://www.chemnitz.de/chemnitz/de/aktuelles/presse/pressemitteilungen/2014/704.html
See 12.Dec (scroll down)


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> *S7:* Radom-South – Skarzysko-Kamienna-North 12 22.0km (July 2014 to April 2017) – ? – map


Project: http://www.s7radom-granica.pl/



> *S7:* Jedrzejow-East – Moczydlo 12 19.9km (October 2014 to May 2017) – ? – map


Project: http://www.jedrzejow.sturgis.pl/


----------



## Ices77

> *Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map




Monday, December 15 will be the official opening date according to NDS: http://ndsas.sk/aktuality-ziar-nad-hronom-dostane-novy-obchvat/44372s48769c


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

*A2 Srbia*

A2 section Ub-Lajkovac was officialy opened today.Bad thing is that this motorway is not going to be used until they make other sections,which is going to be in 2017.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is not an actual opening, traffic cannot use it until an adjoining section or temporary access road opens, which may be 2 years in the future.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

But it's completed 100%.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, but it doesn't count until traffic can use it. There is a section of Romanian A1 near Lugoj that is completed as well, but doesn't open until a next stretch of motorway gets completed.


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes, but it doesn't count until traffic can use it. There is a section of Romanian A1 near Lugoj that is completed as well, but doesn't open until a next stretch of motorway gets completed.


Same in Italy, part of A36 was completed months ago but it will open only in January 2015 because the junction with A9 was incomplete.


----------



## CNGL

It also happened with a section of A-21 in Spain, which wasn't open to traffic until an adjacent section was ready.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Austria:
*A9:* Tunnelkette Klaus 2 8km (September 2013 to 2019 --> Late 2018) – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria: (source)
*?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 12 3.0km (September 2012 to February 2015 --> March 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 12 34.2km (July 2011 to Spring 2015 --> June 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 12 31.4km (October 2011 to March 2015 --> July 2015) – project – map

- Croatia:
*D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Ozrna) 2 1.5km (? to 14th December 2014 --> 30th November 2014) – ? – map (source)

- Denmark:
*PR15:* Harup – Lasby 12 11.7km (2010 to 1st December 2014 --> 1st December 2014) – project – map (source)

- France:
*NEW N249:* Cholet (D160) – Cholet (A87) 2 3.3km (March 2011 to 4th December 2014) – ? – map (source)
*NEW D924:* West of Ecouche – Argentan-West (A88) 12 ~7km (2011 to 12th December 2014) – ? – map (source; source)

- Germany:
*A21:* Nettelsee – Stolpe --> north of AS Nettelsee – south of Nettelsee 21 6.0km --> 2km (February 2012 to Spring 2017 --> Late 2017) - project – map --> map (source)
*NEW A21:* south of Nettelsee – Stolpe 21 2km (February 2012 to 2nd December 2014) – project – map (source)
*B2:* AS Roth-Otto-Lilienthal-Kaserne – south of Untersteinbach 12 3.3km (October 2012 to 5th December 2014 --> 5th December 2014) - project – map (source)
*DEL B174:* Chemnitz-Südring – Chemnitz outskirt 2 1.3km (September 2012 to Mid December 2014 --> 12th December 2014) – ? – map (source; source)

- Hungary:
*M43:* Mako – Nagylak --> Mako - HU/RO border 12 23.1km (October 2012 to Mid 2015) – project – map (source)

- Italy: (source)
*A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Badia Polesine (SS434) --> Santa Margherita d'Adige – Badia Polesine (SS434) 12 25km --> 18km (September 2005 to Late December 2014 --> 15th December 2014) – project – map --> map
*NEW A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 12 7km (September 2005 to January 2015) – project – map
*A31:* Agugliaro – Noventa Vicentina 12 6km (September 2005 to Late 2015 --> May 2015) – project – map

- The Netherlands:
*NEW N31:* Midlum – south of Harlingen 12 3km (December 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map (source)

- Norway:
*E6:* Labdalen – Korslund 12 9km (2012 to <= 13th December 2014 --> 13th December 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- Poland:
*NEW S5:* Mielno – Gniezno-South 12 18.3km (December 2014 to July 2017) – ? – map (source)
*S7:* Radom-South – Skarzysko-Kamienna-North 12 22.0km (July 2014 to April 2017) – ? --> project – map (source)
*S7:* Jedrzejow-East – Moczydlo 12 19.9km (October 2014 to May 2017) – ? --> project – map (source)
*S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to December 2014 --> 19th December 2014) – project – map (source)

- Romania: (source; source; source)
*A1:* Nadlac – Pecica 12 22.2km --> 27km (October 2011 to June 2015 --> 18th December 2014) – ? – map
*A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 12 16.7km --> 10.5km (October 2011 to June 2015) – project – map
*NEW A1:* HU/RO border – Nadlac 12 1km (October 2011 to Mid 2015) – ? – map

- Russia:
*NEW M10:* Ogonki – Beloostrov 12 18km (December 2014 to May 2018) – ? – map (source; source)

- Serbia:
*A2:* Ub – Lajkovac 12 12.5km (Mid 2010 to 30th November 2014 --> 2017) --> [completed November 2014; to be opened with neighboring section] – project – map (source; source; source)

- Slovakia:
*R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to >= December 2014 --> 15th December 2014) – project – map (source; source)

- Spain:
*NEW B21:* L´Hospitalet (B10/C31) – Harbor Barcelona 12 3.5km (December 2014 to March 2018) – ? – map (source; source)


Upcoming openings (December 2014):

_*Finland Vt7:* Hamina-Lankamalmi – Hamina-Husulan 12 6km (Early 2012 to *>= November 2014*) – project – map_

*Germany B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 12 5.4km (May 2003 to *15th December 2014*) - project – map
*Italy A31:* Santa Margherita d'Adige – Badia Polesine (SS434) 12 18km (September 2005 to *15th December 2014*) – project – map
*Pakistan M4:* Faisalabad – Gojra 12 58km (August 2009 to *15th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – Lovca 1 5.8km (November 2012 to *15th December 2014*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Marssum (A31) – Leeumwarden-South (A32) 12 8km (Late 2010 to *18th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Romania A1:* Nadlac – Pecica 12 27km (October 2011 to *18th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Sweden E4:* Sundsvall-Gärdedalen – Skönsmons 12 3km (2010 to *18th December 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 12 5.3km (April 2013 to *19th December 2014*) – project – map
*Russia M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 12 43.1km (September 2011 to *23rd December 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 12 8km (? to *December 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A7:* Castillo de Banos – Albunol 12 14.8km (? to *December 2014*) – ? – map

*Croatia A5:* Sredanci (A3) – Zoljani 12 3.5km (September 2011 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A15:* Radona – Huertas de Sincona 12 ~10km (? to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A2:* Sils – Caldes de Malavella 12 6.7km (2009 to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A8:* La Franca – Unquera 12 4.5km (? to *Late 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A33:* La Font de la Figuera (A35) – Caudete (A31) 12 12.5km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 2 10km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Benissa-North – Benissa-South 12 4km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Spain M509:* Villanueva del Pardillo – Majadahonda (M50) 12 5.1km (? to *2014*) – ? – map
*Finland Vt7:* Hamina-Husulan – Hamina-East 12 10km (Early 2012 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Roditsa – Anthili (A3) 12 4km (2006 to *>= December 2014*) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 2 ~10km (May 2014 to *>= December 2014*) – project – map
*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 12 11.2km (April 2010 to *>= 2014*) – ? – map

Please correct if the data is outdated.


----------



## zezi

MichiH said:


> See first post: > click <.
> 
> 
> - Croatia:
> *D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Ozrna) 2 1.5km (? to 14th December 2014 --> 30th November 2014) – ? – map (source)
> 
> Please correct if the data is outdated.


Croatia D1 was opened today as planned :cheers:


----------



## MichiH

^^ On 14th December or on 30th November? :?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119601447&postcount=852


----------



## zezi

D1 in Croatia was opened on 14th December , not 30th of November. 
30th November works on newpart were finished, but then they had to configure older part from two way traffic to one way traffic. And final opening was 14th December


----------



## MichiH

*Happened 2014 openings (sorted by country)*

*Albania A3:* Mushqeta – Elbasan ~14km (April 2011 to 31st July 2014) – ? – map
*Albania SH4:* Kavaje – Rrogozhine ~20km (2010 to August 2014) – ? – map

*Algeria A1:* Boughalboune – El Harrouche 16km (2007 to 27th January 2014) – project – map
*Algeria A1:* El Harrouche – El Ghadir 7km (2007 to 10th April 2014) – project – map

*Austria S10:* Freistadt-North – Freistadt-South 5.9km (Summer 2011 to 16th November 2014) – project – map

*Belarus M6:* Dubraulyany – Plianty 8km (2011 to 2014) – ?– map

*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Josanica – Butila 5.7km (October 2007 to 26th June 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Butila – Vlakovo 3.9km (July 2013 to 26th June 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 6.5km (August 2010 to 25th August 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 9.1km (October 2010 to 17th September 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 10.2km (January 2013 to 7th October 2014) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 10.1km (June 2012 to 7th October 2014) – project – map

*Bulgaria A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 5.4km (November 2011 to 14th August 2014) – ? – map

*Canada QC-A85:* Cabano – Notre-Dame-du-Lac 6.0km (2012 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Canada QC-A85:* Degelis – QC/NB border 8.5km (2012 to 10th September 2014) – project – map
*Canada ON-404:* Keswick-Ravenshoe Road – Newmarket-Green Lane 12.7km (2010 to 17th September 2014) – ? – map
*Canada QC-A35:* Saint Jean sur Richelieu-South – Saint Sebastien (QC133) 24.5km (2011 to 8th October 2014) – project – map
*Canada QC-A73:* South of Vallee-Jonction – Saint-Joseph-de-Beauce 4.2km (August 2012 to 8th October 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Canada QC-A5:* Wakefield – Wakefield (QC-A105) 6.5km (2010 to 10th October 2014) – project – map
*Canada NB-2:* QC/NB border – north of Saint-Jacques 2.8km (2010 to 5th November 2014) – ? – map
*Canada QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Dunant – Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud ~ 3km (2012 to 21st November 2014) – project – map

*Croatia D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Klis Kosa) 3km (? to 23rd June 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (A5) – Osijek (Z4085) 7.5km (September 2011 to 28th November 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Croatia D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Ozrna) 1.5km (? to 30th November 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

*Czech Republic I44:* Zvole – Vlachov 2.9km (April 2009 to 31st July 2014) – project – map
*Czech Republic I35:* Lesna – Priluky 1.7km (November 2009 to 8th September 2014) – project – map

*Denmark PR18:* Brande-North – Brande-South 7km (2012 to 27th May 2014) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Denmark PR15:* Harup – Lasby 11.7km (2010 to 1st December 2014) – project – map

*Finland Vt7:* Pyhtää – Kotko-West 14km (November 2011 to 12th August 2014) – project – map
*Finland Vt7:* Loviisa – Ahvenkoski 15km (November 2011 to 1st September 2014) – project – map
*Finland Vt5:* Vuorela – Palvaranta 5km (October 2009 to September 2014) – project – map
*Finland Vt7:* Hamina-Lankamalmi – Hamina-East 15.7km (Early 2012 to 17th December 2014) – project – map

*France D222:* Tregueux-Le Creach – Tregueux-La Croix Gibat 2km (? to 27th January 2014) – project – map
*France A50:* Tunnel de Toulon 3.2km (September 2007 to 19th March 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*France N7:* Saint-Prix – Saint-Martin-Estreaux 9.5km (2007 to 19th March 2014) – ? – map
*France N249:* Montourneau – Bressuire-West 11km (April 2012 to 3rd October 2014) – ? – map
*France N88:* Albi-Le Lude – Albi-Stadium 1.5km (? to 15th October 2014) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*France N7:* Moiry – Maison-Rouge 3.5km (? to 30th October 2014) – ? – map
*France N249:* Cholet (D160) – Cholet (A87) 3.3km (March 2011 to 4th December 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*France D924:* West of Ecouche – Argentan-West (A88) ~7km (2011 to 12th December 2014) – ? – map

*Germany A30:* AS Bad Oeynhausen-North – AS Dehme 1.6km (September 2008 to 12th March 2014) – project – map
*Germany A524:* west of AK Duisburg-South – west of AS Duisburg-Rahm 1.9km (February 2010 to Early July 2014) – ? – map
*Germany A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-West – AS Hessisch Lichtenau-Center 2.2km (April 2008 to 24th July 2014) – project – map
*Germany B243:* AS Bad Lauterberg – AS Bad Sachsa 8.6km (October 2008 to 5th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A66:* AS Neuhof-South – AS Neuhof-North 3.7km (October 2005 to 13th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 12.9km (September 2008 to 17th September 2014) [direction Cologne] – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 12.9km (September 2008 to 20th September 2014) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12.8km] – project – map
*Germany A281:* AS Bremen-Seehausen – AS Bremen-Strom 4.1km (April 2009 to 29th September 2014) – project – map
*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbach viaduct 3.6km (September 2013 to Late September 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 5.7km (November 2011 to 29th October 2014) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 11.8km (May 2007 to 30th October 2014) [direction Erfurt] – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 11.8km (May 2007 to 18th November 2014) [direction Dresden; discontinuation: 12.6km] – project – map
*Germany A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 4.6km (Summer 2006 to 28th November 2014) [direction Stade] – project – map
*Germany A21:* south of Nettelsee – Stolpe 2km (February 2012 to 2nd December 2014) – project – map
*Germany B2:* AS Roth-Otto-Lilienthal-Kaserne – south of Untersteinbach 3.3km (October 2012 to 5th December 2014) – project – map
*Germany B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 5.4km (May 2003 to 15th December 2014) – project – map

*Hungary M86:* Szombathely – Vat 9.2km (September 2009 to 28th June 2014) – ? – map
*Hungary M3:* Vaja/Mateszalka – Vasarosnameny 11.9km (May 2013 to 10th October 2014) – project – map

*Italy SS727:* Forli (A14) – Forli-Zona Industriale 4.4km (June 2012 to 26th June 2014) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Albettone/Barbarano – Agugliaro 6.6km (September 2005 to 1st July 2014) – project – map
*Italy A35:* Melzo (A58) – Brescia 62km (Summer 2009 to 23rd July 2014) – project – map
*Italy A58:* Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) – Comazzo 7km (June 2012 to 23rd July 2014) – project – map
*Italy SP14 Milan:* Segrate – Vignate 6.7km (2010 to 23rd July 2014) – project – map
*Italy SP14 Milan:* Vignate – Liscate (A58) 5.2km (2010 to 23rd July 2014) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 5km (September 2011 to 5th November 2014) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Santa Margherita d'Adige – Badia Polesine (SS434) 18km (September 2005 to 15th December 2014) – project – map

*Latvia A12:* Ludza – Nirza 17.8km (2008 to 1st October 2014) [1st c/w] – project – map

*Morocco A4:* Khouribga – Beni Mellal 95km (April 2010 to 17th May 2014) – ? – map
*Morocco ?:* Casablanca-Route d'Azemmour – Casablanca-Lissafa (A5) 8km (? to 1st October 2014) – ? – map

*The Netherlands N33:* Assen (A28) – Gieten 14km (February 2013 to 12th May 2014) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*The Netherlands N33:* Gieten – Veendam-South 12km (February 2013 to 26th May 2014) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*The Netherlands N33:* Veendam-South – Zuitbroek (A7) 11km (February 2013 to 7th July 2014) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Leeumwarden-South (A32) – Leeumwarden-Drachtsterweg 2.5km (Late 2010 to 16th September 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Dinteloord – Tholen 14km (2011 to 24th November 2014) – project – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Marssum (A31) – Leeumwarden-South (A32) 8km (Late 2010 to 18th December 2014) – ? – map

*Norway E18:* Langaker – Gulli 24km (Fall 2010 to 4th July 2014) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Norway E18:* Momarken – Melleby 7.7km (2012 to 1st October 2014) – ? – map
*Norway E6:* Skaberud – Labdalen 8km (2012 to 24th November 2014) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Langset – Minnesund 2km (2012 to 27th November 2014) – project – map
*Norway E16:* Slomarka – Kongsvinger 16.5km (2011 to 27th November 2014) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Labdalen – Korslund 9km (2012 to 13th December 2014) – project – map

*Pakistan E2:* Bakhshi Pull-Charsadda Road – Budai Village (N5) 7.6km (February 2010 to September 2014) – ? – map

*Poland S8:* Roza (S14) – Rzgow 17.3km (October 2011 to 11th April 2014) – project – map
*Poland S14:* Dobron – Roza (S8) 3.3km (October 2011 to 11th April 2014) – project – map
*Poland A1:* Wloclawek-West – Kowal 21.0km (June 2010 to 30th April 2014) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Gorzow Wielkopolski-South − Skwierzyna-West 18.5km (July 2011 to 15th May 2014) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Skwierzyna-West − Miedzyrzecz-North 19.1km (July 2011 to 15th May 2014) – project – map
*Poland A1:* Swierklany – Mszana 7.2km (November 2007 to 23rd May 2014) – project – map
*Poland DK1:* Tychy-Wartoglowiec (DK86) – Tychy-Cielmice 6.4km (September 2011 to 1st August 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Lask – Roza (S14) 9.2km (October 2011 to 8th August 2014) – project – map
*Poland DW902:* Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica – Zabrze-Guido 2.7km (May 2012 to 8th August 2014) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 9.1km (June 2011 to 25th September 2014) – project – map
*Poland DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawin 5.8km (August 2012 to 25th September 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 13.0km (December 2011 to 15th October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 19.0km (January 2012 to 29th October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 19.6km (January 2012 to 29th October 2014) – project – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 34.8km (July 2010 to 30th October 2014) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 9.6km (December 2011 to 31st October 2014) – project – map
*Poland DW902:* Gliwice-Kujawska – Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica 3.2km (July 2012 to 5th November 2014) – project – map
*Poland S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 6.0km (August 2010 to 6th November 2014) – project – map
*Poland S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 13.0km (December 2012 to 6th November 2014) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 33.6km (January 2012 to 29th November 2014) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 5.3km (April 2013 to 19th December 2014) – project – map

*Portugal A13:* Coimbra – Almalagues 7km (April 2012 to 25th April 2014) – ? – map
*Portugal A16:* Brandoa (A36) – Pontinha 0.8km (January 2009 to 21st November 2014) – ? – map

*Romania A1:* Cunta – Saliste 22.1km (2011 to 14th November 2014) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Nadlac – Pecica 27km (October 2011 to 19th December 2014) – ? – map

*Russia A180:* Ust Luga Seaport – Kotelskiy-South 24km (? to 4th October 2014) – ? – map
*Russia M5:* Bronnitsy-West (A107) – Starnikovo 12.1km (March 2013 to 15th October 2014) – ? – map
*Russia M7:* Kushnarenkovo-West – Kushnarenkovo-South 11km (? to 16th October 2014) – ? – map
*Russia A229:* Zaozerye – Kurgan 17km (? to 8th November 2014) – ? – map
*Russia M11:* Bologoye – Torzhok-North 66km (Early 2012 to 28th November 2014) – project – map
*Russia M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 43.1km (September 2011 to 23rd December 2014) – project – map

*Serbia A1:* Batajnica i/c 2.6km (< 2006 to 29th November 2014) [2nd c/w] – project – map

*Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – north of Lovca 4.2km (November 2012 to 15th December 2014) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* north of Lovca – Lovca (R1) 1.6km (November 2012 to 15th December 2014) – project – map

*Spain A8:* Carreira – Mondonedo 16.8km (? to 3rd February 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A7:* El Puntalon (GR16) – Carchuna 6.1km (? to 29th March 2014) – ? – map
*Spain GR16:* Port of Motril – El Puntalon (A7) 2km (? to 29th March 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A38:* Cales i Talaies – Benidorm 6.2km (? to 10th April 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Spain C13:* Termens-South – Vilanova de la Barca-South ~ 5km (? to 16th April 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A23:* Congosto de Isuela – Nueno 3km (2012 to 18th June 2014) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Spain A7:* Taramay – Guadalfeo 10.1km (? to 26th June 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A12:* Hervias – Hormilla 11.4km (? to 9th July 2014) – project – map
*Spain AS17:* Tiriana Buenavista – Rianu (AS117) 8.0km (March 2009 to 11th July 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A23:* Sabinanigo-East – Sabinanigo-South 3km (< 2009 to 14th July 2014) – ? – map
*Spain VA30:* Cabezon de Pisuerga (A62) – La Cisterniga (VA11) 13.1km (? to 22nd July 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A23:* Congosto de Isuela – Nueno 3km (2012 to 30th July 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Spain A8:* Pendueles – La Franca 7.8km (? to 7th August 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A8:* San Vitores – Solares 2.5km (? to 7th August 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 3.2km (2012 to 10th October 2014) – ? – map
*Spain M509:* Villanueva del Pardillo – Majadahonda (M50) 5.1km (? to 15th December 2014) – ? – map
*Spain LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to 18th December 2014) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Spain A2:* Sils – Caldes de Malavella 6.7km (2009 to 22nd December 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A7:* Castillo de Banos – Albunol 14.8km (? to 23rd December 2014) – ? – map
*Spain A8:* La Franca – Unquera 4.5km (? to 30th December 2014) – ? – map

*Sri Lanka E02:* Kaduwela – Kottawa (E01) 11.0km (2009 to 8th March 2014) – project – map
*Sri Lanka E01:* Galle – Matara 35km (2012 to 15th March 2014) – project – map

*Sweden E22:* Rolsberga – Fogdarp 4.7km (June 2012 to 26th May 2014) – project – map
*Sweden E18:* Hällamotet – Abylund 10km (2012 to 22nd September 2014) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Sweden E22:* Pukavik – Mörrum-West 4km (December 2011 to 16th October 2014) – project – map
*Sweden E4:* Skönsmons – Myre 16km (2010 to 16th November 2014) – project – map
*Sweden E22:* Listerlandet – Pukavik 11km (December 2011 to 25th November 2014) – project – map
*Sweden E20:* Northern link Stockholm 4km (2007 to 30th November 2014) – project – map
*Sweden E4:* Sundsvall-Gärdedalen – Skönsmons 3km (2010 to 18th December 2014) – project – map

*Switzerland A5:* Neuchatel Serrieres North – Neuchatel Serrieres South 1.7km (April 2008 to 10th March 2014) – project – map
*Switzerland A16:* Bure – Porrentruy-East 8.8km (2007 to 21st August 2014) [1st c/w] – project – map

*United Kingdom A11:* west of Elvedon – Thetford ~5km (January 2013 to 28th April 2014) – project – map
*United Kingdom A11:* Mildenhall – west of Elvedon ~10km (January 2013 to 12th December 2014) – project – map


Summary kilometer per country: > click <.


----------



## MichiH

*Happened 2014 openings (sorted by date)*

*Algeria A1:* Boughalboune – El Harrouche 16km (2007 to *27th January 2014*) – project – map
*France D222:* Tregueux-Le Creach – Tregueux-La Croix Gibat 2km (? to *27th January 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A8:* Carreira – Mondonedo 16.8km (? to *3rd February 2014*) – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kaduwela – Kottawa (E01) 11.0km (2009 to *8th March 2014*) – project – map
*Switzerland A5:* Neuchatel Serrieres North – Neuchatel Serrieres South 1.7km (April 2008 to *10th March 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A30:* AS Bad Oeynhausen-North – AS Dehme 1.6km (September 2008 to *12th March 2014*) – project – map
*Sri Lanka E01:* Galle – Matara 35km (2012 to *15th March 2014*) – project – map
*France A50:* Tunnel de Toulon 3.2km (September 2007 to *19th March 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*France N7:* Saint-Prix – Saint-Martin-Estreaux 9.5km (2007 to *19th March 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A7:* El Puntalon (GR16) – Carchuna 6.1km (? to *29th March 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain GR16:* Port of Motril – El Puntalon (A7) 2km (? to *29th March 2014*) – ? – map
*Algeria A1:* El Harrouche – El Ghadir 7km (2007 to *10th April 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A38:* Cales i Talaies – Benidorm 6.2km (? to *10th April 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Poland S8:* Roza (S14) – Rzgow 17.3km (October 2011 to *11th April 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S14:* Dobron – Roza (S8) 3.3km (October 2011 to *11th April 2014*) – project – map
*Spain C13:* Termens-South – Vilanova de la Barca-South ~ 5km (? to *16th April 2014*) – ? – map
*Portugal A13:* Coimbra – Almalagues 7km (April 2012 to *25th April 2014*) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A11:* west of Elvedon – Thetford ~5km (January 2013 to *28th April 2014*) – project – map
*Poland A1:* Wloclawek-West – Kowal 21.0km (June 2010 to *30th April 2014*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N33:* Assen (A28) – Gieten 14km (February 2013 to *12th May 2014*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S3:* Gorzow Wielkopolski-South − Skwierzyna-West 18.5km (July 2011 to *15th May 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S3:* Skwierzyna-West − Miedzyrzecz-North 19.1km (July 2011 to *15th May 2014*) – project – map
*Morocco A4:* Khouribga – Beni Mellal 95km (April 2010 to *17th May 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A23:* Congosto de Isuela – Nueno 3km (2012 to *18th June 2014*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Poland A1:* Swierklany – Mszana 7.2km (November 2007 to *23rd May 2014*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N33:* Gieten – Veendam-South 12km (February 2013 to *26th May 2014*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Sweden E22:* Rolsberga – Fogdarp 4.7km (June 2012 to *26th May 2014*) – project – map
*Denmark PR18:* Brande-North – Brande-South 7km (2012 to *27th May 2014*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Croatia D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Klis Kosa) 3km (? to *23rd June 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Josanica – Butila 5.7km (October 2007 to *26th June 2014*) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Butila – Vlakovo 3.9km (July 2013 to *26th June 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SS727:* Forli (A14) – Forli-Zona Industriale 4.4km (June 2012 to *26th June 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A7:* Taramay – Guadalfeo 10.1km (? to *26th June 2014*) – ? – map
*Hungary M86:* Szombathely – Vat 9.2km (September 2009 to *28th June 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Albettone/Barbarano – Agugliaro 6.6km (September 2005 to *1st July 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E18:* Langaker – Gulli 24km (Fall 2010 to *4th July 2014*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Germany A524:* west of AK Duisburg-South – west of AS Duisburg-Rahm 1.9km (February 2010 to *Early July 2014*) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N33:* Veendam-South – Zuitbroek (A7) 11km (February 2013 to *7th July 2014*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Spain A12:* Hervias – Hormilla 11.4km (? to *9th July 2014*) – project – map
*Spain AS17:* Tiriana Buenavista – Rianu (AS117) 8.0km (March 2009 to *11th July 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A23:* Sabinanigo-East – Sabinanigo-South 3km (< 2009 to *14th July 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain VA30:* Cabezon de Pisuerga (A62) – La Cisterniga (VA11) 13.1km (? to *22nd July 2014*) – ? – map
*Italy A35:* Melzo (A58) – Brescia 62km (Summer 2009 to *23rd July 2014*) – project – map
*Italy A58:* Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) – Comazzo 7km (June 2012 to *23rd July 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SP14 Milan:* Segrate – Vignate 6.7km (2010 to *23rd July 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SP14 Milan:* Vignate – Liscate (A58) 5.2km (2010 to *23rd July 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-West – AS Hessisch Lichtenau-Center 2.2km (April 2008 to *24th July 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A23:* Congosto de Isuela – Nueno 3km (2012 to *30th July 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Albania A3:* Mushqeta – Elbasan ~14km (April 2011 to *31st July 2014*) – ? – map
*Czech Republic I44:* Zvole – Vlachov 2.9km (April 2009 to *31st July 2014*) – project – map
*Poland DK1:* Tychy-Wartoglowiec (DK86) – Tychy-Cielmice 6.4km (September 2011 to *1st August 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A8:* Pendueles – La Franca 7.8km (? to *7th August 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A8:* San Vitores – Solares 2.5km (? to *7th August 2014*) – ? – map
*Poland S8:* Lask – Roza (S14) 9.2km (October 2011 to *8th August 2014*) – project – map
*Poland DW902:* Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica – Zabrze-Guido 2.7km (May 2012 to *8th August 2014*) – project – map
*Finland Vt7:* Pyhtää – Kotko-West 14km (November 2011 to *12th August 2014*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Generalovo – Kapitan Andreevo 5.4km (November 2011 to *14th August 2014*) – ? – map
*Switzerland A16:* Bure – Porrentruy-East 8.8km (2007 to *21st August 2014*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Drivusa – Biljesevo 6.5km (August 2010 to *25th August 2014*) – project – map
*Albania SH4:* Kavaje – Rrogozhine ~20km (2010 to *August 2014*) – ? – map
*Finland Vt7:* Loviisa – Ahvenkoski 15km (November 2011 to *1st September 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B243:* AS Bad Lauterberg – AS Bad Sachsa 8.6km (October 2008 to *5th September 2014*) – project – map
*Czech Republic I35:* Lesna – Priluky 1.7km (November 2009 to *8th September 2014*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A85:* Cabano – Notre-Dame-du-Lac 6.0km (2012 to *10th September 2014*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A85:* Degelis – QC/NB border 8.5km (2012 to *10th September 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A66:* AS Neuhof-South – AS Neuhof-North 3.7km (October 2005 to *13th September 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko 29.3km (August 2010 to *15th September 2014*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Leeumwarden-South (A32) – Leeumwarden-Drachtsterweg 2.5km (Late 2010 to *16th September 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici 9.1km (October 2010 to *17th September 2014*) – project – map
*Canada ON-404:* Keswick-Ravenshoe Road – Newmarket-Green Lane 12.7km (2010 to *17th September 2014*) – ? – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 12.9km (September 2008 to *17th September 2014*) [direction Cologne] – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Düren – AS Kerpen 12.9km (September 2008 to *20th September 2014*) [direction Aachen; discontinuation: 12.8km] – project – map
*Sweden E18:* Hällamotet – Abylund 10km (2012 to *22nd September 2014*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S17:* Jastkow – Lublin-Slawinek (S19) 9.1km (June 2011 to *25th September 2014*) – project – map
*Poland DK19:* Lublin-Slawinek (S17/S19) – Lublin-Slawin 5.8km (August 2012 to *25th September 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A281:* AS Bremen-Seehausen – AS Bremen-Strom 4.1km (April 2009 to *29th September 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A62:* south of AS Weselberg – Schwarzbach viaduct 3.6km (September 2013 to *Late September 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Finland Vt5:* Vuorela – Palvaranta 5km (October 2009 to *September 2014*) – project – map
*Pakistan E2:* Bakhshi Pull-Charsadda Road – Budai Village (N5) 7.6km (February 2010 to *September 2014*) – ? – map
*Latvia A12:* Ludza – Nirza 17.8km (2008 to *1st October 2014*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Morocco ?:* Casablanca-Route d'Azemmour – Casablanca-Lissafa (A5) 8km (? to *1st October 2014*) – ? – map
*Norway E18:* Momarken – Melleby 7.7km (2012 to *1st October 2014*) – ? – map
*France N249:* Montourneau – Bressuire-West 11km (April 2012 to *3rd October 2014*) – ? – map
*Russia A180:* Ust Luga Seaport – Kotelskiy-South 24km (? to *4th October 2014*) – ? – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Vlakovo – Lepenica 10.2km (January 2013 to *7th October 2014*) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina A1:* Lepenica – Tarcin 10.1km (June 2012 to *7th October 2014*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A35:* Saint Jean sur Richelieu-South – Saint Sebastien (QC133) 24.5km (2011 to *8th October 2014*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A73:* South of Vallee-Jonction – Saint-Joseph-de-Beauce 4.2km (August 2012 to *8th October 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Canada QC-A5:* Wakefield – Wakefield (QC-A105) 6.5km (2010 to *10th October 2014*) – project – map
*Hungary M3:* Vaja/Mateszalka – Vasarosnameny 11.9km (May 2013 to *10th October 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A23:* Alto de Monrepos – Arguis 3.2km (2012 to *10th October 2014*) – ? – map
*France N88:* Albi-Le Lude – Albi-Stadium 1.5km (? to *15th October 2014*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Rudnik (S19) – Lublin-Felin 13.0km (December 2011 to *15th October 2014*) – project – map
*Russia M5:* Bronnitsy-West (A107) – Starnikovo 12.1km (March 2013 to *15th October 2014*) – ? – map
*Russia M7:* Kushnarenkovo-West – Kushnarenkovo-South 11km (? to *16th October 2014*) – ? – map
*Sweden E22:* Pukavik – Mörrum-West 4km (December 2011 to *16th October 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AS Colbitz – AS Wolmirstedt 5.7km (November 2011 to *29th October 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Wielun– Zloczew 19.0km (January 2012 to *29th October 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Zloczew – Sieradz-South 19.6km (January 2012 to *29th October 2014*) – project – map
*France N7:* Moiry – Maison-Rouge 3.5km (? to *30th October 2014*) – ? – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 11.8km (May 2007 to *30th October 2014*) [direction Erfurt] – project – map
*Poland A4:* Tarnow-North – Debica-East 34.8km (July 2010 to *30th October 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S17:* Lublin-Slawinek (S19) – Lublin-Rudnik (S19) 9.6km (December 2011 to *31st October 2014*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Nova Siri Scalo bypass 5km (September 2011 to *5th November 2014*) – project – map
*Canada NB-2:* QC/NB border – north of Saint-Jacques 2.8km (2010 to *5th November 2014*) – ? – map
*Poland DW902:* Gliwice-Kujawska – Zabrze/Gliwice-Sosnica 3.2km (July 2012 to *5th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S69:* Bielsko-Biala-Mikuszowice – Buczkowice 6.0km (August 2010 to *6th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S61:* Suwalki-South – Raczki 13.0km (December 2012 to *6th November 2014*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Cunta – Saliste 22.1km (2011 to *14th November 2014*) – project – map
*Russia A229:* Zaozerye – Kurgan 17km (? to *8th November 2014*) – ? – map
*Austria S10:* Freistadt-North – Freistadt-South 5.9km (Summer 2011 to *16th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E4:* Skönsmons – Myre 16km (2010 to *16th November 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A4:* AS Magdala – AS Jena-Göschwitz 11.8km (May 2007 to *18th November 2014*) [direction Dresden; discontinuation: 12.6km] – project – map
*Canada QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Dunant – Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud ~ 3km (2012 to *21st November 2014*) – project – map
*Portugal A16:* Brandoa (A36) – Pontinha 0.8km (January 2009 to *21st November 2014*) – ? – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Dinteloord – Tholen 14km (2011 to *24th November 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Skaberud – Labdalen 8km (2012 to *24th November 2014*) – project – map
*Sweden E22:* Listerlandet – Pukavik 11km (December 2011 to *25th November 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Langset – Minnesund 2km (2012 to *27th November 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E16:* Slomarka – Kongsvinger 16.5km (2011 to *27th November 2014*) – project – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (A5) – Osijek (Z4085) 7.5km (September 2011 to *28th November 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Germany A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 4.6km (Summer 2006 to *28th November 2014*) [direction Stade] – project – map
*Russia M11:* Bologoye – Torzhok-North 66km (Early 2012 to *28th November 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Sieradz-South – Lask 33.6km (January 2012 to *29th November 2014*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Batajnica i/c 2.6km (< 2006 to *29th November 2014*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Croatia D1:* Split-Dracevac – Klis (near Ozrna) 1.5km (? to *30th November 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Sweden E20:* Northern link Stockholm 4km (2007 to *30th November 2014*) – project – map
*Denmark PR15:* Harup – Lasby 11.7km (2010 to *1st December 2014*) – project – map
*Germany A21:* south of Nettelsee – Stolpe 2km (February 2012 to *2nd December 2014*) – project – map
*France N249:* Cholet (D160) – Cholet (A87) 3.3km (March 2011 to *4th December 2014*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Germany B2:* AS Roth-Otto-Lilienthal-Kaserne – south of Untersteinbach 3.3km (October 2012 to *5th December 2014*) – project – map
*France D924:* West of Ecouche – Argentan-West (A88) ~7km (2011 to *12th December 2014*) – ? – map
*United Kingdom A11:* Mildenhall – west of Elvedon ~10km (January 2013 to *12th December 2014*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Labdalen – Korslund 9km (2012 to *13th December 2014*) – project – map
*Germany B50:* AK Wittlich – AS Platten 5.4km (May 2003 to *15th December 2014*) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Santa Margherita d'Adige – Badia Polesine (SS434) 18km (September 2005 to *15th December 2014*) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Lovcica – north of Lovca 4.2km (November 2012 to *15th December 2014*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* north of Lovca – Lovca (R1) 1.6km (November 2012 to *15th December 2014*) – project – map
*Spain M509:* Villanueva del Pardillo – Majadahonda (M50) 5.1km (? to *15th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Finland Vt7:* Hamina-Lankamalmi – Hamina-East 15.7km (Early 2012 to *17th December 2014*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N31:* Marssum (A31) – Leeumwarden-South (A32) 8km (Late 2010 to *18th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to *18th December 2014*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Sweden E4:* Sundsvall-Gärdedalen – Skönsmons 3km (2010 to *18th December 2014*) – project – map
*Poland S11:* Poznan-Rokietnica – Poznan-Tarnowo Podgorne 5.3km (April 2013 to *19th December 2014*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Nadlac – Pecica 27km (October 2011 to *19th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A2:* Sils – Caldes de Malavella 6.7km (2009 to *22nd December 2014*) – ? – map
*Russia M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 43.1km (September 2011 to *23rd December 2014*) – project – map
*Spain A7:* Castillo de Banos – Albunol 14.8km (? to *23rd December 2014*) – ? – map
*Spain A8:* La Franca – Unquera 4.5km (? to *30th December 2014*) – ? – map
*Belarus M6:* Dubraulyany – Plianty 8km (2011 to *2014*) – ?– map


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I attempted a calculation of opened motorways in Europe in 2014. 

Some 1871 kilometers of motorways or de-facto motorways opened to traffic in 2014. This brings the European motorway network to 94,894 kilometers.

Note: this does not reflect any possible controlled-access dual carriageways that may have opened in the United Kingdom. I have no data for 2014.


----------



## sotonsi

There were none in 2014, unless A77 Symington-Bog End (closing off right turns and two grade-separations, but there's still side road access not at the GSJs) and A11 Mildenhall - Thetford (dualling, no side accesses, one GSJ, one overbridge) count.

Here's some UK schemes you don't have on the first post list.

*A90/A956:* 58km (Nov 2014 to Winter 2017) - project
*A453:* M1 to Clifton ~10km (Jan 2013 to Jul-Sep 2015) – project (only most of scheme full expressway)
*A465:* Gilwern - Brynmawr 8km (10 Dec 2014 to 2017) – project
*A533:* New Mersey Crossing 4.8km (7 May 2014 to Autumn 2017) - project
*A556:* Knutsford - Bowdon (10 Nov 2014 to Winter 2016/17) - project

and an upcoming ones
*A21:* Tonbridge - Pembury 2.7km (Feb 2015 to Spring 2017) – project (they are doing prep works to plug a gap in expressway-quality road)


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Italy:
*SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to December 2014 --> 2015) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Sri Lanka: (source)
*E02:* Kadawatha – Kaduwela --> Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to January 2015) – project – map
*E02:* Kerawalapitiya (E03) – Kadawatha --> Kerawalapitiya (E03) – Kadawatha (E04) 9.3km (February 2014 to September 2017) – project – map
*NEW E04:* Kadawatha (E02) – Ambepussa 48.2km (November 2014 to 2018) – project – map

- Sweden:
*NEW E4:* Sollentuna – Kungens Kurva 21km (January 2015 to 2025) – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (January/February 2015):

*Greece A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 19.2km (2007 to *10th January 2015*) – ? – map
*France A719:* Gannat-East – Vichy 13.8km (August 2011 to *12th January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Colfiorito – Bavareto 9km (November 2009 to *16th January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 7km (September 2005 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 9.4km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 11.6km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Spain LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to *January 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to *Late January 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## sotonsi

^^see my recently edit post above yours for some 'new' schemes (without maps)

Here's map links

A90/A956 map
A453 map
A465 map
A533 map
A556 map
A21 map


----------



## sotonsi

There's also the A8 dualling in Northern Ireland, but the Northern Irish Government have made it impossible to find out about road schemes through them. You have to use the excellent Northern Ireland Roads Site.

*Northern Ireland A8:* Coleman's Corner - Larne [14.4km (11 Oct 2012 to May 2015) - NI Roads Site scheme page, map


----------



## MichiH

Thanks 



sotonsi said:


> A77


No dualling? No rededication? No.



sotonsi said:


> A11 Mildenhall - Thetford (dualling, no side accesses, one GSJ, one overbridge) count.


Cool, please provide more data .



sotonsi said:


> Here's some UK schemes you don't have on the first post list.


I'll check it for the next update .



sotonsi said:


> and an upcoming ones
> *A21:* Tonbridge - Pembury 2.7km (Feb 2015 to Spring 2017) – project (they are doing prep works to plug a gap in expressway-quality road)


Prep works are ongoing or will start in February?

btw: what's more common, prep works, preliminary works, preparatory works, pre-construction works,...?


----------



## sotonsi

MichiH said:


> No dualling? No rededication? No.


It was already dual. But it still has side turnings - just north of Ayr.


> Cool, please provide more data .


project map


> Prep works are ongoing or will start in February?


Ongoing. 'Sod turning' in Feb


----------



## MichiH

*Preliminary UK list*



sotonsi said:


> Here's some UK schemes you don't have on the first post list.


I've checked your data. I hope it's correct . I've added a "NI-" notification for Northern Ireland. Any better idea?

A21 is not expressway like: "Parts of the existing A21 will be retained to provide access to houses, businesses, fields and woodland."
I made an exception regarding A90/A956. It contains one roundabout in the middle of the 58km road at the future A90/A956 junction, see map.
A11 and NI-A8 will have roundabouts at the end only (but grade-separated on the entire stretch).

*A11:* west of Elvedon – Thetford ~5km (January 2013 to 28th April 2014) – project – map
*A11:* Mildenhall – west of Elvedon ~10km (January 2013 to 12th December 2014) – project – map
*NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – Larne-West (A36) 14.4km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map
*A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to June 2015) – project – map
*A453:* Kegworth (M1) – Clifton 8.8km (January 2013 to Summer 2015) – project – map
*M90:* Queensferry Crossing 4km (September 2011 to 2016) – project – map
*A556:* Bowdon (M56) – Over Tabley (M6) 7.5km (November 2014 to Late 2016) – project – map
*A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (Late 2014 to Spring 2017) – project – map
*A1(M):* Barton – Leeming 19.3km (February 2014 to Mid 2017) – project – map
*M8:* Baillieston – Newhouse 9.7km (2014 to 2017) – project – map
*A465:* Brynmawr – Gilwern 8.1km (December 2014 to 2017) – project – map
*A533:* Widnes (A562) – Astmoor (A555) 4.8km (May 2014 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*A90:* Blackdog – Kingswells-North 16.1km (Late 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map
*A90:* Kingswells-North – Cleanhill 12.2km (Late 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map
*A90:* Cleanhill – Stonehaven 11.5km (Late 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map
*A956:* Cleanhill – Cove Bay 6.5km (Late 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map


----------



## sotonsi

MichiH said:


> A21 is not expressway like: "Parts of the existing A21 will be retained to provide access to houses, businesses, fields and woodland."


I'm sorry, I do not follow how that quote makes the new A21 not expressway-like.

It says the opposite, that the frontages will not be served by the new road, but by parts of the old road retained to provide access to said frontages.

You've confused 'existing A21' with 'the A21 when the scheme is finished'.



> *A533:* Widnes (A562) – Astmoor (A555)


A558, not A555 (which is Manchester Airport - Hazel Grove.


----------



## MichiH

sotonsi said:


> You've confused 'existing A21' with 'the A21 when the scheme is finished'.


Yep. Sorry, my fault :bash:

I'll add A21 in February.



sotonsi said:


> A558, not A555 (which is Manchester Airport - Hazel Grove.


Thanks


----------



## CNGL

Kemo said:


> *China*
> Gazillion km
> 
> *USA*
> Probably also gazillion km


China didn't open a gazillion km of expressways last year, they 'only' opened 7450 new km. I don't know the US, though, but what I'm sure is that they opened far fewer miles.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- France:
*A719:* Gannat-East – Vichy 13.8km (August 2011 to 12th January 2015 --> 12th January 2015) – project – map (source; I know, it's a little bit too early but I trust the source)

- Greece:
*A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 19.2km (2007 to 10th January 2015 --> January 2015) – ? – map (source)

- United Kingdom: (source; source; source)
*NEW A11:* west of Elvedon – Thetford ~5km (January 2013 to 28th April 2014) – project – map
*NEW A11:* Mildenhall – west of Elvedon ~10km (January 2013 to 12th December 2014) – project – map
*NEW NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – Larne-West (A36) 14.4km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map
*NEW A453:* Kegworth (M1) – Clifton 8.8km (January 2013 to Summer 2015) – project – map
*NEW A556:* Bowdon (M56) – Over Tabley (M6) 7.5km (November 2014 to Late 2016) – project – map
*NEW A90:* Tipperty – Blackdog 12.0km (Late 2014 to Spring 2017) – project – map
*NEW A465:* Brynmawr – Gilwern 8.1km (December 2014 to 2017) – project – map
*NEW A533:* Widnes (A562) – Astmoor (A558) 4.8km (May 2014 to Fall 2017) – project – map
*NEW A90:* Blackdog – Kingswells-North 16.1km (Late 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map
*NEW A90:* Kingswells-North – Cleanhill 12.2km (Late 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map
*NEW A90:* Cleanhill – Stonehaven 11.5km (Late 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map
*NEW A956:* Cleanhill – Cove Bay 6.5km (Late 2014 to Late 2017) – project – map


Upcoming openings (January/February 2015):

*Italy SS77:* Colfiorito – Bavareto 9km (November 2009 to *16th January 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 19.2km (2007 to *January 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 7km (September 2005 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 9.4km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 11.6km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Spain LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to *January 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to *Late January 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## sotonsi

<delete>


----------



## verreme

MichiH, I think you should add three more Spanish projects to your list.

I don't know the road number of the first of them (I don't even know if it will be given a road number), so I'll just say the two motorways it links. It's basically an overgrown junction, but the project implies 1 kilometer of new motorway-like roadways, so I guess it can be considered a motorway of its own. It may be given a road number with a suffix, such as A-2A, or A-2->AP-7 :nuts:. 2015 was given as an official completion date in 2013 (see news article). 

- Spain:

*A2-AP7:* Castellbisbal (A2) – Castellbisbal (AP7) 1 km (2007 to 2015) – project – map
*A2:* Cornellà – Port of Barcelona 9,2 km (4th December 2014 to ?) – project – map
*A16?:* Cornellà (A2) – Sant Boi de Llobregat (C32) 2 km (2009 to 2015) – project – map

Few clarifications about this last project:

- It's not visible in the map -yet you can clearly see the works on Google Street View.
- Road number is unclear to me. I wrote A-16 because this road connects A-2 with C-32 (formerly A-16), which ends there (it becomes B-20). So, it's the logical continuation of A-16, and it won't be A-2 because A-2 continues eastbound. Nor C-32 because it's not a Fomento number. This motorway will partly overlap to existing C-245 road, but C-245 is not a motorway number so I don't think it will be kept.
- Works were reactivated in 2014 (see news article) after a three-year hibernation. As usual, there's no official completion date, but I think 2015 is realistic given the state of the works in September 2014 Street View imagery.

P.S.: Damn you and your no-hyphen policy. I had to rewrite the thing at least 5 times


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> *Italy*
> *A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to June 2015) – project – map
> *A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to June 2015) – project – map


http://www.ilcittadino.it/p/notizie.../ABkh4YkF-manca_solo_completare_tassello.html
They should open in late May 2015, according to this recent news.


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> *Pedemontana Veneta:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze 5.7km (November 2011 to 2017) – project – maphttp://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=45.741562&lon=11.799316&z=15&m=o


According to this source, this section will open already by the end of this year, while the rest of Pedemontana should be completed by 2017 like said before.
http://www.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/s...ontana_tra_un_anno_apre_il_primo_mini-tratto/


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> *Italy A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 9.4km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map
> *Italy A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 11.6km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map
> 
> *Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to *Late January 2015*) – project – map
> 
> Please correct if data is outdated.


They should open all on 24 January.


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> *Italy*
> *A52:* Fiera di Milano (A8) – Novate Milanese ~2km (April 2014 to March 2015) – project – map


It's probably delayed to 2016 and it's not even clear if it will have motorway status.


MichiH said:


> *SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km (September 2011 to Mid 2015) – project – map
> *SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to 2015) – project – map


June 2015 all together (11,5km)


MichiH said:


> *SS534:* Spezzano Albanese-Terme – Sibari Marina 14km (November 2013 to December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map


24 December 2015


----------



## italystf

italystf said:


> It's probably delayed to 2016 and it's not even clear if it will have motorway status.


Just read in the Italian forum:
It will open temporarily (May 2015) due to Expo, but without motorway designation (at-grade and 60kph).
Then, works will start again and it will open as motorway somewhere in 2016.


----------



## MichiH

verreme said:


> *A2:* Cornellà – Port of Barcelona 9,2 km (4th December 2014 to ?) – project – map


It's already in the list:



MichiH said:


> - Spain:
> *NEW B21:* L´Hospitalet (B10/C31) – Harbor Barcelona 12 3.5km (December 2014 to March 2018) – ? – map (source; source)





verreme said:


> P.S.: Damn you and your no-hyphen policy. I had to rewrite the thing at least 5 times


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bulgaria:
*A3:* Sandanski – Kulata 15.0km (April 2012 to >= 2015 --> 31st July 2015) [contract canceled] – project – map (source)

- France:
*A150:* Yvetot – Barentin 18km (March 2013 to 2015 --> 29th January 2015) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*B535:* OU Schwetzingen (2nd carriageway L597 to L543) 1.9km (December 2010 to Mid 2016 --> Mid December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Italy:
*SS77:* Colfiorito – Bavareto 9km (November 2009 to 16th January 2015 --> 16th January 2015) – project – map (source)
*A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to Late January 2015 --> 24th January 2015) – project – map (source)
*A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 9.4km (2010 to January 2015 --> 24th January 2015) – project – map (source)
*A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 11.6km (2010 to January 2015 --> 24th January 2015) – project – map (source)
*A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to June 2015 --> Late May 2015) – project – map (source)
*A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to June 2015 --> Late May 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to 2015 --> June 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km (September 2011 to Mid 2015 --> June 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS534:* Spezzano Albanese-Terme – Sibari Marina 14km (November 2013 to December 2015 --> 24th December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*Pedemontana Veneta:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze 5.7km (November 2011 to 2017 --> Late 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*A52:* Fiera di Milano (A8) – Novate Milanese ~2km (April 2014 to March 2015 --> 2016) – project – map (source; source)

- Spain:
*NEW A2-AP7:* Castellbisbal (A2) – Castellbisbal (AP7) 1km (2007 to 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW A16?:* Cornellà (A2) – Sant Boi de Llobregat (C32) 2km (2009 to 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW FV2:* Matas Blancas – El Salmo 14.3km (? to Late 2015) – ? – map (source; source)


Upcoming openings (January/February 2015):

*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to *Late January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 9.4km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 11.6km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*France A150:* Yvetot – Barentin 18km (March 2013 to *29th January 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 19.2km (2007 to *January 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 7km (September 2005 to *January 2015*) – project – map
*Spain LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to *January 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *January 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## belerophon

Hi MichiH,

what about the Rest of A14? Its the longest motorway to be new built in germany. 

Even wikipedia wich is not very up to date gives some timetable with sources.

wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundesautobahn_14

A14: AK Schwerin – AS Grabow 16.2km (November 2012 to Late 2015) 
A14: AS Groß Warnow – AS Karstädt 11.5km (October 2013 to Late 2015) 

In between A14: AS Grabow - AS Groß Warnow 9.8km (October 2014 to Late 2017)

much other parts, especially in the north might see the finish of planning this year. Please a keep an eye on this. As long as its not clear if the courts will interfere its obviously to early to talk about predicted building times, i know.

Greetz and thanks for your outstanding work!


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> - Italy:
> *A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to Late January 2015 --> 24th January 2015) – project – map (source)


I read it could be delayed a few days, 26th or 31st being the possibilities.



> *A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 11.6km (2010 to January 2015 --> 24th January 2015) – project – map (source)


Only the first lot of A60 will open on that date. Azzate Buguggiate (A8) - Ponte di Vedano, 4.5 km. I have no info on the second lot.


----------



## italystf

g.spinoza said:


> I read it could be delayed a few days, 26th or 31st being the possibilities.
> 
> 
> Only the first lot of A60 will open on that date. Azzate Buguggiate (A8) - Ponte di Vedano, 4.5 km. I have no info on the second lot.


The section towards the Swiss border is still in planning stage AFAIK.


----------



## MichiH

belerophon said:


> what about the Rest of A14? Its the longest motorway to be new built in germany.


An attempt to create an overview: http://www.autobahn-online.de/phorum/read.php?2,131792 (some dates seem to be out-dated b/c date has passed but it's just b/c I only use "official" data; some links are out-dated too).



belerophon said:


> In between A14: AS Grabow - AS Groß Warnow 9.8km (October 2014 to Late 2017)


Works are announced to be started in June 2015.



belerophon said:


> much other parts, especially in the north might see the finish of planning this year.


Announcements, just announcements,.......



belerophon said:


> Please a keep an eye on this.


I just check about 25 German key words on Google News (almost) daily plus about 80 authority pages daily or weekly.

Latest A14 news (since 1st November 2014):
- http://www.svz.de/lokales/ludwigsluster-tageblatt/riesenbruecke-ueber-das-eldetal-id8625316.html
- http://www.svz.de/nachrichten/newsticker-nord/baubeginn-fuer-letztes-a14-stueck-in-mv-id8623256.html
- http://www.regierung-mv.de/cms2/Reg...tuelle_Pressemitteilungen/index.jsp?pid=89688
- http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/der-druck-steigt-id8561906.html
- http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Prignitz/Die-Sahara-bei-Karstaedt
- http://www.svz.de/lokales/prignitz/der-a-14-droht-neue-klage-id8290081.html
- http://www.svz.de/mv-uebersicht/kahlschlag-an-der-autobahn-id8228641.html
- http://www.lvwa.sachsen-anhalt.de/das-lvwa/wirtschaft/planfeststellung/planunterlagen/autobahnen/

I just post "relevant" news on SSC (international German thread).



belerophon said:


> Greetz and thanks for your outstanding work!


You're welcome .


----------



## g.spinoza

Ok some official news now:



MichiH said:


> *Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to *Late January 2015*) – project – map


Opening Monday, 26 January at 3pm.



> *Italy A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 9.4km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map


Delayed, not going to make the deadline but no official info.



> *Italy A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello 11.6km (2010 to *January 2015*) – project – map


As stated before, first lot of 4.5 km Azzate B (A8) - Ponte di Vedano is going to open next Saturday, 24 January at 11am.

http://online.stradeeautostrade.it/notizia/100015012199006


----------



## Autobahn-mann

I really hope not, but I'm afraid it was all postponed of a month:

*A31*: Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 7km (September 2005 to *March *2015)


----------



## italystf

> *Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to *Late January 2015*)


Postponed to January 31.

LATER EDIT: Some sources dated yesterday 23 January, still say it will open on January 26, we'll see...


----------



## italystf

A59 will open in May:
http://www.laprovinciadicomo.it/stories/Cronaca/tangenziale-beffati-da-varese_1101072_11/


----------



## italystf

> *A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to 30th April 2015) – project – map


Delayed to 1st July 2015.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Italy:
*A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 7km (September 2005 to January 2015 --> March 2015) – project – map (source)
*A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to 24th January 2015 --> 26th January 2015) – project – map (source)
*A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to 30th April 2015 --> 1st July 2015) – project – map (source)
*A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como 9.4km (2010 to 24th January 2015 --> Late May 2015) – project – map (source)
*A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello --> Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Ponte di Vedano (SS712) 11.6km --> 4.5km (2010 to 24th January 2015 --> 24th January 2015) – project – map --> map (source; source)

- Sri Lanka: (source)
*E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to January 2015 --> Early 2015) – project – map
*DEL E02:* Kerawalapitiya (E03) – Kadawatha (E04) 9.3km (February 2014 to September 2017) – project – map
*DEL E04:* Kadawatha (E02) – Ambepussa 48.2km (November 2014 to 2018) – project – map


Upcoming openings (Early 2015):

*Italy A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to *26th January 2015*) – project – map
*France A150:* Yvetot – Barentin 18km (March 2013 to *29th January 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 19.2km (2007 to *January 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to *January 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Germany B49:* Solms – AS Oberbiel-East 3.2km (May 2010 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Foligno (SS3) – Colfiorito 19km (November 2009 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Bavareto – Pontelatrave 8km (November 2009 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Morocco A4:* Berrechid (A7) – Khouribga 75km (April 2010 to *Early 2015*) – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Albania A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to *March 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria ?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to *March 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 46km (? to *March 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 7km (September 2005 to *March 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *March 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> *A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Cantello --> Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Ponte di Vedano (SS712) 11.6km --> 4.5km (2010 to 24th January 2015 --> 24th January 2015) – project – map --> map (source; source)


Today there was the opening ceremony, but it will actually open tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Italy:
*A36:* Cassano Magnago (A8) – Lomazzo (A9) 15km (February 2010 to 26th January 2015 --> 26th January 2015) – project --> project – map (source)
*A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to 1st July 2015) – project --> project – map
*A59:* Casnate con Bernate – Como --> Grandate (A9) – Albate 9.4km --> 3km (2010 to Late May 2015) – project --> project – map --> map (source; source; source)
*A60:* Azzate Buguggiate (A8) – Ponte di Vedano (SS712) 4.5km (2010 to 24th January 2015 --> 25th January 2015) – project --> project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (Early 2015):

*France A150:* Yvetot – Barentin 18km (March 2013 to *29th January 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 19.2km (2007 to *January 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to *January 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Germany B49:* Solms – AS Oberbiel-East 3.2km (May 2010 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Foligno (SS3) – Colfiorito 19km (November 2009 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Bavareto – Pontelatrave 8km (November 2009 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Morocco A4:* Berrechid (A7) – Khouribga 75km (April 2010 to *Early 2015*) – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Albania A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to *March 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria ?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to *March 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 46km (? to *March 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 7km (September 2005 to *March 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *March 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## JackFrost

Sorry if it was already dicussed, but will we really see the opening of about 530 kms of new motorways in Greece this year?


----------



## Kemo

Poland

First works have started:
*S11*: Ostrów Wielkopolski-East – Ostrów Wielkopolski-South 12.8km (January 2015 to July 2017) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bulgaria:
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 34.2km (July 2011 to June 2015 --> Late June 2015) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 31.4km (October 2011 to July 2015 --> Late August 2015) – project – map (source)
*I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to 2015 --> Septeber 2015) – project – map (source)

- France:
*A150:* Yvetot – Barentin 18km (March 2013 to 29th January 2015 --> 2nd February 2015) – project – map (source)

- Greece:
*A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 19.2km (2007 to January 2015 --> Mid February 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Morocco:
*A5:* El Jadida – Safi 143km (April 2013 to 2016 --> Early 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Poland:
*S8:* Paszkow – Opacz (S2) --> Janki Male (DK7) - Opacz (S2) 11.5km --> 6.3km (March 2014 to June 2015) – project – map --> map (source; PM from _Kemo_)
*NEW S8:* Paszkow – Janki Male (DK7) 3.8km (March 2014 to December 2015) – project – map (source; PM from _Kemo_)
*DK7:* Janki Male (S8) – Sekocin Las 2.8km --> 3.1km (September 2014 to December 2015) – project – map (PM from _Kemo_)
*NEW S11:* Ostrow Wielkopolski-East – Ostrow Wielkopolski-South 12.8km (January 2015 to July 2017) – ? – map (source)

- Spain:
*LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to January 2015 --> > January 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source: date has passed)

- Switzerland:
*A9:* Visp-West – Visp-South ~4km (? to >= 2020 --> Late 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (February/March 2015):

*Spain LO20:* El Junquillo – Recajo 4km (? to *> January 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*France A150:* Yvetot – Barentin 18km (March 2013 to *2nd February 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A1:* Raches – Ag. Marina 19.2km (2007 to *Mid February 2015*) – ? – map
*Germany B49:* Solms – AS Oberbiel-East 3.2km (May 2010 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Foligno (SS3) – Colfiorito 19km (November 2009 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS77:* Bavareto – Pontelatrave 8km (November 2009 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Morocco A4:* Berrechid (A7) – Khouribga 75km (April 2010 to *Early 2015*) – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *Early 2015*) – project – map
*Albania A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to *March 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria ?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to *March 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 46km (? to *March 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Noventa Vicentina – Santa Margherita d'Adige 7km (September 2005 to *March 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *March 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## belerophon

MichiH said:


> Upcoming openings (February/March 2015):
> 
> *France A150:* Yvetot – Barentin 18km (March 2013 to *2nd February 2015*)


Seems to have only one cw over most length. (north-south direction only)


----------



## MichiH

belerophon said:


> Seems to have only one cw over most length. (north-south direction only)


Source? It looks like that on OSM but the project page says 2x2:



> Une infrastructure autoroutière à 2 x 2 voies avec une aire de repos et des installations de péage


A news article says 2x2 too and features 2 pics showing an 2x2 expressway .

Couldn't find an info about happened opening but I guess it's in service since 2nd February (as it was announced on 29th).


----------



## Verso

caribrod said:


> Directly to newfound*ed* 4th century early-christian basilica...


Maybe new-found. :lol:


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Czech Republic: (source; source)
*NEW D3:* Veseli nad Luznici – Bosilec 5.1km (April 2015 to March 2018) – project – map
*NEW D3:* Borek – Usilne ~2.5km (April 2015 to March 2018) – project – map (note: section length is 3.2km but the southernmost 0.7km won't be put into operation after completion)

- Greece:
*A5:* Patra-Mintilogli – Pyrgos 75km (2008 to 1st half-year 2016 --> _suspended_) – project – map (source; source)
*A7:* Thouria – Kalamata-East 11km (? to 2016 --> _suspended_) – ? – map (source)
*A71:* Leuktro (A7) – Sparti 46km (? to > March 2015 --> _suspended_) – project – map (source)
*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to June 2015) – project – map --> map (bugfix)

- Hungary:
*M4:* Abony – Törökszentmiklos 28.9km (October 2013 to September 2016 --> _suspended_) – project – map (source)

- Macedonia:
*A2:* Kichevo – Ohrid 56km (February 2014 --> May 2014 to 2017 --> Early 2018) – project – map (source)

- Poland:
*NEW S3:* Sulechow – Zielona Gora-North 13.4km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source; source)
*S5:* Kaczkowo – Korzensko --> Rydzyna – Korzensko 29.3km (August 2010 to 15th September 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW S8:* Prosienica – Zambrow-West 14.9km (March 2015 to July 2017) – ? – map (source)
*NEW S8:* Mezenin – Jezewo 14.3km (March 2015 to July 2017) – ? – map (source)

- Romania:
*A3:* Bors – Suplacu de Barcau 64.5km --> 60.1km (2004 to _suspended_) – project – map (source)

- Serbia:
*A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12.7km (October 2011 to May 2015 --> Late 2015) – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (April/May 2015):

*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 11.2km (April 2010 to *> March 2015*) – ? – map
*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to *April 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A66:* Castrogonzalo (A6) – Santovenia del Esla 14.3km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A66:* Fontanillas de Castro – Zamora-North 16.9km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to *18th May 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N62:* Hoogedijk (N61) – Terneuzen-South (Sluiskil Tunnel) 4.8km (November 2011 to *23rd May 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – Larne-West (A36) 14.4km (August 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A59:* Grandate (A9) – Albate 3km (2010 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

DEL


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Austria:
*NEW A5:* Poysbrunn – Schrick 25km (April 2015 to 2017) – project – map (source)

- France:
*NEW N1:* La Possession-North – Saint-Denis-West 12.5km (December 2013 to 2018) – project – map (source; source; source)

- Greece:
*A8:* Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Korinthos (A7) 120km (2008 to 2016 --> May 2016) – project – map (source; source)

- Norway:
*E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to June 2015) – project – map --> map (source: bugfix)

- Slovakia: (source; source; source)
*D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to June 2015 --> September 2015) – project – map
*D1:* Fricovce – Svinia 11.2km (December 2011 to August 2015 --> October 2015) – project – map
*D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to August 2015 --> November 2015) – project – map
*R2:* Pstrusa – Krivan 10.4km (November 2013 to November 2015 --> December 2015) – project – map

- United Kingdom: (source)
*NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – Larne-West (A36) --> north of Ballynure – Larne-West (A36) 14.4km --> 7.3km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map --> map
*NEW NI-A8:* south of Ballynure (A56) – north of Ballynure 3.4km (August 2012 to 9th February 2015) – project – map
*NEW NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – south of Ballycnure (A56) 3.7km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map


Upcoming openings (April/May 2015):

*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 11.2km (April 2010 to *> March 2015*) – ? – map
*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to *April 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A66:* Castrogonzalo (A6) – Santovenia del Esla 14.3km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A66:* Fontanillas de Castro – Zamora-North 16.9km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to *18th May 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N62:* Hoogedijk (N61) – Terneuzen-South (Sluiskil Tunnel) 4.8km (November 2011 to *23rd May 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – south of Ballycnure (A56) 3.7km (August 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Larne-West (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A59:* Grandate (A9) – Albate 3km (2010 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Svilengrad bypass 8.9km (Spring 2011 to *Spring 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to *Spring 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## pasadia

When will you add this projects to your list? All of them should start this year, four probably this month or at least till June, and Iernut - Chetani in autumn (now is the appeal period for this one, but it should be over soon).


----------



## MichiH

^^ As soon as you will have posted that works have been started . Four probably this month or at least till June 

In general, there are so many projects which are announced to "start soon".......... I don't trust politicians....
I usually copy announcement links to my offline file and check them from time to time. But I don't want to ask too often if works have been started to avoid being pain in the ass....


----------



## sotonsi

MichiH said:


> - United Kingdom: (source)
> *NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – Larne-West (A36) --> north of Ballynure – Larne-West (A36) 14.4km --> 7.3km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map --> map
> *NEW NI-A8:* south of Ballynure (A56) – north of Ballynure 3.4km (August 2012 to 9th February 2015) – project – map
> *NEW NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – south of Ballycnure (A56) 3.7km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map


Err that's a big mess. I've flipped the order so it follows a logical procession of end points. Changed the names of the end points to be much less misleading (Ballyclare-South suggests a junction on the A57. And the junction we're talking about is clearly signed as Coleman's Corner and is called that in the scheme page. Larne-West suggests the Antiville Roundabout with Antiville Road). Oh, and corrected some typos. Changes are underlined.

*NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map
*NI-A8:* south of Ballynure (A57) – north of Ballynure 3.4km (August 2012 to 9th February 2015) – project – map
*NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map --> map


----------



## belerophon

MichiH said:


> - Greece:
> *A8:* Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Korinthos (A7) 120km (2008 to 2016 --> May 2016) – project – map (source; source)


I think we should not discuss any openig dates for greece anymore. 

No matter if optimistic or pessimistic voices finally are prooved to be true, these country is in deep problems. So the question is not, if anything will be finished as planned. The question is, if things are delayed once or more, or if everything comes to a sudden stop.

It feels just very much like asking the crystall ball.


----------



## belerophon

And just for the case:

I have no bad feelings about greece or greek people. 
I don't think german people know best, what is good for greece.
I wish all it's people an good outcome (not only for big money).

I just ask for accepting the realities.


----------



## g.spinoza

MichiH said:


> Upcoming openings (April/May 2015):
> *Italy A59:* Grandate (A9) – Albate 3km (2010 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map
> Please correct if data is outdated.


It seems that the opening of A59 has been postponed to September/October. The road is ready, but they don't want to open it before the toll system is ready, like they did for A60 and A36.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- France:
*A9:* Saint-Jean-de-Vedas – Saint Aunes ~12km (October 2014 to Late 2017) *NEW:* [existing A9 will be renumbered to A709] – project – map (source)
*N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to April 2015 --> June 2015) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*NEW A8:* AS Merzig-Wellingen – AS Merzig-Schwemlingen 3.5km (April 2015 to November 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)
*B266:* AS Bad Neuenahr (A573) – AS Bad Neuenahr-East 1.8km (February 2009 to Mid 2016 --> Fall 2016) – project --> project – map (source)

- Italy:
*A59:* Grandate (A9) – Albate 3km (2010 to Late May 2015 --> Fall 2015) – project – map (source)

- Romania: (map and summary) --> (map and summary; summary)
*A3:* Nadaselu – Gilau 8.7km (July 2014 to Late 2015 --> 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.3km (July 2014 to April 2016 --> March 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A10:* Decea – Aiud 12.5km (July 2014 to April 2016 --> March 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A10:* Aiud – Alba Iulia-North 24.2km (November 2014 to Late 2016 --> October 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A10:* Alba Iulia-North – Sebes (A1) 17km (November 2014 to Late 2016 --> October 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Sweden:
*E6:* Tanumshede – Palen 7km (2013 to Summer 2015 --> 6th July 2015) – project – map (source)

- United Kingdom: (source)
*NI-A8:* south of Ballynure (A56) – north of Ballynure --> south of Ballynure (A57) – north of Ballynure 3.4km (August 2012 to 9th February 2015) – project – map
*NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – south of Ballycnure (A56) --> Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map
*NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Larne-West (A36) --> north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to May 2015) – project – map


Upcoming openings (April/May 2015):

*Croatia A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 11.2km (April 2010 to *> March 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A66:* Castrogonzalo (A6) – Santovenia del Esla 14.3km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A66:* Fontanillas de Castro – Zamora-North 16.9km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to *18th May 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N62:* Hoogedijk (N61) – Terneuzen-South (Sluiskil Tunnel) 4.8km (November 2011 to *23rd May 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* Ballyclare-South – south of Ballycnure (A56) 3.7km (August 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Larne-West (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Svilengrad bypass 8.9km (Spring 2011 to *Spring 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to *Spring 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## caribrod

Bulgaria A4 Maritsa Highway:

LOT1 - Late September 2015.
LOT2 - Late May (or rather early June) 2015.

Source:
http://www.mrrb.government.bg/?controller=news&id=6596


----------



## zezi

*Croatia A11 *Buševec - Lekenik will open tommorow 22nd of april.
Source:
http://www.mppi.hr/default.aspx?id=19628
Update:
Croatia A11 Jakuševec - Velika Gorica will open ih September this year
http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--premij...-novu-dionicu-autoceste-zagreb-sisak/1335539/


----------



## zezi

> Is there any update about the u/c sections of D2, D10 or D12 which were announced to be opened in 2015 too?
> 
> *D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to Spring 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
> *A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (2008 to 1st July 2015) – ? – map
> *D10:* Gradec – Krizevci 11.5km (? to 2015) – ? – map
> *D12:* Vrbovec (A12) – Farkasevac 10.5km (? to 2015) – ? – map


*CROATIA*
D2 - latest info is summer time ( no date mentioned) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122773111&postcount=1741

A11 - September 2015 
http://www.jutarnji.hr/foto--premij...-novu-dionicu-autoceste-zagreb-sisak/1335539/

D10/D12 - Not this year, date unknown
http://hac.hr/sites/hac.hr/files/cr-collections/1/plangraenja2015.pdf


----------



## Kemo

First works started:

*DK15*: Latkowo - Markowice 12 18.9km (April 2014 to November 2017) – ? – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bulgaria: (source)
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 34.2km (July 2011 to Late June 2015 --> Early June 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 31.4km (October 2011 to Late August 2015 --> Late September 2015) – project – map

- Croatia:
*A11:* Busevec – Lekenik 11.2km (April 2010 to > March 2015 --> 22nd April 2015) – ? – map (source)
*D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to Spring 2015 --> Summer 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (2008 to 1st July 2015 --> September 2015) – ? – map (source)
*D10:* Gradec – Krizevci 11.5km (? to 2015 --> 2016) – ? – map (source)
*D12:* Vrbovec (A12) – Farkasevac 10.5km (? to 2015 --> 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Germany: (source)
*A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-West – AS Hessisch Lichtenau-Center 2.2km (April 2008 to 24th July 2014) – project --> project – map
*A44:* AS Hessisch Lichtenau-East – Hasselbach 4.3km (September 2010 to 2016 --> 2017) – project --> project – map
*A44:* Hasselbach – AS Waldkappel 6.1km (March 2011 to 2016 --> 2017) – project --> project – map
*A44:* AS Helsa-East – AS Hessisch Lichtenau-West 6.1km (May 2010 to Late 2018 --> 2019) – project --> project – map --> map

- Poland:
*NEW S7:* Ostroda-South (DK16) – Olsztynek-West (S51) 20.1km (April 2015 to June 2017) – project – map (source)
*NEW DK15:* Latkowo – Markowice 18.9km (April 2015 to November 2017) – ? – map (source)

- Slovenia:
*H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to 18th May 2015 --> 6th June 2015) – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (May/June 2015):

*Spain A66:* Castrogonzalo (A6) – Santovenia del Esla 14.3km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A66:* Fontanillas de Castro – Zamora-North 16.9km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N62:* Hoogedijk (N61) – Terneuzen-South (Sluiskil Tunnel) 4.8km (November 2011 to *23rd May 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Svilengrad bypass 8.9km (Spring 2011 to *Spring 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to *6th June 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 34.2km (July 2011 to *Early June 2015*) – project – map
*Albania A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*Hungary M86:* Szilsarkany – Csorna-East 12.5km (June 2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *June 2015*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km (September 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Janki Male (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 10.5km (October 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.5km (December 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Verso

MichiH said:


> Please correct if data is outdated.


Slovenian H6 will be opened on 5th June, not 6th.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Could you make the following changes for two highways in Canada?

From This:

ON-407: Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to Late 2015) – project – map
ON-407-WDL: Whitby (ON407) – Whitby (ON401) 10km (2013 to Late 2015) – project – map

to this:

ON-407: Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to December 2015) – project – map
ON-412: Whitby (ON407) – Whitby (ON401) 10km (2013 to December 2015) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Svilaj – Odzak 11.0km (November 2013 to 2015 --> Late 2017) – project – map (source; source)

- Canada: (source)
*QC-A35:* Saint Jean sur Richelieu-South – Saint Sebastien (QC133 --> QC-133) 24.5km (2011 to 8th October 2014) – project – map
*QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud – Lennoxville (QC143 --> QC-143) ~ 3km (2012 to Fall 2015) – project – map
*ON-407:* Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to Late 2015 --> December 2015) – project – map
*ON-407-WDL --> ON-412:* Whitby (ON407 --> ON-407) – Whitby (ON401 --> ON-401) 10km (2013 to Late 2015 --> December 2015) – project – map
*ON-400:* Murdock River Road (ON637 --> ON-637) – north of French River (ON607 --> ON-607) 20km (Summer 2012 to Summer 2016) – project – map
*AB-216:* Edmonton-Manning Drive (AB215 --> AB-215) – Edmonton-Yellowhead Highway (16) 8.5km (July 2012 to October 2016) – project – map

- Poland: (map and summary) --> (map, summary and outlook)

- Russia:
*NEW M11:* Veliky Novgorod – Bologoye 217km (Early 2014 to 2018) – project – map (source; source)
*M11:* Solnechnogorsk – Bibliotetschny prospekt (MKAD) 43.1km (September 2011 to 23rd December 2014) – project – map --> map

- Serbia:
*A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge ~10km (May 2014 to 2016 --> 1st June 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Slovenia:
*H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to 6th June 2015 --> 5th June 2015) – project – map (source)

- Sri Lanka:
*E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to 2015 --> June 2015) – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (May/June 2015):

*Spain A66:* Castrogonzalo (A6) – Santovenia del Esla 14.3km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A66:* Fontanillas de Castro – Zamora-North 16.9km (August 2013 to *Mid May 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N62:* Hoogedijk (N61) – Terneuzen-South (Sluiskil Tunnel) 4.8km (November 2011 to *23rd May 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *May 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Svilengrad bypass 8.9km (Spring 2011 to *Spring 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge ~10km (May 2014 to *1st June 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to *5th June 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 34.2km (July 2011 to *Early June 2015*) – project – map
*Albania A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*Hungary M86:* Szilsarkany – Csorna-East 12.5km (June 2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *June 2015*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km (September 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Janki Male (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 10.5km (October 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.5km (December 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## CNGL

I'll try to do a list of U/C Chinese expressways latter. It will end , but it will be pretty long (ca. 230 entries :nuts.


----------



## italystf

In Sardinia the SS597 expressway is currently U/C between Sassari and Olbia.

According to ANAS website: parts currently U/C are:
Lot 0 Codrongianus - Ploaghe [km 2,4] [September 2013 to October 2015]
Lot 1 Ploaghe - Ozieri [km 9,4] [September 2013 to August 2015]
Lot 3 Martis - Oschiri [km 11,9] [August 2014 to March 2017]
Lot 5 Berchidda - Berchdda Stazione [km 9,4] [June 2014 to June 2016]
Lot 6 Berchidda Stazione - Monti [km 6,4] [February 2015 to March 2017]
Lot 7 Monti - Enas [km 7,2] [December 2013 to November 2015]
Lot 8 Enas - SS131DCN [km 8,4] [December 2013 to November 2015]
Lot 9 SS131DCN - SS125 [km 2,5] [June 2012 to May 2015] (this part is numbered SS199)

Map


----------



## italystf

A59 Tangenziale di Como will open on 23th May, even if the tolling system won't be ready before October.
http://www.pedemontana.com/44-news/148-23-maggio-2015-apre-la-tangenziale-di-como.html


----------



## italystf

*SS223:* Monticiano – Civitella Paganico 11km (2013 to 2015) – project – map
It will completely open in spring 2016, although a section (I don't know which exactly) should open this fall.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bulgaria: (source)
*A4:* Svilengrad bypass --> Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to Spring 2015 --> Late May 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 34.2km (July 2011 to Early June 2015 --> Late May 2015) – project – map
*A3:* Sandanski – Kulata 15.0km (April 2012 to 31st July 2015 --> August 2015) – project – map
*A3:* Dupnitsa – Blagoevgrad 37.0km (July 2013 to October 2015 --> 30th October 2015) – project – map
*?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to August 2015 --> > August 2015) – project – map (source)

- Czech Republic:
*D8:* Rehlovice – Bilinka 12.4km (November 2007 to December 2016 --> Late 2018) – project – map (source)

- Greece: (source; source; source)
*A1:* Skotina – Aegani 10km (2008 to Mid 2016 --> October 2016) – project – map
*A1:* Pyrgetos – Evangelismos 14km (2008 to Mid 2016 --> October 2016) – project – map
*A5:* Kefalovryso – Antirrio 43km (2008 to 2016 --> 2017) – project – map
*A5:* Sellades – Kouvaras 53km (2008 to 2016 --> 2017) – project – map
*A5:* Ioannina (A2) – Filippiada 50km (2008 to 2016 --> 2017) – project – map
*A8:* Patra-Rio (A5/A9) – Korinthos (A7) 120km (2008 to May 2016 --> 2017) – project – map

- Hungary:
*M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to May 2015 --> Mid June 2015) – ? – map (source; source)
*M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to June 2015 --> Mid June 2015) – ? – map (source; source)
*M86:* Szilsarkany – Csorna-East 12.5km (June 2013 to June 2015 --> Late September 2015) – ? – map (source)
*M86:* Hegyfalu – Szilsarkany 33.4km (October 2013 to Summer 2016 --> November 2016) – ? – map (source)

- Italy:
*A59:* Grandate (A9) – Albate 3km (2010 to Fall 2015 --> 23rd May 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS223:* Monticiano – Civitella Paganico 11km (2013 to 2015 --> Spring 2016) – project – map (source)
*NEW SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to October 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW SS597:* Ploaghe – Ardara 9.4km (September 2013 to August 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW SS597:* Martis (SS132) – west of Oschiri 11.9km (August 2014 to March 2017) – project – map (source)
*NEW SS597:* Berchidda – Monti-West 9.4km (June 2014 to June 2016) – project – map (source)
*NEW SS597:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to March 2017) – project – map (source)
*NEW SS597:* Monti/Telti – Enas 7.2km (December 2013 to November 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW SS597:* Enas – west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) 8.4km (December 2013 to November 2015) – project – map (source)
*NEW SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to May 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain: (source; source)
*A66:* Castrogonzalo (A6) – Santovenia del Esla --> Castrogonzalo (A6) – Zamora-North 14.3km --> 49.0km (August 2013 to Mid May 2015 --> 12th May 2015) – ? – map --> map
*DEL A66:* Santovenia del Esla – Fontanillas de Castro 17.7km (August 2013 to July 2015) – ? – map
*DEL A66:* Fontanillas de Castro – Zamora-North 16.9km (August 2013 to Mid May 2015) – ? – map

- United Kingdom: (source)
*NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to May 2015 --> Late May 2015) – project – map
*NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to May 2015 --> Late May 2015) – project – map


Upcoming openings (May/June 2015):

*Italy A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to *16th May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A59:* Grandate (A9) – Albate 3km (2010 to *23rd May 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N62:* Hoogedijk (N61) – Terneuzen-South (Sluiskil Tunnel) 4.8km (November 2011 to *23rd May 2015*) – project – map
*Italy S199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 34.2km (July 2011 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to *Late May 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge ~10km (May 2014 to *1st June 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to *5th June 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Albania A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *June 2015*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km (September 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Janki Male (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 10.5km (October 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.5km (December 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## arctic_carlos

> A32: Torreperogil – Villacarrillo 15km (? to suspended)
> A32: Villacarrillo – Villanueva del Arzobispo 19km (? to suspended)


The Spanish government has announced that construction of these two sections will be resumed this summer.



> A32: Linares-West – Ibros 11.3km (? to 2015)


It has also confirmed the opening of this section during this year, but no dates have been announced yet.

http://www.fomento.gob.es/MFOM/LANG...OMUNICACION/NOTICIAS1/2015/Mayo/150513-01.htm


----------



## Kemo

Construction permit was issued for

*S19*: Świlcza – Rzeszów-South 6.3km (May 2015 to August 2017) – project – map

Works are about to start.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Austria:
*NEW S7:* Riegersdorf (A2) – Dobersdorf 14.8km (May 2015 to 2021) – project – map (source)

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*NEW A1:* Donja Gracanica – Drivusa 8.3km (October 2014 to >= 2017) [only southern part u/c] – project – map (source)

- Italy:
*A52:* Fiera di Milano (A8) – Novate Milanese ~2km (April 2014 to 2016 --> 27th April 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*A58:* Ornate (A4) – Pozzuolo Martesana (SP103) 9km (2012 to 16th May 2015 --> 16th May 2015) – project – map (source)
*A58:* Comazzo – Cerro al Lambro (A1) 17km (2012 to 16th May 2015 --> 16th May 2015) – project – map (source)
*A59:* Grandate (A9) – Albate 3km (2010 to 23rd May 2015 --> 23rd May 2015) – project – map (source)

- The Netherlands: (source; source; source; source)
*N62:* Hoogedijk (N61) – Terneuzen-South (Sluiskil Tunnel) 4.8km (November 2011 to 23rd May 2015 --> 23rd May 2015) – project – map
*N62:* Heinkenszand (A58) – 's-Heerenhoek (N254) 5.3km (August 2014 to 2016) – project --> project – map

- Poland:
*NEW S19:* Swilcza – Rzeszow-South 6.3km (May 2015 to August 2017) – project – map (source; source)

- Romania: (source)
*A1:* Dumbrava – Cosevita --> Dumbrava - Margina 28.6km --> 15km (2013 to May 2016) – project – map --> map
*A1:* Cosevita – Ilia --> Dobra - Ilia 21.1km --> 10km (2013 to May 2016) – ? – map --> map
*NEW A1:* Margina – Dobra 25km (2013 to >= 2016) – ? – map

- Russia:
*NEW P23:* Zaytsevo – Bolshiye Kolpany 23km (Spring 2014 to 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Serbia:
*A1:* Caricina dolina – Vladicin han 14.3km (September 2013 to > September 2016 --> April 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Slovakia: (map) *NEW*

- Spain:
*NEW Ma30:* Cas Capita – Son Ferriol 3.5km (July 2013 to 20th May 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 10km (? to >= 2015 --> ?) – ? – map (source)
*A38:* Benissa-North – Benissa-South 4km (? to >= 2015 --> ?) – ? – map (source)


Upcoming openings (May/June 2015):

*Italy S199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 34.2km (July 2011 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to *Late May 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge ~10km (May 2014 to *1st June 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to *5th June 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Albania A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *June 2015*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km (September 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Janki Male (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 10.5km (October 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.5km (December 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## arctic_carlos

MichiH said:


> Spain A334: Albox &#150; Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to May 2015) &#150; project &#150;


Delayed until the end of June:

http://www.almeria24h.com/m/noticia.php?noticia=32554 

They have just started now to extend the last layer of asphalt. There's a picture on the link.


----------



## marmurr1916

A few small suggestions to improve the quality of the English language in the OP:

<happened opening> 

change to <actual opening>

_None new motorway or expressway currently u/c_

change to 

_No new motorway or expressway currently u/c_

List of new motorway or expressway sections with happened or expected openings: 

change to 

List of new motorway or expressway sections with actual or expected opening dates:

Suggested changes to Ireland specific information:

M17: Tuam-West – Oranmore (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to February 2018) – project – map

change to

M17: Tuam-West – Rathmorrisy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to February 2018) – project – map


M18: Oranmore (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to February 2018) – project – map

change to 

M18: Rathmorrisy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to February 2018) – project – map

The village of Oranmore is approx. 10km from the point where the M6 and M18/M17 interchange is under construction, at Rathmorrisy, Co. Galway:

http://www.galway.ie/M17/intermap.htm

The nearest town to Rathmorrisy is Athenry, Co. Galway - the distance from the centre of Athenry to Rathmorrisy is 6km:

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/R...a00c7a997318750!2m2!1d-8.7501893!2d53.3043378


----------



## caribrod

A4 Bulgaria (Maritsa Highway) - LOT 2 (34.2 km, Dimitrovgrad-Harmanli) was opened yesterday!

Source:
http://www.focus-fen.net/news/2015/05/29/373692/lot-2-of-bulgarias-maritsa-motorway-was-opened-thursday-roundup.html

Also,
A4: Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to Late May 2015) [2nd c/w] - will be opened on 5th June 2015


----------



## MichiH

^^ I know. I only update the list about once a week. I think it's sufficient to post news in the thread of the corresponding country or in the motorway opening thread. If I would have updated my list afterwards but forgot a project, I would be glad to get a trigger here .


----------



## Gsus

Two projects that`s already been started, which is missing in the first post is the projects E16 Sandvika - Wøyen (4km) and E39 Svegatjørn - Rådal (17km), which also includes a 2 km motorway-connection on highway 580. E16 i scheduled for completion in 2019, and E39 during 2021/2022.

Also, E6 between Jaktøyen (Melhus) and Sandmoen (south of Trondheim), an 8 km long motorway-section commences this year. The railway line between Oslo and Trondheim is getting a new trace, and bridge crossing the motorway, and this work has already been started together with preparatory ground works and building of construction-roads. Main tenders is scheduled to go out very soon. Completion is set sometime during 2018.

Two projects a little farther into the future is E18 Tvedestrand - Arendal (23 km), and E18 Rugtvedt - Dørdal (south of Porsgrunn)(17 km). Tenders for preparatory works (constrution-roads and logging) is already out, and will be decides during mid-june for Tvedestrand - Arendal. Main tenders is scheduled to go out late this year or early 2016. Tvedestrand-Arendal i scheduled for completion in 2018, and Rugtvedt-Dørdal during 2019.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Algeria:
_New data will be checked with next update_

- Bulgaria:
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 34.2km (July 2011 to Late May 2015 --> 28th May 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*A4:* Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to Late May 2015 --> 5th/6th June 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*A3:* Sandanski – Kulata 15.0km (April 2012 to August 2015 --> 1st August 2015) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 31.4km (October 2011 to Late September 2015 --> October 2015) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*NEW B101:* AS Thyrow – AS Trebbin-North 5.0km (May 2015 to Late 2018) – project – map (source)

- Ireland: (source)
*M17:* Tuam-West – Oranmore (M6) --> Tuam-West – Rathmorrisy (M6) 25.5km (May 2014 to February 2018) – project – map
*M18:* Oranmore (M6) – Gort --> Rathmorrisy (M6) – Gort 27.7km (May 2014 to February 2018) – project – map

- Norway:
*NEW E16:* Voyenenga – Sandvika (E18) 3.5km (February 2015 to 2020) – project – map (source; source)
*E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to June 2015 --> 25th June 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain:
*A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to May 2015 --> Late June 2015) – project – map (source)
*A54 --> LU12:* Lugo – Vilamoure 6.5km (? to 2015 --> September 2015) – ? – map (source; source)
*A21:* Sigües – A-1601 2.5km (? to ? --> 2015) – ? – map (source)
*AC15:* A Coruna Outer Port – AG55 --> A Coruna Outer Port – Pastoriza (AG55) ~ 5km (< 2011 to ? --> 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A14:* Alguaire – Lleida (A2) ~8km (? to > 2015 --> October 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A2:* Macanet de la Selva (C35) – Sils 2.7km (December 2014 to ? --> 2016) – ? – map (source)
*A54:* Lavacolla – Arzua-West 18.5km (? to 2015 --> 2017) – ? – map (source)
*A44:* Atarfe (N432) – Santa Fe (A92G) 3km (2007 to _suspended_ --> <= 2018) – project – map (source)

- Sri Lanka:
*E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to June 2015 --> Mid June 2015) – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (June/July 2015):

_*Italy S199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to *May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to *Late May 2015*) – project – map_
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge ~10km (May 2014 to *1st June 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to *5th June 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to *5th/6th June 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *Mid June 2015*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to *25th June 2015*) – project – map
*Albania A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *June 2015*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km (September 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Janki Male (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 10.5km (October 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.5km (December 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *Late June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to *1st July 2015*) – project – map
*Sweden E6:* Tanumshede – Palen 7km (2013 to *6th July 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M43:* Mako – HU/RO border 23.1km (October 2012 to *15th July 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* HU/RO border – Nadlac 1km (October 2011 to *15th July 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Agugliaro – Noventa Vicentina 6km (September 2005 to *July 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S69:* Buczkowice – Zywiec-Sola 9.6km (August 2010 to *July 2015*) – project – map
*Albania A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to *Mid 2015*) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N261:* Waalwijk (A59) – Tilburg-North 7km (September 2012 to *Mid 2015*) – ? – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Agent 006

These motorways may also start construction next year:
* Rv. 3/rv. 25 Tønset - Åkroken (part of Ommangsvollen - Grundset project), 14 km 
* E39 Harestad - Bokn (Rogfast), 29 km


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Algeria:
_New data will be checked with next update_

- Bulgaria:
*A4:* Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to 6th/7th June 2015 --> 5th-7th June 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*A3:* Sandanski – Kulata 15.0km (April 2012 to 1st August 2015 --> Early August 2015) – project – map (source)
*A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 4.9km (August 2013 to August 2015 --> Mid July 2015) – ? – map (source)
*?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to > August 2015 --> October 2015) – project – map (source)
*I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to September 2015 --> October 2015) – project – map (source)
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 31.4km (October 2011 to October 2015 --> Late September 2015) – project – map (source)

- Italy:
*A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to 1st July 2015 --> Late 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to May 2015 --> August 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS597:* Monti/Telti – Enas 7.2km (December 2013 to November 2015 --> February 2016) – project – map (source)
*SS597:* Ploaghe – Ardara 9.4km (September 2013 to August 2015 --> March 2016) – project – map (source)
*SS597:* Enas – west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) 8.4km (December 2013 to November 2015 --> April 2016) – project – map (source)
*SS597:* Monti-West – Monti/Telti 6.4km (February 2015 to March 2017 --> February 2017) – project – map (source)

- Romania: (source; source; source)
*A10:* Aiud – Alba Iulia-North 24.2km (November 2014 --> Spring 2015 to October 2016) – ? – map
*A10:* Alba Iulia-North – Sebes (A1) 17km (November 2014 --> Spring 2015 to October 2016) – ? – map

- Slovakia:
*D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.5km (December 2011 to June 2015 --> 1st July 2015) – project – map (source)

- Sri Lanka:
*E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to Mid June 2015 --> 20th June 2015) – project – map (source)

- United Kingdom: (source)
*NI-A8:* Coleman's Corner – south of Ballynure (A57) 3.7km (August 2012 to Late May 2015 --> 29th May 2015) – project – map
*NI-A8:* north of Ballynure – Millbrook (A36) 7.3km (August 2012 to Late May 2015 --> 29th May 2015) – project – map


Upcoming openings (June/July 2015):

_*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge ~10km (May 2014 to *1st June 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map_
*Slovenia H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to *5th June 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to *5th/6th June 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *20th June 2015*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to *25th June 2015*) – project – map
*Albania A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to *June 2015*) – ? – map
*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *June 2015*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km (September 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Janki Male (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 10.5km (October 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *Late June 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.5km (December 2011 to *1st July 2015*) – project – map
*Sweden E6:* Tanumshede – Palen 7km (2013 to *6th July 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M43:* Mako – HU/RO border 23.1km (October 2012 to *15th July 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* HU/RO border – Nadlac 1km (October 2011 to *15th July 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 4.9km (August 2013 to *Mid July 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Agugliaro – Noventa Vicentina 6km (September 2005 to *July 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S69:* Buczkowice – Zywiec-Sola 9.6km (August 2010 to *July 2015*) – project – map
*Albania A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to *Mid 2015*) – ? – map
*The Netherlands N261:* Waalwijk (A59) – Tilburg-North 7km (September 2012 to *Mid 2015*) – ? – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Albania: (source)
*A4:* Mbrostar Ura – Levan 22km (2013 to June 2015 --> 2016) – ? – map
*A3:* Tirana – Mushqeta ~17km (April 2011 to Mid 2015 --> Spring 2016) – ? – map

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*A1:* Zvirovici – Zvirici --> Zvirovici – Medugorje 9.1km (October 2010 to 17th September 2014) – project – map

- Bulgaria:
*A4:* Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to 5th-7th June 2015 --> 7th June 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Germany:
*A71:* temp. AS B85 near Etzleben – AS Sömmerda-East --> Etzleben – AS Sömmerda-East 11.4km (June 2010 to August 2015) – project – map

- Serbia:
*A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge ~10km (May 2014 to 1st June 2015 --> June 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Slovenia:
*H6:* Izola – Semedela 5.2km (September 2010 to 5th June 2015 --> 5th June 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain: (source)
*A11:* Fresnillo de las Duenas – El Burgo de Osma-West 44km (? --> 2009/10 to _suspended_ --> 2017) – ? – map
*A11:* El Burgo de Osma-East – La Mallona 33km (? --> 2009/10 to _suspended_ --> 2017) – ? – map


Upcoming openings (June/July 2015):

*Bulgaria A4:* Kapitan Petko Voyvoda – east of Svilengrad 8.9km (Spring 2011 to *7th June 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Csorna-East – Enese 6.0km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Hungary M85:* Rabapatona – Györ (M1) 6.8km (June 2013 to *Mid June 2015*) – ? – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *20th June 2015*) – project – map
*Norway E6:* Korslund – Langset 3.8km (2012 to *25th June 2015*) – project – map
*France N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *June 2015*) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (? to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km (September 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S8:* Janki Male (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 10.5km (October 2011 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge ~10km (May 2014 to *June 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to *June 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to *Late June 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.5km (December 2011 to *1st July 2015*) – project – map
*Sweden E6:* Tanumshede – Palen 7km (2013 to *6th July 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M43:* Mako – HU/RO border 23.1km (October 2012 to *15th July 2015*) – project – map
*Romania A1:* HU/RO border – Nadlac 1km (October 2011 to *15th July 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 4.9km (August 2013 to *Mid July 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy A31:* Agugliaro – Noventa Vicentina 6km (September 2005 to *July 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S69:* Buczkowice – Zywiec-Sola 9.6km (August 2010 to *July 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N261:* Waalwijk (A59) – Tilburg-North 7km (September 2012 to *Mid 2015*) – ? – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## FiveYears

Could we get one topic just with motorway (min2x2 lanes) maps of regions, countries and continents. Would be nice if it were on one place.


----------



## italystf

FiveYears said:


> Could we get one topic just with motorway (min2x2 lanes) maps of regions, countries and continents. Would be nice if it were on one place.


You can start a new one, if you want. Other forumers will thank you and contribute.


----------



## belerophon

FiveYears said:


> Could we get one topic just with motorway (min2x2 lanes) maps of regions, countries and continents. Would be nice if it were on one place.


Well yes, it could be set up step by step.

At first the maps could be used which are already uploaded here,
maybe with links to get always the newest version. 

National street companys/ governmental branch: SK, CZ
Work of private people/forum members: PL, RO 

usw.

This would really be a good thing, because its to much work for a single person to setup a new map for missing countrys. But to do it for just one country might be achievable and could set up on the list MichiHH is providing. On the other side, he could use these map collection for his link in the headline of each country.

The idea is very good. I think the community would help with comments of missing/wrong entries. But someone needs to start.

Thats a cause for me to give a big thanks to all who support here, i feel privileged to profit of this forum.


----------



## belerophon

MichiHH provides links for BIH, DE, FYROM, PL, RO (but one the change is steady here), SK, ES, S.

CZ: http://www.rsd.cz/Maps

Also de.wikipedia has a category: motorway networks in europe. There are often links to the national department of infrastructure/mobility etc. (whilst not all provide maps, but some do occasionally)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autobahn 
sroll down to "europäische Autobahnnetze" (european motorway networks). This is also available in other languages, but not comparable to the german version.

Greetz


----------



## Kemo

> DK15: Latkowo – Markowice


Project: http://obwodnicainowroclawia.pl/



> S7: Nidzica-North – Napierki


project: http://www.nidzica-napierki.pl/index.html


----------



## Wolfgang16

MichiH said:


> - France:
> *N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? to Early July 2015 --> 2nd July 2015) – project – map (source)
> 
> Please correct if data is outdated.


According to this article the works began in Dec 2010.


----------



## satanism

> Bulgaria A2: Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 4.9km (August 2013 to Mid July 2015)


This one is most likely not going to make it for 15th of July, as announced initially. This was announced today by the responsible ministry in Bulgaria.No alternate date was specified, however the delay should only be a couple of weeks or so.


EDIT: Deadline has officially been extended by 25 days after July 15. So an opening in the beginning/mid of Aug could be expected.


----------



## marmurr1916

...


----------



## marmurr1916

...


----------



## marmurr1916

*Ireland M11:* Rathnew – Arklow-North 16.5km (June 2013 to *13 July 2015*) – project – map


----------



## g.spinoza

First 4 km of Italian A12 construction, from Civitavecchia to the bridge over Mignone river, are going to open tomorrow, Friday 17th July.

The remainder part, up to Tarquinia, is going to open by August.


----------



## italystf

g.spinoza said:


> First 4 km of Italian A12 construction, from Civitavecchia to the bridge over Mignone river, are going to open tomorrow, Friday 17th July.
> 
> The remainder part, up to Tarquinia, is going to open by August.


Wow, I didn't expect that it would open so early. The generic deadline "by 2015" was set years ago, but since I didn't read about regular updates, I though they were well behind the schedule.
Hopefully construction will start soon somewhere between Tarquinia and Grosseto.


----------



## Kemo

New
S19: Sokołów Małopolski-North – Stobierna 12.5km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project - map


----------



## Autobahn-mann

What did you think if the list in the first post was placed in alphabetycal order?


----------



## MichiH

^^ It's ordered in alphabetical order of the country names. The countries' projects are chronologically ordered by the actual or estimated opening date.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

^^ I've seen and understand. I follow this thread with a lot of interest! It's a very good work.
I'll know what if also the projects was ordered alphabetically... I think that it's more easy to identify the single project with the "ouverture" of ever single stretch.
But (I know) so will be "lost" the date order...


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Bulgaria:
*A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 4.9km (August 2013 to Mid July 2015 --> Mid August 2015) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A3:* Marino pole – Kulata 3.2km (April 2012 to 16th July 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*NEW A3:* Marino pole – Kulata 3.2km (April 2012 to Early August 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*A3:* Sandanski – Kulata --> south of Sandanski - Marino pole 15.0km --> 11.5km (April 2012 to Early August 2015) – project – map --> map (source; source)

- Canada:
*ON-401:* Windsor-Lamelle Street – Windsor-Howard Avenue ~ 8km (August 2011 to 29th June 2015 --> 29th June 2015) – project – map (source)
*QC-A85:* Note-Dame-du-Lac – Lac Martin ~ 8km --> 7.5km (2012 to Fall 2015) – project – map (source)

- Czech Republic:
*NEW D1:* Prerov-North (R55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (R35) 14.3km (July 2015 to July 2018) – project – map (source; source)

- Denmark:
*PR17:* Smorum – Ballerup --> Traervej – Ballerup 3.8km --> 5km (Fall 2012 to 13th July 2015 --> 13th July 2015) – project – map --> map (source)

- France:
*N88:* La Baraque St-Jean – La Mothe 13.7km (? --> December 2010 to 2nd July 2015 --> 2nd July 2015) – project – map (source; source; source)
*A466:* Quincieux (A46) – Les Cheres (A6) 4km (? to September 2015 --> 4th July 2015) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 4.6km (Summer 2006 to Mid 2016 --> 17th July 2015) [direction Hamburg] – project – map (source)
*A71:* Etzleben – AS Sömmerda-East 11.4km (June 2010 to August 2015 --> Late August 2015) – project – map (source)

- Greece:
*A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to June 2015 --> 2015) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Hungary:
*M43:* Mako – HU/RO border --> Mako – HU/RO border (Nagylak) 23.1km (October 2012 to 15th July 2015 --> 11th July 2015) – project – map (source)

- Ireland:
*M11:* Rathnew – Arklow-North 16.5km (June 2013 to August 2015 --> 13th July 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*N17:* Tuam-North – Tuam-West 4.2km (May 2014 to February 2018 --> Summer 2017) – project – map (source)

- Italy:
*A12:* Tarquinia-Tuscania-Viterbo – Civitavecchia-Aurelia --> Tarquinia-Tuscania-Viterbo – south of Mignone bridge 14.5km --> 10.5km (October 2011 to 2015 --> August 2015) – project – map --> map (source; source)
*NEW A12:* south of Mignone bridge – Civitavecchia-Aurelia 4km (October 2011 to 17th July 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW Strada a Mare Guido Rossa:* Genoa-Cornigliano – Genoa-Sampierdarena 1.6km (February 2011 to 7th February 2015) – ? – map (source)
*SS106:* Roccella Jonica-Canne – Gioiosa-East 8km (May 2013 to 2015 --> 9th July 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*SS106:* Gioiosa-East – Gioiosa Jonica 3.5km --> 4km (September 2011 to 2015 --> 9th July 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to June 2015 --> 2015) – project – map (source: date has passed)

- Morocco:
*A4 --> A8:* Khouribga – Beni Mellal 95km (April 2010 to 17th May 2014) – ? – map (source)
*A4 --> A8:* Berrechid (A7) – Khouribga 75km (April 2010 to 2015 --> 16th July 2015) – ? – map (source; source)

- Poland:
*NEW S19:* Sokolow Malopolski-North – Stobierna 12.5km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*S7:* Nidzica-North – Napierki 22.7km (March 2015 to May 2017) – ? --> project – map (source)
*DK15:* Latkowo – Markowice 18.9km (April 2015 to November 2017) – ? --> project – map (source)

- Romania:
*A1:* HU/RO border – Nadlac --> HU/RO border (Nadlac) – Nadlac 1km --> 2.5km (October 2011 to 15th July 2015 --> 11th July 2015) – ? – map --> map (source)
*A1:* Pecica – Arad-West 10.5km (October 2011 to 15th July 2015 --> 11th July 2015) – project – map (source)

- Russia:
*M11:* Bologoye – Torzhok-North 66km --> 76km (Early 2012 to 28th November 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW M11:* St Petersburg-Pulkovo (A118) – Veliky Novgorod 141km (June 2015 to 2018) – project – map (source)
*M11:* Veliky Novgorod – Bologoye 217km --> 209km (Early 2014 to 2018) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia:
*D1:* Dubna Skala – Turany 16.5km --> 16.2km (December 2011 to 9th July 2015 --> 10th July 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*R3:* Martin (D1) – Martin 1.7km (December 2011 to 9th July 2015 --> 10th July 2015) – project – map (source)
*D3:* Svrcinovec – Skalite-West --> Svrcinovec (R5) – Skalite-West 12.3km (October 2013 to October 2016) [1st c/w] – project – map

- Spain:
*NEW A491:* Rota (A2078) – El Puerto de Santa Maria-West 9km (2013 to 29th June 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A334:* Albox – Arboleas 8.7km (2007 to Late June 2015 --> 3rd July 2015) – project – map (source)
*BU30:* Villatoro (A73) – Villimar ~2km (? to September 2015 --> 9th July 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*BU30:* Quintanaduenas – Villatoro (A73) ~3km (? to September 2015 --> 9th July 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Sri Lanka:
*NEW E01:* Matara – Hambantota-Airport 25km (July 2015 to Late 2018) – project – map (source)

- Sweden:
*E6:* Tanumshede – Palen 7km (2013 to 6th July 2015 --> 6th July 2015) – project – map (source; source)


Upcoming openings (July/August 2015):

*Germany A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 4.6km (Summer 2006 to *17th July 2015*) [direction Hamburg] – project – map
*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *Mid July 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *July 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S8:* Warsaw-Janki (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to *July 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S69:* Buczkowice – Zywiec-Sola 9.6km (August 2010 to *July 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N261:* Waalwijk (A59) – Tilburg-North 7km (September 2012 to *Mid 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Marino pole – Kulata 3.2km (April 2012 to *Early August 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Bulgaria A3:* south of Sandanski – Marino pole 11.5km (April 2012 to *Early August 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 4.9km (August 2013 to *Mid August 2015*) – ? – map
*Czech Republic I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A12:* Tarquinia-Tuscania-Viterbo – south of Mignone bridge 10.5km (October 2011 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS318:* Casacastalda – Valfabbrica 6.8km (< 2007 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*Germany A71:* Etzleben – AS Sömmerda-East 11.4km (June 2010 to *Late August 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Agugliaro – Noventa Vicentina 6km (September 2005 to *Late August 2015*) – project – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to *Summer 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*United Kingdom A453:* Kegworth (M1) – Clifton 8.8km (January 2013 to *Summer 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

Autobahn-mann said:


> I'll know what if also the projects was ordered alphabetically...


Ah, sorry, I didn't understand which data should be used for ordering.



Autobahn-mann said:


> I think that it's more easy to identify the single project with the "ouverture" of ever single stretch.


I think this would be a chaos. You would have many gaps or I had to add completed and planned sections too. I think wikipedia or other media can be used for getting a project overview like this. Maybe I should add wikipedia links? :?



Autobahn-mann said:


> But (I know) so will be "lost" the date order...


Exactly.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

^^ Was a question, but not a request


----------



## italystf

Italy
SS675 Monte Romano est - Cinelli 6,4 km 1st July 2015 to August 2017

http://roma.corriere.it/notizie/cro...km-b91e5a84-1c50-11e5-a24d-298f280523ad.shtml
(green on the map is the U/C part)


----------



## sotonsi

MichiH said:


> *A453:* Kegworth (M1) – Clifton 8.8km (January 2013 to Summer 2015) – project – map


Opening Ceremony today - Press Release


> *A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to August 2015) – project – map


The open day (for people to walk/cycle along) was yesterday. I highly doubt an August opening, but rather one next weekend.


----------



## Kemo

New

S3: Gaworzyce – Polkowice-North 16.9km (July 2015 to June 2018) – project – map
S3: Lubin-South – Legnica-South (A4) 22.6km (July 2015 to June 2018) – project – map


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Canada:
*DEL QC-A85:* De Saint-Antonin – Saint-Louis-du-Ha! Ha! 36.2km (2012 to December 2015) – project – map (source; source)

- Germany:
*A26:* AS Horneburg – AS Jork 4.6km (Summer 2006 to 17th July 2015 --> 17th July 2015) [direction Hamburg] – project – map (source)

- Italy:
*NEW SS675:* Monte Romano-East – Cinelli 6.4km (July 2015 to August 2017) – project – map (source)

- Poland:
*NEW S3:* Gaworzyce – Polkowice-North 16.9km (July 2015 to June 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW S3:* Lubin-South – Legnica-South (A4) 22.6km (July 2015 to June 2018) – ? – map (source)
*S8:* Warsaw-Janki (DK7) – Opacz (S2) 6.3km (March 2014 to July 2015 --> 17th July 2015) – project – map (source)

- United Kingdom:
*A453:* Kegworth (M1) – Clifton 8.8km (January 2013 to Summer 2015 --> 20th July 2015) – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (July/August 2015):

*Sri Lanka E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to *Mid July 2015*) – project – map
*Hungary M60:* Keszü – Pecs 1.8km (January 2014 to *July 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S69:* Buczkowice – Zywiec-Sola 9.6km (August 2010 to *July 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N261:* Waalwijk (A59) – Tilburg-North 7km (September 2012 to *Mid 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Marino pole – Kulata 3.2km (April 2012 to *Early August 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Bulgaria A3:* south of Sandanski – Marino pole 11.5km (April 2012 to *Early August 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A2:* Panayot Volovo – Belokopitovo 4.9km (August 2013 to *Mid August 2015*) – ? – map
*Czech Republic I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A12:* Tarquinia-Tuscania-Viterbo – south of Mignone bridge 10.5km (October 2011 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS318:* Casacastalda – Valfabbrica 6.8km (< 2007 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*United Kingdom A465:* Tredegar – Brynmawr 7.8km (January 2012 to *August 2015*) – project – map
*Germany A71:* Etzleben – AS Sömmerda-East 11.4km (June 2010 to *Late August 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A31:* Agugliaro – Noventa Vicentina 6km (September 2005 to *Late August 2015*) – project – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to *Summer 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The N261 in the Netherlands is mostly completed. Full 2x2, grade-separated capacity is available, all ramps are open to traffic. The last stretch was repaved last night.

There is no official opening yet, but traffic can use the entire project.


----------



## Xmaster

PovilD said:


> Reconstruction of Kaunas-Marijampolė finally started  First carriegeway reconstruction to AM category from 17.34 km to 21.84 km and viaduct widening (from 21.84 km to 23.4 km) over Rail Baltica
> 
> *A5:* Garliava – Mauručiai 6km (September 2015 to 2017) [1st c/w] – ? – map
> 
> Lithuanian source: http://www.lakd.lt/lt.php/naujienos/duotas_startas_via_baltica_kelio_ruozu_rekonstrukcijai/19933


Please include this stretch of Via Baltica on a lis of new motorway projects.
Only a term of works was not written correct. It should be May 2016.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I already read and even 'liked' the post . The link to the post is in my offline file now. It contains about 60 links plus 25 German press releases atm. I will post the latter on a German forum and I'll check Google News for German projects (Haven't done during the past 3 weeks). Afterwards, I will update the project list - including Lithuanian A5 .


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> I'll check Google News for German projects (Haven't done during the past 3 weeks).


I've noticed that Google News filters a lot of older news. Often you can go through many pages of news in the past 24 hours, but only one or two pages with news before that, with the same search query. It leaves out a lot older news.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I know.............................................................

I'm used to check it once a day but sometimes, one needs a break. Sorry .

That's the reason why I start with Google News and the project list of this thread is not updated first .


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> *N261:* Waalwijk (A59) – Tilburg-North 7km (September 2012 to Mid 2015) – ? – map


This project was formally concluded on 10 September 2015. The last paving works were done around 22 July.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Austria:
*NEW A11:* north of Karawanks tunnel – AT/SLO border 4.9km (September 2015 to Summer 2023) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria:
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 31.4km (October 2011 to Late September 2015 --> Late October 2015) – project – map (source; source)

- Canada: (source; source)
*NEW ON-400:* Murdock River Road (ON-637) – north of Alban 9km (Summer 2012 to 11th September 2015) – project – map
*ON-400:* Murdock River Road (ON-637) – north of French River (ON-607) --> north of Alban – north of French River (ON-607) 20km --> 11km (Summer 2012 to Summer 2016) – project – map --> map

- Czech Republic:
*D8:* Rehlovice – Bilinka 12.4km (November 2007 to Late 2018 --> Late 2016) – project – map (source; source; source)

- Finland:
*NEW Vt7:* Hamina-East – Vaalimaan 32km (June 2015 to Spring 2018) – project – map (source; source; source)

- France:
*N79:* Bresnay – Chemilly 6.3km (? to Fall 2015 --> December 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*A71:* Etzleben – AS Sömmerda-East 11.4km (June 2010 to 3rd September 2015 --> 3rd September 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*A14:* AK Schwerin – AS Grabow 14.4km (November 2012 to Late 2015 --> Mid December 2015) – ? – map (source)
*NEW B33:* AS Offenburg-Zunsweier – AS Gengenbach-North 2.8km (October 2010 to September 2016) – ? – map (source)
*B33:* AS Offenburg-Elgersweier (B3) – AS Gengenbach-North --> AS Offenburg-Elgersweier (B3) – AS Offenburg-Zunsweier 5.2km --> 2.4km (2012 --> October 2010 to 2018 --> Early 2018) – ? – map --> map (source)
*NEW B2:* AS Oberau-North – AS Oberau-South 4.2km (September 2015 to Late 2021) – project – map (source)

- Hungary: (source; source; source; source)
*M85:* Csorna-East – Kony --> Csorna-East (M86) – Kony 3.7km --> 5.8km (June 2013 to Early September 2015 --> 9th September 2015) – ? – map --> map
*M86:* Szilsarkany – Csorna-East --> Szilsarkany – north of Csorna-East (M85) 12.5km --> 9.3km (June 2013 to Late September 2015 --> 9th September 2015) – ? – map --> map
*NEW M86:* north of Csorna-East (M85) – north of Csorna 1.1km (June 2013 to 9th September 2015) [1st c/w] – ? – map
*M86:* Szeleste – Hegyfalu 7.5km (October 2013 to October 2015 --> 18th September 2015) – ? – map
*M86:* Hegyfalu – Szilsarkany 33.4km (October 2013 to November 2016 --> Summer 2016) – ? – map

- Italy:
*SP103 Milan:* Pioltello - Pozzuolo Martesana (A58) 6.8km (2008 to 2015 --> 23rd July 2014) – project – map (source)
*A31:* Agugliaro – Noventa Vicentina 6km (September 2005 to 31st August 2015 --> 31st August 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to Late 2015 --> Early November 2015) – project – map (source)
*SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to August 2015 --> Late 2015) – project – map (source)
*Pedemontana Veneta:* Thiene (A31) – Breganze 5.7km (November 2011 to Late 2015 --> Early 2016) – project – map (source)
*A1var:* La Quercia – Aglio 37km (2004 to 2015 --> 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*A1var:* Aglio – Barberino 6km (2004 to 2015 --> 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*SS77:* Foligno (SS3) – Colfiorito 19km (November 2009 to 2015 --> 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*SS77:* Bavareto – Pontelatrave 8km (November 2009 to 2015 --> 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*SS96 Barese:* Mellitto – Toritto 5.4km (March 2010 to 2015 --> 2016) – ? – map (source; source)
*SS318:* Casacastalda – Valfabbrica 6.8km (< 2007 to August 2015 --> 2016) – project – map (source; source)
*SS318:* Valfabbrica – Pianello 8.5km (2009 to 2015 --> 2016) [NEW: ~4km 1st c/w only] – project – map (source; source)

- Lithuania:
*NEW A5:* Mauruciai – Garliava 6.1km (September 2015 to 2017) [1st c/w]– ? – map (source; source)

- Montenegro:
*A1:* Matesevo – Podgorica-North (M2) 41.0km (May 2015 to April 2017 --> May 2019) – project – map (source; source)

- The Netherlands:
*A4:* Delft – Schiedam-North 7km (April 2012 to Late 2015 --> 18th December 2015) – project – map (source)
*N356:* Dokkum-South – Broeksterwald 4km (December 2012 to December 2015 --> 28th September 2015) – project – map (source)
*N381:* Wijnjewoude – Donkerbroek 5.5km (May 2014 to December 2015 --> 14th September 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Norway: (source; (source; source)
*NEW E39:* Nordas/Soras (Fv580) – Ulven 16.2km (September 2015 to 2022) – project – map
*NEW Fv580:* Flyplassvegen – Nordas/Soras (E39) 2km (September 2015 to 2022) – project – map

- Poland:
*NEW DK55:* Grudziadz-Poludniowa – Grudziadz-Konstytucji 3 Maja 1.2km (September 2013 to 27th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW DK8:* Bialystok-Szosa Elcka – Bialystok-Produkcyjna 1.4km (May 2013 to 28th October 2014) – project – map (source)
*NEW DK7:* Warsaw-Janki (S8) – Sekocin Stary 2.0km (September 2014 to 17th September 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*S8:* rededication Warsaw-Powazkowska – Warsaw-Modlinska 4.6km (October 2015 --> September 2015) – project – map (source)
*DK7:* Warsaw-Janki (S8) – Sekocin Las --> Sekocin Stary – Sekocin Las 3.1km --> 1.1km (September 2014 to December 2015) – project – map --> map (source)
*DK89:* Gdansk-Letnica – Gdansk-Przerobka 2.4km (October 2011 to March 2016 --> April 2016) – project – map (source)
*S7:* Nidzica-North – Napierki 22.7km (March 2015 to May 2017) – project --> project (2) – map (source)
*S3:* Nova Sol-South – Gaworzyce --> Nowa Sol-South – Gaworzyce 16.4km (August 2015 to June 2018) – project – map (source)
*NEW A1:* Wozniki – Pyrzowice (S1) 15.2km (September 2015 to November 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Portugal:
*NEW N125:* Faro-North – Rio Seco 2.5km (2009 to 17th August 2015) – project – map (source)

- Romania: (source; source)
*A10:* Turda (A3) – Decea 16.3km --> 16.8km (July 2014 to March 2016) – ? – map
*A10:* Decea – Aiud 12.5km --> 8.5km (July 2014 to March 2016) – ? – map
*A10:* Aiud – Alba Iulia-North 24.2km --> 28.7km (Spring 2015 --> July 2014 to October 2016) – ? – map
*A10:* Alba Iulia-North – Sebes (A1) 17km --> 16.0km (Spring 2015 to October 2016) – ? – map

- Russia:
*P268:* Azov-South – Koysug-West 20km (? to 26th/27th August 2015 --> 26th August 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A121:* Sosnovo – Keppo --> Sosnovo – Steklyannyy 22.8km (? to 2016 --> 11th September 2015) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A121:* Losevo – Sosnovo 17km (2015 to 2019) – ? – map (source)

- Spain:
*LU12:* Lugo – Vilamoure --> Lugo-Torron – Vilamoure 6.5km --> 3.6km (? to September 2015 --> 17th September 2015) – ? – map --> map (source)

- Sri Lanka:
*E02:* Kadawatha (E04) – Kaduwela 8.9km (February 2012 to August 2015 --> 17th September 2015) – project – map (source; source; source)


Upcoming openings (September/October 2015):

*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to *Summer 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Luxembourg A7:* Lorentzweiler – Waldhaff 8.5km (? to *23rd September 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N356:* Dokkum-South – Broeksterwald 4km (December 2012 to *28th September 2015*) – project – map
*Croatia A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (2008 to *September 2015*) – ? – map
*Pakistan M4:* Khanewl – Multan 54km (August 2009 to *September 2015*) – ? – map
*Poland S8:* rededication Warsaw-Powazkowska – Warsaw-Modlinska 4.6km (*September 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 16.2km (April 2012 to *September 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to *September 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A7:* Carchuna – Castell de Ferro 10.1km (? to *September 2015*) – ? – map
*Czech Republic I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to *15th October 2015*) – project – map
*Germany A23:* AS Itzehoe-Center – south of Stör bridge 2.5km (January 2007 to *24th October 2015*) – project – map
*Austria A9:* Bosrucktunnel 7.3km (2007 to *October 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Bulgaria ?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Czech Republic R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Fricovce – Svinia 11.2km (December 2011 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 31.4km (October 2011 to *Late October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Dupnitsa – Blagoevgrad 37.0km (July 2013 to *30th October 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Austria:
*A9:* Bosrucktunnel 7.3km (2007 to October 2015 --> 17th October 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria: (source; source)
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad – Harmanli 34.2km --> 31.5km (July 2011 to 28th May 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 31.4km --> 33.8km (October 2011 to Late October 2015) – project – map

- Croatia:
*A5:* north of Drava bridge – Osijek ~6km (July 2011 to 2016 --> >= April 2017) – ? – map (source; source)
*A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (2008 to September 2015 --> November 2015) – ? – map (source)
*D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to Summer 2015 --> November 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Kosovo: (source; source; source)
*R6:* Prishtina – Hani i Elezit --> Prishtina (R7) – Hani i Elezit 55km (October 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map
*NEW ?:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (M2) 3km (October 2014 to September 2015) – ? – map

- Poland:
*S8:* rededication Warsaw-Powazkowska – Warsaw-Modlinska 4.6km (September 2015 --> 20th September 2015) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia: (source)
*D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to September 2015 --> 30th September 2015) – project – map
*D1:* Fricovce – Svinia 11.2km (December 2011 to October 2015 --> Late 2015) – project – map

- Sweden:
*40 --> R40:* Dallebo – Hester 17km (2012 to November 2015 --> 17th October 2015) – project – map (source)

In addition, I introduced a separation by year dates: 2014 opening:, 2015 opening:,....


Upcoming openings (September/October 2015):

*Luxembourg A7:* Lorentzweiler – Waldhaff 8.5km (? to *23rd September 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N356:* Dokkum-South – Broeksterwald 4km (December 2012 to *28th September 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to *30th September 2015*) – project – map
*Kosovo ?:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (M2) 3km (October 2014 to *September 2015*) – ? – map
*Pakistan M4:* Khanewl – Multan 54km (August 2009 to *September 2015*) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 16.2km (April 2012 to *September 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A7:* Carchuna – Castell de Ferro 10.1km (? to *September 2015*) – ? – map
*Czech Republic I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to *15th October 2015*) – project – map
*Austria A9:* Bosrucktunnel 7.3km (2007 to *17th October 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Sweden R40:* Dallebo – Hester 17km (2012 to *17th October 2015*) – project – map
*Germany A23:* AS Itzehoe-Center – south of Stör bridge 2.5km (January 2007 to *24th October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria ?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Czech Republic R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 33.8km (October 2011 to *Late October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Dupnitsa – Blagoevgrad 37.0km (July 2013 to *30th October 2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## Kemo

Why doesn't the Blanka tunnel in Praha count as a "motorway project"?

___



> S8: Marki – Drewnica (S17) 2.6km (February 2015 to July 2017)


Project: http://s8obw-marek.pl/


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> Why doesn't the Blanka tunnel in Praha count as a "motorway project"?


Because no one answered in the Czech thread:



Kemo said:


> Doesn't it count as a "motorway"?
> If so, you should post it in the Motorway openings thread


And no one posted it in the motorway opening thread.

I was too lazy to watch the video if it's really motorway-/expresswaylike. Of course, a tunnel with two tubes has two carriageways and it's usually grade-separated, but are there traffic lights at the beginning and end of the new tunnel? I think there are only traffic lights at the eastern end? If there are no traffic lights at the western end - a part of something "bigger" -, I would add it. Is there a project page? Accurate data from..to.. construction begin....


----------



## MichiH

fpga123 said:


> *M4: Khanewl – Multan 54km*
> - Scheduled date of completion September 2015


Is there any info about the completion of the M4 section? Was it opened or is it delayed?

Which new motorway sections are currently under construction? I think it's:

*M4:* Khanewl – Multan 54km (August 2009 to September 2015) – ? – map
*M9:* Hyderabad – Karachi 136km (March 2015 to September 2017) – ? – map
*E2:* Garhi Ameer Khan-Warsak Road – Bakhshi Pull-Charsadda Road 11.6km (December 2014 to ?) – ? – map
*E35:* Hassan Abdal (M1) – Jharee Kas 40km (November 2014 to ?) – ? – map
*E35:* Jharee Kas – Sarai Saleh 19km (November 2014 to ?) – ? – map

Are there any estimated completion date of E2/E35?
Is any u/c project missing in my list?
Are there more projects announced to be started "soon" (2015-17)?


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Austria:
*S36:* Scheifling – Sankt Georgen --> west of Sankt Georgen – east of Sankt Georgen 7.2km --> ~1.5km (May 2013 --> April 2013 to Summer 2018 --> 1st December 2015) – project – map --> map (source)

- Czech Republic:
*NEW MO:* Prague-Malovanka – Prague-Troja 5.5km (2007 to 19th September 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW D3:* Bosilec – Sevetin 8.1km (September 2015 to September 2018) – project – map (source; source)

In addition, all project page links have been changed

- France:
*NEW A89:* east of Lentilly – Limonest (A6) 5.5km (Mid 2015 to Early 2018) – project – map (source; source)

- Germany:
*A46:* AS Bestwig – AS Nuttlar 5.6km (September 2009 to 2nd half-year 2016 --> 2018) – ? – map (source)

- Kosovo: (source)
*?:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (M2) 3km (October 2014 to September 2015 --> Mid October 2015) – ? – map
*R6:* Prishtina (R7) – Hani i Elezit --> Prishtina (R7) – RKS/MK border (Hani i Elezit) 55km (October 2014 to Late 2017) – ? – map

- Luxembourg:
*A7:* Lorentzweiler – Waldhaff 8.5km (? --> 2003 to 23rd September 2015 --> 23rd September 2015) – project – map (source)

- The Netherlands:
*N356:* Dokkum-South – Broeksterwald 4km (December 2012 to 28th September 2015 --> 28th September 2015) – project – map (source)

- Poland:
*NEW S3:* Lubin-North – Lubin-South 11.3km (September 2015 to June 2018) – ? – map (source)
*S8:* Marki – Drewnica (S17) 2.6km (February 2015 to July 2017) – ? --> project – map (source)

- Serbia:
*A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 16.2km (April 2012 to September 2015 --> >= 2015) – project – map (source: date has passed; no updated info)

- Slovakia:
*D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to 30th September 2015 --> 15th October 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain:
*A2-AP7:* Castellbisbal (A2) – Castellbisbal (AP7) 1km (2007 to 2015 --> >= 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*A7:* Carchuna – Castell de Ferro 10.1km (? --> 2002 to September 2015 --> 7th October 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A21:* Sigües – A-1601 --> west of Sigües – Sigües (A-1601) 2.5km --> 3.5km (? to 2015 --> 23rd September 2015) – ? – map --> map (source)
*A21:* Santa Cilia – Jaca-West 9.0km (? to _suspended_ --> > 2017) – ? – map (source)
*A21:* Puente la Reina de Jaca – Santa Cilia 7.2km (? to > 2017 --> _suspended_) – ? – map (source)
*A27:* Valls-North – Valls-South 5.7km (? to 2015 --> Late 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A27:* Valls-South – Morell 8.7km (? to 2015 --> Late 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A32:* Linares-West – Ibros 11.3km (? --> 2007 to 2015 --> 2nd October 2015) – ? – map (source; source)
*A32:* west of Ubeda – east of Ubeda 8km (? to 2015 --> >= 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*A32:* east of Ubeda – east of Torreperogil 8km (? to 2015 --> >= 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A38:* Cullera – Favara (AP-7) 10km (? to ? --> >= 2017) – ? – map (source)
*A54:* Palas-West – Guntin-North 14.9km (? to 2015 --> October 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A316:* west of Mancha Real – north of Mancha Real 8.5km (? to 2015 --> Early October 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*A316:* Torrequebradilla – Puente del Obispo-South 6.7km (? to 2015 --> 25th September 2015) – project – map (source)
*A316:* Puente del Obispo-South - Puente del Obispo-North 5.8km (? to 2015 --> December 2015) – project – map (source)
*A316:* Puente del Obispo-North – Baeza-West 4.5km (? to 2015 --> December 2015) – project – map (source)
*A316:* Baeza-West – Ubeda-West --> Baeza-West – Ubeda-West (A316R) 8km --> 6.8km (? to 2015 --> 25th September 2015) – project – map --> map (source)
*A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-North – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 3km (? to Late 2015 --> October 2015) – project – map (source)
*AC15:* A Coruna Outer Port – Pastoriza (AG55) ~5km (< 2011 to 2015 --> December 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A16? --> B25:* Cornellà (A2) – Sant Boi de Llobregat (C32) 2km (2009 to 2015 --> June 2016) – project – map (source)
*CA35:* Cadiz – Barrio Río San Pedro (CA36) 4.8km (? to 2015 --> 24th September 2015) – ? – map (source)


Upcoming openings (October/November 2015):

_*Pakistan M4:* Khanewl – Multan 54km (August 2009 to *September 2015*) – ? – map_
*Spain A7:* Carchuna – Castell de Ferro 10.1km (2002 to *7th October 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A316:* west of Mancha Real – north of Mancha Real 8.5km (? to *Early October 2015*) – project – map
*Czech Republic I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to *15th October 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to *15th October 2015*) – project – map
*Austria A9:* Bosrucktunnel 7.3km (2007 to *17th October 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Sweden R40:* Dallebo – Hester 17km (2012 to *17th October 2015*) – project – map
*Germany A23:* AS Itzehoe-Center – south of Stör bridge 2.5km (January 2007 to *24th October 2015*) – project – map
*Kosovo ?:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (M2) 3km (October 2014 to *Mid October 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria ?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Czech Republic R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A54:* Palas-West – Guntin-North 14.9km (? to *October 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-North – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 3km (? to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 33.8km (October 2011 to *Late October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Dupnitsa – Blagoevgrad 37.0km (July 2013 to *30th October 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to *Early November 2015*) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina ?:* Prnjavor – Johovac 36.6km (May 2013 to *November 2015*) – project – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to *November 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Croatia A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (2008 to *November 2015*) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Grabovnica – Grdelica 5.6km (June 2012 to *November 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 10.1km (April 2012 to *November 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to *November 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud – Lennoxville (QC143) ~3km (2012 to *Fall 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A85:* Note-Dame-du-Lac – Lac Martin 7.5km (2012 to *Fall 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to *Fall 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Spain A8:* Torrelavega – San Vitores 25.5km (? to *Fall 2015*) – ? – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice update again. The Pakistani city is called Khanew*a*l.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

*Italy A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to Early November 2015 * --> 5 November 2015*)



I-LUVI said:


> intanto dallo stesso sito si evince che la data di apertura della B1 sarà il 5 novembre


----------



## FMK94

Russia
*M5*: Travniki – west of Timiryazevskiy 11km (Summer 2012 to 2015) – ? – map

Opened 5th of October


----------



## Snowlenin

Update:
Czech Republic I11: Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to 15th October 2015 --> *13th October 2015* – project – map
https://www.rsd.cz/mapa/attachment/5534018f419072515f1caf79/s11-mokre-lazce_1441096254207.pdf


----------



## arctic_carlos

> * Spain A27:* Valls-South – Morell 8.7km (? to Late 2015) – ? – map


Opening announced for next Tuesday, October 13.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/20...l-variante-de-valls-de-la-a-27-el-martes.html


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Austria:
*A9:* Bosrucktunnel 7.3km (2007 to 17th October 2015 --> 19th October 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)

- Belarus: (source; source)
*MKAD2:* Rakaw (M6) – Ostroshitskij Gorodok (M3) --> Haroski (P28) – Ostroshitskij Gorodok (M3) 44km --> 28km (Early 2014 to 2015 --> 6th October 2015) – ? – map --> map
*NEW MKAD2:* Rakaw (M6) – Haroski (P28) 18km (Early 2014 to Late 2015) – ? – map
*MKAD2:* Boroviki (M1) – Rakaw (M6) 44km --> 42km (2014 to Late 2016 --> November 2017) – ? – map

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*?:* Prnjavor – Johovac 36.6km (May 2013 to November 2015 --> Summer 2016) – project – map (source; source)

- Czech Republic:
*R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to October 2015 --> 3rd November 2015) – project – map (source)
*I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to 15th October 2015 --> 13th October 2015) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*A23:* AS Itzehoe-Center – south of Stör bridge 2.5km (January 2007 to 24th October 2015 --> 10th November 2015) – project – map (source)
*A23:* south of Stör bridge – AS Itzehoe-South 2.0km (2010 to June 2016 --> 30th June 2016) – project – map (source)
*A26:* AS Jork – AS Buxtehude 4.5km (Summer 2006 to Late 2020 --> 2021) – project – map (source)
*A26:* AS Buxtehude – AS Neu Wulmstorf 4.1km (September 2013 to Late 2020 --> 2021) – project – map (source)

- Italy:
*A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to Early November 2015 --> 5th November 2015) – project – map (source)

- Pakistan:
*M4:* Khanewl – Multan --> Khanewal – Multan 54km (August 2009 to September 2015 --> >= 2015) – ? – map (source: date has passed; no updated info; source)

- Serbia: (source; source)
*A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 10.1km (April 2012 to November 2015 --> 30th November 2015) – project – map
*A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 16.2km (April 2012 to >= 2015 --> 30th November 2015) – project – map
*A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12.7km (October 2011 to 2016 --> Late Dezember 2015) – project – map
*A1:* Grabovnica – Grdelica 5.6km (June 2012 to November 2015 --> May 2016) – project – map
*A4:* Pirot-East – Dimitrovgrad-West 14.3km (2010 to 2016 --> June 2016) – project – map
*A4:* Dimitrovgrad-West – Gradinje 8.6km (2010 to 2016 --> June 2016) – project – map
*A4:* Prosek – Crvena Reka 22.5km (March 2012 to 2016 --> December 2016) – project – map
*A4:* Ciflik – Stanicenje 12.1km (June 2013 to 2016 --> December 2016) – project – map
*A4:* Stanicenje – Pirot-East 16.7km (June 2013 to 2016 --> December 2016) – project – map

- Spain:
*A7:* Carchuna – Castell de Ferro 10.1km (2002 --> ? to 7th October 2015 --> 7th October 2015) – ? – map (source; source)
*A27:* Valls-South – Morell 8.7km --> 9.5km (? to Late 2015 --> 13th October 2015) – ? – map (source; source)
*A27:* Valls-North – Valls-South 5.7km --> 5.0km (? to Late 2015) – ? – map (source; source)


Upcoming openings (October/November 2015):

*Spain A316:* west of Mancha Real – north of Mancha Real 8.5km (? to *Early October 2015*) – project – map
*Czech Republic I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to *13th October 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to *15th October 2015*) – project – map
*Sweden R40:* Dallebo – Hester 17km (2012 to *17th October 2015*) – project – map
*Austria A9:* Bosrucktunnel 7.3km (2007 to *19th October 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Kosovo ?:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (M2) 3km (October 2014 to *Mid October 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria ?:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A54:* Palas-West – Guntin-North 14.9km (? to *October 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-North – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 3km (? to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 33.8km (October 2011 to *Late October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A3:* Dupnitsa – Blagoevgrad 37.0km (July 2013 to *30th October 2015*) – project – map
*Czech Republic R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to *3rd November 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to *5th November 2015*) – project – map
*Germany A23:* AS Itzehoe-Center – south of Stör bridge 2.5km (January 2007 to *10th November 2015*) – project – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to *November 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Croatia A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (2008 to *November 2015*) – ? – map
*Slovakia D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to *November 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 10.1km (April 2012 to *30th November 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 16.2km (April 2012 to *30th November 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud – Lennoxville (QC143) ~3km (2012 to *Fall 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A85:* Note-Dame-du-Lac – Lac Martin 7.5km (2012 to *Fall 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to *Fall 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Spain A8:* Torrelavega – San Vitores 25.5km (? to *Fall 2015*) – ? – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> *Spain A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-North – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 3km (? to *October 2015*) – project – map


There appears to be a missing link that is part of a separate third phase, halfway between the second phase.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> There appears to be a missing link that is part of a separate third phase, halfway between the second phase.


Thanks. If I got it right, it's not yet u/c? Can anyone confirm?

That means, the southern section has a length of about 1.5km and the northern section is just the exit, ~400m road and a roundabout at the end of A-8009. That means, the latter would not be relevant for my list.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The plan is to construct a 784 meter long viaduct across the middle section. Which would join the short northern section, so that would be part of the autovía too.


----------



## Yilku1

MichiH said:


> Do the roads of your list have U turns?
> Are tractors, bicycles or pedestrians allowed to use the road
> or are they access-controlled et cetera?


No
No
Yes



MichiH said:


> Is there no estimated completion date or contract deadline?


Yes, but all works are delayed, you can't know when they are going to finish. All the deadlines are from years ago.

I found the Pergamino bypass date:

*RN 8:* Pergamino bypass  20.3km (2013 to 2017) – ? – map



MichiH said:


> Once, you've posted an Argentinian motorway opening: > click < (it was in 2014. That means the project should also be added to the list)


It was only half highway, northbound carriageway



MichiH said:


> In addition, I'm not sure about another 2014 opening post: > click <.


The RN 14 Autovía it's not motorway-standard, has at-grade intersections

This is motorway-standard:

*RP 314:* Tucumán – Tafí Viejo  5.5km (Mid 2012 to 26 September 2014) – ? – map


----------



## MichiH

rarse said:


> You could add:
> A4 Podlehnik - Gruškovje (2015 - second third 2018)


It's not yet u/c:



keber said:


> Contract for second section was signed just for preparatory works (which includes clearance works). As čarli said, contract for main works was not signed yet.





rarse said:


> Oh and officially it is Draženci - Gruškovje (or Draženci Podlehnik) not Ptuj - Podlehnik


The name of the interchange is Ptuj though.


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> Poland - new
> 
> S3: south of Zielona Góra-North – north of Zielona Góra-South nuts 2.8km (October 2015 to May 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> 
> S3: south of Zielona Góra-South – Niedoradz 8.km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map


I have to spilt because there are different construction start and completion dates.

I would split anyway because there's a 2nd c/w for about 1.5km at i/c Zielona Gora-South. For that reason I have to use north of ... and south of ...

Is the i/c called Zielona Gora-South or Racula (OSM)?

I think the section lengths are 2.3km and 7.2km.



Kemo said:


> (The section *Sulechów - Zielona Góra-North*, which already is on the list, should be then renamed to *Sulechów - north of Zielona Góra-North*? Or even *south of Sulechów - north of Zielona Góra-North*? :nuts: Also there is a bridge on Oder which has a different completion date than the rest of this section.)


I'll ignore the bridge


----------



## Kemo

> Is the i/c called Zielona Gora-South or Racula (OSM)?


At the moment the interchanges are named "Północna" and "Racula" but the names will be changed, for sure.



> I think the section lengths are 2.3km and 7.2km.


I measured the lengths on GMaps between the points, where the carriageway widths start to decrease.
(Example)



> I'll ignore the bridge


In case you change your mind, the lengths are:
Sulechów - bridge 3.1km
The bridge itself 0.6km (and completion date is 2 years more than the rest of this contract)
Bridge - Zielona Góra-North 9.6km

PS
*DK16*: Ornowo – Ostroda-South (S7)
should be renamed to *S5*


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> I measured the lengths on GMaps between the points, where the carriageway widths start to decrease.
> (Example)


I started at the end of the carriageway but I think we should keep it identical for Poland.



Kemo said:


> In case you change your mind


Do you think we should really make the list as accurate as the German list? 

*S3:* Sulechow – north of Oder bridge 3.1km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S3:* north of Oder bridge – south of Oder bridge Cigacice 0.6km (April 2015 to August 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S3:* south of Oder bridge Cigacice – north of Zielona Gora-North 9.6km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S3:* south of Zielona Gora-North – north of Zielona Gora-South 2.8km (October 2015 to May 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*S3:* south of Zielona Gora-South – Niedoradz 8.0km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map
_*S3:* Niedoradz – Nowa Sol-South 17.3km (December 2015 to July 2018) – ? – map_
*S3:* Nowa Sol-South – Gaworzyce 16.4km (August 2015 to June 2018) – project – map
*S3:* Gaworzyce – Polkowice-North 16.9km (July 2015 to June 2018) – project – map
*S3:* Polkowice-North – Lubin-North 14.4km (October 2015 to June 2018) – project – map
*S3:* Lubin-North – Lubin-South 11.3km (September 2015 to June 2018) – project – map
*S3:* Lubin-South – Legnica-South (A4) 22.6km (July 2015 to June 2018) – project – map


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> Do you think we should really make the list as accurate as the German list?


Hmm... that would really complicate things, because there is also S61 Szczuczyn bypass, which has 2km of 2x2 section in the middle, the rest being 1x2.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I agree, you should always build two carriageways to make our list quite simply .

Generally, I don't like "bypass" notification. Do you have proper section boundaries for S61? Will there be i/c (after completion of this section or after completion of the neighboring sections) near the end of the u/c section?


----------



## Kemo

> Will there be i/c (after completion of this section or after completion of the neighboring sections) near the end of the u/c section?


To the north - yes. It is named Szczuczyn/Guty on the drafts. But the actual name is unknown  I would bet Szczuczyn-North.
To the south - no. (But there is a village named Koniecki Małe)


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- *NEW* Argentina: (source; source)
*NEW Autopista Illia:* Buenos Aires-Parque Norte – Buenos Aires-Avenida Presidente Sarmiento ~3km (? to 3rd June 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*NEW RP314:* Tafi Viejo – Tucuman-Avenida Francisco de Aguirre 5.5km (Mid 2012 to 26th September 2014) – ? – map
*NEW RN8:* Pergamino-West – Pergamino-East 20.3km (2013 to 2017) – ? – map
*NEW RN22:* Cipolletti – Enrique Godoy 78.2km (November 2011 to November 2018) – ? – map
*NEW Autopista Presidente Peron:* Mariano Acosta – Guernica ~55km (February 2011 to ?) – ? – map
*NEW RN7:* San Andres de Giles-East – Lujan-West 23.9km (2012 to ?) – ? – map
*NEW RN8:* west of Solis – Fatima-West 32.6km (2012 to ?) – ? – map
*NEW RN9:* Yala – west of Jujuy 12.9km (2011 to ?) – ? – map
*NEW RN5:* Jauregui – Lujan-East 10.6km (2005 to _suspended_) – ? – map

- Austria:
*A9:* Bosrucktunnel 7.3km (2007 to 19th October 2015 --> 19th October 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria:
*A3:* Dupnitsa – Blagoevgrad 37.0km --> ~40km (July 2013 to 30th October 2015 --> 22nd October 2015) – project – map (source; source; source)
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 33.8km (October 2011 to Late October 2015 --> 27th October 2015) – project – map (source)
*II18:* Kakach river – Lyulin (A6) 3.0km (September 2012 to October 2015 --> 22nd October 2015) – project – map (source; source)
*NEW II18:* Trebich (SNST) – Kakach river 5.5km (October 2015 to August 2016) – ? – map (source; source; source; source)

- Canada:
*QC-A73:* Beauceville – Saint-Georges-North --> Beauceville – Notre-Dame-des-Pins 13km --> 8.0km (April 2015 to Fall 2016) – ? – map --> map (source)
*NEW QC-A73:* Notre-Dame-des-Pins – Saint-Georges-North 5.4km (July 2012 to Fall 2015) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW QC-A73:* Sainte-Marie – Vallee-Jonction 11km (2014 to 23rd October 2015) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*QC-A70:* Saguenay-Boulevard du Royaume – Saguenay-Chemin de la Grande-Anse 7.6km (? --> April 2013 to Fall 2017) – ? --> project – map (source)

- Germany: (source)
*B10:* Wallmersbach – west of Hinterweidenthal --> Walmersbach – west of Hinterweidenthal 2.1km --> 1.8km (June 2010 to 2018 --> 30th October 2015) – project – map
*B10:* west of Hinterweidenthal – Hinterweidenthal 1.7km --> 2.0km (September 2013 to 2018) – project – map

- Ireland:
*NEW M11:* Clough – Enniscorthy-South 27km (October 2015 to 2018) – project – map (source; source; source)

- Poland:
*A1:* Lodz-North (A2) – Tuszyn 38.6km --> 40.6km (March 2013 to August 2016) – project – map (source)
*S8:* Rzgow – Lodz-South (A1) 4.7km --> 5.1km (October 2011 to August 2016) [opening with A1] – project – map (source)
*S3:* Sulechow – Zielona Gora-North --> Sulechow – north of Oder bridge Cigacice 13.4km --> 3.1km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map --> map (source; source)
*NEW S3:* north of Oder bridge Cigacice – south of Oder bridge Cigacice 0.6km (April 2015 to August 2019) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*NEW S3:* south of Oder bridge Cigacice – north of Zielona Gora-North 9.6km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*NEW S3:* south of Zielona Gora-North – north of Zielona Gora-South 2.8km (October 2015 to May 2018) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*NEW S3:* south of Zielona Gora-South – Niedoradz 8.0km (April 2015 to August 2017) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source; source)
*NEW S3:* Polkowice-North – Lubin-North 14.4km (October 2015 to June 2018) – project – map (source)
*S3:* Lubin-North – Lubin-South 11.3km (September 2015 to June 2018) – ? --> project – map (source)
*S3:* Lubin-South – Legnica-South (A4) 22.6km (July 2015 to June 2018) – ?--> project – map (source)
*DK16 --> S5:* Ornowo – Ostroda South (S7) 8.7km (June 2015 to August 2017) – project – map (source)
*NEW DK20:* Koscierzyna bypass 10.9km (October 2015 to December 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*DW902:* Gliwice-Jezioranskiego – Gliwice-Kujawska 5.6km --> 5.4km (December 2012 to Early 2016) – project – map (source)

- Slovakia:
*D1:* Janovce – Levoca 9.0km (June 2011 to November 2015 --> 20th October 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain:
*A8:* Torrelavega – San Vitores 25.5km (? to Fall 2015 --> 24th October 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A54:* Palas-West – Guntin-North 14.9km (? to October 2015 --> 20th October 2015) – ? – map (source)
*NEW A57:* A Ermida – Vilaboa 6.5km (October 2015 to 2018/19) – ? – map (source; source)
*NEW AG??:* Domaio – Domaio (AP9) 3.3km (October 2015 to Late 2017) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source; source; source)


I have to take a look into the submitted Iranian list before I'll add it.


Upcoming openings (October/November 2015):

*Germany A23:* AS Itzehoe-Center – south of Stör bridge 2.5km (January 2007 to *26th October 2015*) – project – map
*Bulgaria A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 33.8km (October 2011 to *27th October 2015*) – project – map
*Germany B10:* Walmersbach – west of Hinterweidenthal 1.8km (June 2010 to *30th October 2015*) – project – map
*Kosovo ?:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (M2) 3km (October 2014 to *Mid October 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-West – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 1.5km (? to *October 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud – Lennoxville (QC143) ~3km (2012 to *Late October 2015*) – project – map
*Czech Republic R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to *3rd November 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to *5th November 2015*) – project – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to *November 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Croatia A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (2008 to *November 2015*) – ? – map
*Slovakia D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to *November 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 10.1km (April 2012 to *30th November 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 16.2km (April 2012 to *30th November 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A85:* Note-Dame-du-Lac – Lac Martin 7.5km (2012 to *Fall 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A73:* Notre-Dame-des-Pins – Saint-Georges-North 5.4km (July 2012 to *Fall 2015*) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to *Fall 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> To the north - yes. It is named Szczuczyn/Guty on the drafts. But the actual name is unknown  I would bet Szczuczyn-North.
> To the south - no. (But there is a village named Koniecki Małe)


I would change to Szczuczyn-North - Koniecki Male but I think we should split the bypass into 3 sections:

Szczuczyn-North - north of Szczuczyn-West [1st c/w] (I guess it should be West i/c!?)
north of Szczuczyn-West - south of Szczuczyn-West
south of Szczuczyn-West - Koniecki Male [1st c/w]

Please figure out the section lengths. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> Szczuczyn-North - north of Szczuczyn-West [1st c/w] (I guess it should be West i/c!?)


3.7 km
(yes, if the other interchange will be North (or East), then this one will be West)



> north of Szczuczyn-West - south of Szczuczyn-West


1.5km



> south of Szczuczyn-West - Koniecki Male [1st c/w]


2.9km


----------



## Yilku1

MichiH said:


> *NEW Autopista Illia:* Buenos Aires-Parque Norte – Buenos Aires-Avenida Presidente Sarmiento ~3km (? to 3rd June 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map


Corrected:

*Autopista Illia:* Buenos Aires-Avenida La Pampa – Buenos Aires-Avenida Presidente Sarmiento 3.3km (Early 2010 to 3rd June 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map


----------



## satanism

Bulgaria:
*NEW* *A3*: Kresna - South of Sandanski - 23.6km, September/October 2015 to Spring 2019

Source:

http://www.focus-fen.net/news/2015/...of-bulgarias-struma-motorway-to-be-inked.html

Bulgaria A4: Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 33.8km (October 2011 to 27th October 2015) *Open for traffic*, 29.10.2015

Bulgaria I1: Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to October 2015) Officially *postponed* to End of year 2015.



> This report states a construction start in Q2 2016: http://www.ww.ceeconstruction.com/ne...tractor-chosen


The company is already on site and actual roadworks have begun @29.10.2016


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This report states a construction start in Q2 2016: http://www.ww.ceeconstruction.com/n...ay-section-kresna-sandanski-contractor-chosen


----------



## Yilku1

I saw that some countries have a link for a map. I made this map for Argentina if you can add it


----------



## Kemo

MichiH said:


> ^^ I agree, you should always build two carriageways to make our list quite simply .


Same problem for S19 :nuts:


*S19:* Sokolow Malopolski-North – north of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.7km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map

*S19:* north of Sokolow Malopolski-East - south of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.3km (July 2015 to June 2017) – project – map

*S19:* south of Sokolow Malopolski-East - Stobierna 8.9km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map

*S19:* Stobierna 0.8km (July 2015 to June 2017) – project – map

(I have no idea how to name the last section. There will be no interchange here. But for some reason they designed 2 carriageways on this short section. You can check the schemes on the very-well designed project website)


----------



## spacetweek

Yilku1 said:


> I saw that some countries have a link for a map. I made this map for Argentina if you can add it


Thanks, what do the colours mean?


----------



## Yilku1

^^ The legend it's on the left

Red: Highway
Orange: Highway under construction
Blue: Dual carriageway
Light Blue: Dual carriageway under construction


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Argentina:
*Autopista Illia:* Buenos Aires-Parque Norte – Buenos Aires-Avenida Presidente Sarmiento --> Buenos Aires-Avenida La Pampa – Buenos Aires-Avenida Presidente Sarmiento ~3km --> 3.3km (? --> Early 2010 to 3rd June 2014) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

Map added (source)

- Austria:
*S10:* Freistadt-South – Unterweitersbach 13.6km (Spring 2012 to Late December 2015 --> 20th December 2015) – project – map (source)

- Bosnia and Herzegovina:
*?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 3.5km (October 2010 to February 2016 --> 16th Novemver 2015) – project – map (source)

- Bulgaria:
*A4:* Chirpan – Dimitrovgrad 33.8km (October 2011 to 27th October 2015 --> 29th October 2015) – project – map (source)
*I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to October 2015 --> Late 2015) – project – map (source)

- Canada:
*QC-A410:* Sherbrooke-Rue Belvedere Sud – Lennoxville (QC-143) ~3km --> 2.7km (2012 to Late October 2015 --> 29th October 2015) – project – map (source)

- Croatia: (source)
*D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to November 2015 --> Early November 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (2008 to November 2015 --> Early November 2015) – ? – map

- Germany:
*A14:* AK Schwerin – AS Grabow 14.4km (November 2012 to Mid December 2015 --> 21st December 2015) – ? – map (source)
*A14:* AS Groß Warnow – AS Karstädt 10.8km (October 2013 to Late 2015 --> Late December 2015) – project – map (source)
*A23:* AS Itzehoe-Center – south of Stör bridge 2.5km (January 2007 to 26th October 2015 --> 26th October 2015) – project – map (source)
*B10:* Walmersbach – west of Hinterweidenthal --> Walmersbach – AS Hinterweidenthal 1.8km --> 2.5km (June 2010 to 30th October 2015 --> 30th October 2015) – project – map --> map (source)
*B10:* west of Hinterweidenthal – Hinterweidenthal --> AS Hinterweidenthal – east of Hinterweidenthal 2.0km --> 1.3km (September 2013 to 2018) – project – map --> map (source)

- Italy: (source)
*SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to Late 2015 --> December 2015) – project – map
*SS597:* Codrongianos (SS131) – Ploaghe 2.4km (September 2013 to October 2015 --> January 2016) – project – map
*SS597:* Monti/Telti – Enas 7.2km (December 2013 to February 2016 --> March 2016) – project – map
*SS597:* Ploaghe – Ardara 9.4km (September 2013 to March 2016 --> June 2016) – project – map
*SS597:* Enas – west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) 8.4km (December 2013 to April 2016 --> June 2016) – project – map
*SS597:* Berchidda – Monti-West 9.4km (June 2014 to June 2016 --> June 2018) – project – map

- Kosovo:
*?:* Prishtina (R6/R7) – Prishtina-South (M2) 3km (October 2014 to Mid October 2015 --> 25th October 2015) – ? – map (source)

- The Netherlands:
*NEW A15:* rededication Oostvoorne – Rozenburg 15km (31st October 2015) – ? – map (source; source)

- Poland: (source; source; source)

*S19:* Sokolow Malopolski-North – Stobierna 12.5km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map

-->

*S19:* Sokolow Malopolski-North – north of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.7km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*S19:* north of Sokolow Malopolski-East – south of Sokolow Malopolski-East 1.3km (July 2015 to June 2017) – project – map
*S19:* south of Sokolow Malopolski-East – Stobierna 8.9km (July 2015 to June 2017) [1st c/w] – project – map
*S19:* near Stobierna 0.8km (July 2015 to June 2017) – project – map

*S61:* Szczuczyn bypass 8.0km (August 2012 to December 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map

-->

*S61:* Szczuczyn-North – north of Szczuczyn-West 3.7km (August 2012 to December 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map
*S61:* north of Szczuczyn-West – south of Szczuczyn-West 1.5km (August 2012 to December 2015) – project – map
*S61:* south of Szczuczyn-West – Koniecki Male 2.9km (August 2012 to December 2015) [1st c/w] – project – map

- Romania:
*A1:* Margina – Dobra 25km (2013 to >= 2016 --> 2017/18) – ? – map (source)

- Slovakia:
*R2:* Pstrusa – Krivan 10.4km (November 2013 to December 2015 --> November 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain:
*DEL A32:* west of Ubeda – east of Ubeda 8km (? to >= 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)
*A32:* east of Ubeda – east of Torreperogil --> west of Ubeda – east of Torreperogil 8km --> 16.3km (? to >= 2015 --> 2018) – ? – map --> map (source)
*A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-West – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 1.5km (? to October 2015 --> > October 2015) – project – map (source: date has passed)


Upcoming openings (November/December 2015):

*Czech Republic R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to *3rd November 2015*) – project – map
*Italy A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to *5th November 2015*) – project – map
*Croatia D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to *Early November 2015*) [2nd c/w] – ? – map
*Croatia A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica 8.5km (2008 to *Early November 2015*) – ? – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina ?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 3.5km (October 2010 to *16th November 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to *November 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Pstrusa – Krivan 10.4km (November 2013 to *November 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 10.1km (April 2012 to *30th November 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 16.2km (April 2012 to *30th November 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A85:* Note-Dame-du-Lac – Lac Martin 7.5km (2012 to *Fall 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A73:* Notre-Dame-des-Pins – Saint-Georges-North 5.4km (July 2012 to *Fall 2015*) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to *Fall 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Austria S36:* west of Sankt Georgen – east of Sankt Georgen ~1.5km (April 2013 to *1st December 2015*) – project – map
*Germany B535:* AS Mannheim-Friedrichsfeld – AS Schwetzingen-Center 1.9km (December 2010 to *Mid December 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Delft – Schiedam-North 7km (April 2012 to *18th December 2015*) – project – map
*Austria S10:* Freistadt-South – Unterweitersbach 13.6km (Spring 2012 to *20th December 2015*) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AK Schwerin – AS Grabow 14.4km (November 2012 to *21st December 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy SS534:* Spezzano Albanese-Terme – Sibari Marina 14km (November 2013 to *24th December 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Canada ON-407:* Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Canada ON-407-WDL:* Whitby (ON407) – Whitby (ON401) 10km (2013 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*France N79:* Bresnay – Chemilly 6.3km (? to *December 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Italy SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N381:* Drachten (A7) – Wijnjewoude 5.0km (May 2014 to *December 2015*) – ? – map
*Poland S61:* Szczuczyn-North – north of Szczuczyn-West 3.7km (August 2012 to *December 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S61:* north of Szczuczyn-West – south of Szczuczyn-West 1.5km (August 2012 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S61:* south of Szczuczyn-West – Koniecki Male 2.9km (August 2012 to *December 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S8:* Paszkow – Warsaw-Janki (DK7) 3.8km (March 2014 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Poland DK7:* Sekocin Stary – Sekocin Las 1.1km (September 2014 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A27:* Valls-North – Valls-South 5.7km (? to *December 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A316:* Puente del Obispo-South - Puente del Obispo-North 5.8km (? to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A316:* Puente del Obispo-North – Baeza-West 4.5km (? to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Spain AC15:* A Coruna Outer Port – Pastoriza (AG55) ~5km (< 2011 to *December 2015*) – ? – map
*Germany A14:* AS Groß Warnow – AS Karstädt 10.8km (October 2013 to *Late December 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12.7km (October 2011 to *Late December 2015*) – project – map
*Belarus MKAD2:* Rakaw (M6) – Haroski (P28) 18km (Early 2014 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to *Late 2015*) – project – map
*Kosovo M9:* Gllareve – Gjergjice 10km (June 2014 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Morocco A3:* Rabat-East (A1/A2) – Sale El Jadida 5.1km (2010 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Morocco A3:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 36.0km (2010 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Romania A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Serbia A2:* Ljig – Boljkovci 10.7km (2012 to *Late 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Boljkovci – Takovo 12.6km (2012 to *Late 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Takovo – Preljina 17.1km (2012 to *Late 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Fricovce – Svinia 11.2km (December 2011 to *Late 2015*) – project – map
*Spain FV2:* Matas Blancas – El Salmo 14.3km (? to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to *2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to *2015*) – project – map
*Russia P242:* Lobanovo – Koyanovo 6.8km (Late 2012 to *2015*) – project – map
*Russia M5:* Travniki – west of Timiryazevskiy 11km (Summer 2012 to *2015*) – ? – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> *Russia M5:* Travniki – west of Timiryazevskiy 11km (Summer 2012 to *2015*) – ? – map
> 
> Please correct if data is outdated.


This segment opened on 5 October 2015: http://chelyabinsk.ru/text/newsline/86322845044736.html


----------



## belerophon

Yilku1 said:


> I saw that some countries have a link for a map. I made this map for Argentina if you can add it


Thats a nice map, and a nice map making tool. But in my view making some maps for european countries is not that problem. Maintaining them much more is it.


----------



## zezi

Tommorow 03.11.2015. Croatia A11, Jakuševec - Velika Gorica jug will be opened for traffic after almost 10 years of contruction. 

Begining
http://www.mppi.hr/default.aspx?id=1904

End
http://hac.hr/hr/odnosi-s-javnoscu/informacije-i-obavijesti


----------



## begleca

An updated map of the Balkan peninsula motorways, made by me according maps in the net and infos in this thread. 









https://goo.gl/photos/dCzCL1h2wHQ3Zm7M6


----------



## belerophon

begleca said:


> An updated map of the Balkan peninsula motorways, made by me according maps in the net and infos in this thread.


Well its a good basis to discuss the transnational aspects.


----------



## MichiH

*The list has been updated*

See first post: > click <.

- Canada:
*ON-401:* Windsor-Ojibway – Windsor-Lamelle Street ~3km (August 2011 to 2020 --> Late November 2015) – project – map (source)

- Croatia:
*A11:* Jakusevec (A3) – Velika Gorica --> Jakusevec (A3) – Veliko Polje 8.5km (2008 --> April 2006 to Early November 2015 --> 3rd November 2015) – ? – map (source; source; source)
*D2:* Osijek (Z4085) – Osijek (Z4091) 4.6km (September 2011 to Early November 2015 --> 5th November 2015) [2nd c/w] – ? – map (source)

- Czech Republic:
*R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to 3rd November 2015 --> 10th November 2015) – project – map (source)

- Germany:
*NEW B85:* AS Neubäu-West – AS Neubäu-East 4.0km (November 2015 to 2018) [1st c/w] – project – map (source)
*B535:* AS Mannheim-Friedrichsfeld – AS Schwetzingen-Center 1.9km (December 2010 to Mid December 2015 --> Mid 2016) [2nd c/w] – project – map (source)

- Italy:
*A36:* Lomazzo (A9) – Lentate sul Seveso (SS35) 7.5km (October 2012 to 5th November 2015 --> 5th November 2015) – project – map (source)

- Norway:
*NEW Fv557:* Liavatnet – Sandeide 4.2km (April 2011 to 12th November 2015) – project – map (source)

- Russia:
*M5:* Travniki – west of Timiryazevskiy 11km (Summer 2012 to 2015 --> 5th October 2015) – ? – map (source)

- Slovakia:
*D1:* Fricovce – Svinia 11.2km (December 2011 to Late 2015 --> December 2015) – project – map (source)
*R2:* Pstrusa – Krivan 10.4km (November 2013 to November 2015 --> 10th November 2015) – project – map (source)

- Spain: (source)
*SE40:* Espartinas (A49) – Almensilla ?km --> ~7km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*SE40:* Almensilla – Coria del Rio ?km --> ~7km (? to 2017) – ? – map
*SE40:* Carretera de la Isla (A4) – Torrequinto (A376) 4.1km --> 8.1km (? to Late 2017) – ? – map
*SE40:* Coria del Rio – El Copero ?km --> ~3.5km (? to _suspended_) – ? – map

- Sweden:
*NEW E22:* Kalmar-Smedby/Rinkabyholm – Kalmar-Rinkabyholm-North 1.4km (October 2015 to June 2018) – project – map (source)


Upcoming openings (November/December 2015):

*Spain A8009:* San Jose de la Rinconada-West – San Jose de la Rinconada-South 1.5km (? to *> October 2015*) – project – map
*Czech Republic R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to *10th November 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia R2:* Pstrusa – Krivan 10.4km (November 2013 to *10th November 2015*) – project – map
*Norway Fv557:* Liavatnet – Sandeide 4.2km (April 2011 to *12th November 2015*) – project – map
*Bosnia and Herzegovina ?:* Butila (A1) – Brijesce 3.5km (October 2010 to *16th November 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Levoca – Jablonov 9.5km (June 2012 to *November 2015*) – project – map
*Canada ON-401:* Windsor-Ojibway – Windsor-Lamelle Street ~3km (August 2011 to *Late November 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Vladicin han – Prevalac 10.1km (April 2012 to *30th November 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A1:* Prevalac – Donji Neradovac 16.2km (April 2012 to *30th November 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A85:* Note-Dame-du-Lac – Lac Martin 7.5km (2012 to *Fall 2015*) – project – map
*Canada QC-A73:* Notre-Dame-des-Pins – Saint-Georges-North 5.4km (July 2012 to *Fall 2015*) – ? – map
*Serbia A1:* Dobanovci – west of Ostruznica bridge 10.1km (May 2014 to *Fall 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Austria S36:* west of Sankt Georgen – east of Sankt Georgen ~1.5km (April 2013 to *1st December 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands A4:* Delft – Schiedam-North 7km (April 2012 to *18th December 2015*) – project – map
*Austria S10:* Freistadt-South – Unterweitersbach 13.6km (Spring 2012 to *20th December 2015*) – project – map
*Germany A14:* AK Schwerin – AS Grabow 14.4km (November 2012 to *21st December 2015*) – ? – map
*Italy SS534:* Spezzano Albanese-Terme – Sibari Marina 14km (November 2013 to *24th December 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Canada ON-407:* Pickering-Brock Road – Oshawa-Harmony Road 22km (2013 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Canada ON-407-WDL:* Whitby (ON407) – Whitby (ON401) 10km (2013 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*France N79:* Bresnay – Chemilly 6.3km (? to *December 2015*) [2nd c/w] – project – map
*Italy SS199:* west of Olbia-South (SS131DCN) – Olbia-Airport 2.5km (June 2012 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*The Netherlands N381:* Drachten (A7) – Wijnjewoude 5.0km (May 2014 to *December 2015*) – ? – map
*Poland S61:* Szczuczyn-North – north of Szczuczyn-West 3.7km (August 2012 to *December 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S61:* north of Szczuczyn-West – south of Szczuczyn-West 1.5km (August 2012 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Poland S61:* south of Szczuczyn-West – Koniecki Male 2.9km (August 2012 to *December 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Poland S8:* Paszkow – Warsaw-Janki (DK7) 3.8km (March 2014 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Poland DK7:* Sekocin Stary – Sekocin Las 1.1km (September 2014 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Slovakia D1:* Fricovce – Svinia 11.2km (December 2011 to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A27:* Valls-North – Valls-South 5.7km (? to *December 2015*) – ? – map
*Spain A316:* Puente del Obispo-South - Puente del Obispo-North 5.8km (? to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Spain A316:* Puente del Obispo-North – Baeza-West 4.5km (? to *December 2015*) – project – map
*Spain AC15:* A Coruna Outer Port – Pastoriza (AG55) ~5km (< 2011 to *December 2015*) – ? – map
*Germany A14:* AS Groß Warnow – AS Karstädt 10.8km (October 2013 to *Late December 2015*) – project – map
*Serbia A4:* Crvena Reka – Ciflik 12.7km (October 2011 to *Late December 2015*) – project – map
*Belarus MKAD2:* Rakaw (M6) – Haroski (P28) 18km (Early 2014 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Bulgaria I1:* Montana bypass 12.5km (September 2013 to *Late 2015*) – project – map
*Kosovo M9:* Gllareve – Gjergjice 10km (June 2014 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Morocco A3:* Rabat-East (A1/A2) – Sale El Jadida 5.1km (2010 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Morocco A3:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 36.0km (2010 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Romania A1:* Timisoara-East – Balint (A6) 35.6km (2011 to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Serbia A2:* Ljig – Boljkovci 10.7km (2012 to *Late 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Boljkovci – Takovo 12.6km (2012 to *Late 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Serbia A2:* Takovo – Preljina 17.1km (2012 to *Late 2015*) [1st c/w] – project – map
*Spain FV2:* Matas Blancas – El Salmo 14.3km (? to *Late 2015*) – ? – map
*Greece A29:* Krystalopigi – Koromilia 15km (2012 to *2015*) – project – map
*Italy SS640:* Agrigento – Canicatti 8km (March 2009 to *2015*) – project – map
*Russia P242:* Lobanovo – Koyanovo 6.8km (Late 2012 to *2015*) – project – map

Please correct if data is outdated.


----------



## MichiH

*Edit problem of the first post*

Is there a technical limit for the size of a post?

It was hard to save the edited first post of this thread. The website didn't response and aborted. First, it happened in October. Sometimes it took more than 2 minutes to save it, sometimes it was aborted after about 1 minute, sometimes 10 minutes. Sometimes it was saved after many attempts. The same behavior with FF and IE.

I've removed the edit list at the end of the post now. It was directly saved. I guess the problem is caused by the size of the post. It had 238kB, the reduced code size is 216kB now.

I could handle it (e.g. splitting the post) but I'd like to know if there's really a technical limit or any other reason to avoid getting the same problem again!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Skyscrapercity was down for some time earlier this morning. 

The first post contains over 214,000 (!) characters. There could be a size limit, I'll ask.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> Skyscrapercity was down for some time earlier this morning.


I know but I had the same problem earlier. For instance, it worked last Sunday but I had a little mistake and couldn't save it again. I needed some attempts in October but it worked again afterwards.



ChrisZwolle said:


> The first post contains over 214,000 (!) characters.


243,022 characters including edit list 



ChrisZwolle said:


> There could be a size limit, I'll ask.


Thanks. Or any other technical cause............


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Skyscrapercity was down for some time earlier this morning.
> 
> The first post contains over 214,000 (!) characters. There could be a size limit, I'll ask.


Wow, that is something. For comparison, someone posted the longest word in English, which has 'only' 189,819 letters. However the first post doesn't include all the expressways currently U/C in China, I'm sure they would need at least 2,147,483,647 characters.


----------



## spacetweek

Split the post, perhaps into A-K and L-Z.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The limit for the number of characters in a post is over 16 million. However it may hit the 'php memory limit on the server'. The suggestion is to split the post up. Though using less font styles may also significantly reduce the amount of characters. The first post is very difficult to quote specific sections from.


----------



## riiga

You could also try moving the info to a spreadsheet on Google Docs or similar and link it from here.


----------



## MichiH

spacetweek said:


> Split the post, perhaps into A-K and L-Z.


I would get the same problem again some day....



riiga said:


> You could also try moving the info to a spreadsheet on Google Docs or similar and link it from here.


I'd like to host it on SSC. You can easily quote or copy data....



ChrisZwolle said:


> The limit for the number of characters in a post is over 16 million.






ChrisZwolle said:


> However it may hit the 'php memory limit on the server'. The suggestion is to split the post up.


Ok.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Though using less font styles may also significantly reduce the amount of characters.


That's not an option and I would get the same problem again.



ChrisZwolle said:


> The first post is very difficult to quote specific sections from.


I thought about having one post per country....
I could make an index in the first post for linking to the country-specific posts. I don't want to reorganize this thread - e.g. deleting posts to get a consecutive row of my posts - because I had to correct the source links et cetera.

I think I should create a new thread.

Of course, I need some placeholders for future countries added, summary, edit list et cetera.
How many countries have motorway-/expressway-like roads today, maximum 100? The list contains 48 countries at the moment

Any other suggestion or advice?


----------



## riiga

Maybe one post per region instead of country? Then you can just edit the region post if new countries are added. A region could be the Nordic countries, ex-Yugoslavia, etc.


----------



## CNGL

I once attempted to do a list for China but gave up, this says all about the number of ongoing expressway projects there. I believe China should get its own post.


ChrisZwolle said:


> The limit for the number of characters in a post is over 16 million. However it may hit the 'php memory limit on the server'. The suggestion is to split the post up. Though using less font styles may also significantly reduce the amount of characters. The first post is very difficult to quote specific sections from.


Over 16 million? It may be exactly 16,777,216 characters.


----------



## MichiH

riiga said:


> Maybe one post per region instead of country?


Hm, I started this thread with "Extended Central Europe". I think it's hard to define "Central Europe" etc.

I think one post per initial is better. It's limited to 26 posts plus introduction (with TOC) and edit list. There would be 8 place holders only for the time being.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> I think one post per initial is better. It's limited to 26 posts plus introduction (with TOC) and edit list. There would be 8 place holders only for the time being.


Proposal for a new structure:

Introduction / Legend
Table of content
Upcoming openings
Recently happened openings
A...
B...
C...
...
R...
S...
Sp...
T...
Z...
Edit list
placeholder posts (8x)

Each post would get a "Go Up" button at the end (link to introduction post).

Maybe I also have to split "C" countries one day and break the alphabetical order...


----------



## italystf

A possible classification:

- Scandinavia
- Germany-Benelux
- France-British Isles
- Iberian peninsula
- Italy-Austria-Switzerland
- Balkan area
- Visegrad
- Former Soviet Union
- Asia-Oceania
- Africa
- Americas


----------



## MichiH

^^ I don't like "borders" like this. Should I start with Europe or Africa? Should I begin Europe with Scandinavia? Why UK/F after D/Benelux? Northwest to southeast? Clockwise?

I like the idea of a combined post for Germany and Greece.....


----------



## italystf

MichiH said:


> ^^ I don't like "borders" like this. Should I start with Europe or Africa? Should I begin Europe with Scandinavia? Why UK/F after D/Benelux? Northwest to southeast? Clockwise?
> 
> I like the idea of a combined post for Germany and Greece.....


The order I chose was quite random, it was more to give an example of subdivision.


----------



## italystf

Updates about Quadrilatero project in Central Italy

SS77: Foligno (SS3) – Colfiorito 19km (November 2009 to spring\summer 2016)
SS77: Bavareto – Pontelatrave 8km (November 2009 to spring\summer 2016)
SS318: Valfabbrica – Pianello 8.5km (2009 to spring 2016)
SS318: Casacastalda – Valfabbrica 6.8km (< 2007 to summer\fall 2016)
SS76: Fossato di Vico – Cancelli di Fabriano 7km (Early 2009 to >=2018)
SS76: Albacina – Serra San Quirico 11km (Early 2009 to 2018)


----------



## italystf

Italy (new entries):
SS106 variante di Palizzi Marina 2.3km (August 2015 to March 2018)
SS96 variante di Altamura 4.4km (October 2015 to April 2018)


----------



## fpga123

Pakistan 
*M4*: Khanewal – Multan 54km (August 2009 to 23 November 2015) - map 
*M4*: Gojra – Shorkot 62km (16 November 2015 to November 2019)


----------



## italystf

italystf said:


> Italy (new entries):
> SS106 variante di Palizzi Marina 2.3km (August 2015 to March 2018)


Works on this section started in August 2006, but they had been suspended in December 2007 bacause the roof of an U/C tunnel collapsed. Works restarted in August 2015.
So, we can write August 2006 to March 2018.


----------



## ukraroad

Could you please see the state of Walcz bypass( Poland)


----------

